# Modest Dressing Mommas



## modest momma

Anyone her besides me who dresses modestly? I have been for the better part of two years now. I have one pair of maternity pants everything else is dresses or skirts. My husband was reluctant at first but, now like that there are things just for him to see.


----------



## modest momma

really nobody?


----------



## boigrrrlwonder

I'm not sure I understand what you mean by modest. It sounds like from your first post that you consider pants to be immodest.


----------



## zinemama

Yes, some clarification, please. I consider myself a modest dresser, but I wear pants all the time.


----------



## holyhelianthus

I, too, would like clarification. I am a modest dresser per my religion but my form of modesty might not be yours or a Muslim mama or a Amish mama, ykwim?

I am LDS (Mormon) and we are asked not to wear sleeveless, tight, or otherwise revealing clothes. Also, our shorts/skirts need to go to the knee.

At first I hated the idea of having to be modest, especially in the desert where I live, but now I love it! I have so much more respect for my body (this is my personal experience. I'm not looking down my nose at anyone) Treating my body as sacred (in my way) has really uplifted me.


----------



## Verity

I probably don't dress as modestly as this thread contemplates, but I don't wear tank tops or tops with spaghetti straps because I don't think they're flattering on me (or on most people














, and I don't show cleavage because I just feel uncomfortable with anything low-cut. The idea of drawing attention to one's chest just strikes me as odd, unless it's in the privacy of the bedroom.

I don't wear short (above the knee) skirts or shorts, mostly because of spider veins. I don't miss the shorts, and probably wouldn't wear those anyway because of my age. (I think most people just don't look good in short shorts once they pass a certain age). I do miss skirts, though.

I don't understand or like current fashions that seem to be all about showing off as much skin as possible, and wearing things that look like underwear. I'm not at all religious, but I just don't see how it's empowering to women to walk around half-naked while men wear clothes that reasonably cover their bodies.


----------



## modest momma

Modest in different to everyone and every body shape. I don't wear anything really low cut because I have a big bust. I don't wear pants because I get lazy and start looking like a man with my husbands t-shirts. Pants can be modest if you can't see your panty line.


----------



## Katzchen

Well, I consider myself pretty modest. Nothing low cut or without sleeves. I also don't wear shorts or skirts shorter than mid calf. Nothing tight on top or on bottom.

I prefer skirts but have been wearing pants a lot lately since they are more modest for me at the moment since my two year old has the bad habit of lifting up or crawling under my skirts


----------



## modest momma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Katzchen* 
Well, I consider myself pretty modest. Nothing low cut or without sleeves. I also don't wear shorts or skirts shorter than mid calf. Nothing tight on top or on bottom.

I prefer skirts but have been wearing pants a lot lately since they are more modest for me at the moment since my two year old has the bad habit of lifting up or crawling under my skirts









I like long shorts but I have such short legs they look funny. I have a four year old that tries to climb under my skirts. When I see her coming at me I just hold my sides. Most of skirts are really long now, so it's only an occasional thing when she tries to hide...LOL


----------



## modest momma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *magstphil* 
I, too, would like clarification. I am a modest dresser per my religion but my form of modesty might not be yours or a Muslim mama or a Amish mama, ykwim?

I am LDS (Mormon) and we are asked not to wear sleeveless, tight, or otherwise revealing clothes. Also, our shorts/skirts need to go to the knee.

At first I hated the idea of having to be modest, especially in the desert where I live, but now I love it! I have so much more respect for my body (this is my personal experience. I'm not looking down my nose at anyone) Treating my body as sacred (in my way) has really uplifted me.









Dresses modest has changed me tremendously. It is not ordered at mu church it is something that once I learned more about I felt convicted about. I also noticed at one point before that men at church and other places were boob gazing a little too much. This offended me in many ways.


----------



## neveryoumindthere

Another modest mama here








I cover everything except hands and face, with a scarf and long loose overgarment.
At home I wear whatever (tight, sleeveless, jeans etc) and with my girlfriends, usually jeans and a long top, no cleavage or back showing or low rise pants without a top to cover.


----------



## modest momma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *neveryoumindthere* 
Another modest mama here








I cover everything except hands and face, with a scarf and long loose overgarment.
At home I wear whatever (tight, sleeveless, jeans etc) and with my girlfriends, usually jeans and a long top, no cleavage or back showing or low rise pants without a top to cover.

It does get really hot here and so I will wear sleeveless. It can get up and around 120 degrees! What kind of overgarment do you wear?


----------



## MommyAnne

I am beginning a more modest journey. I just had my fourth child, my little Charlotte, and during my pregnancy with her I felt the need to be really covered. I thought it was just the pregnancy, but it has continued, and now I wear sleeves at least to my elbow, and layers. It's already hot here, but it's probably better because I sunburn so easily. I wear some jeans, but I am transitioning to calf length skirts, and will probably, eventually, only wear those. For some reason, I would love to cover my hair, but no one really does around here, so I haven't done so yet, it'll take more courage on my part.

I think it's a matter of comfort, spiritual comfort, for me. It's me defining who am I on the inside to the outside. Also, I like the idea of my husband being the only one to see me. It's my body, I guess, I'll show off as much or as little as I'd like. I DO NOT think that showing skin is wrong, not at all, I just feel so uncomfortable when I do that it has gotten to the point of not being worth the discomfort.

Glad to know you Anita Ann!


----------



## modest momma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MommyAnne* 
I am beginning a more modest journey. I just had my fourth child, my little Charlotte, and during my pregnancy with her I felt the need to be really covered. I thought it was just the pregnancy, but it has continued, and now I wear sleeves at least to my elbow, and layers. It's already hot here, but it's probably better because I sunburn so easily. I wear some jeans, but I am transitioning to calf length skirts, and will probably, eventually, only wear those. For some reason, I would love to cover my hair, but no one really does around here, so I haven't done so yet, it'll take more courage on my part.

I think it's a matter of comfort, spiritual comfort, for me. It's me defining who am I on the inside to the outside. Also, I like the idea of my husband being the only one to see me. It's my body, I guess, I'll show off as much or as little as I'd like. I DO NOT think that showing skin is wrong, not at all, I just feel so uncomfortable when I do that it has gotten to the point of not being worth the discomfort.

Glad to know you Anita Ann!

Well, hello Linsey!! I cover my hair and let's just say I only know one person who does it in real life around here. She just started covering. For almost two years I am the only person I knew in these parts who cover...well besides a few people going through chemo. Most of shirts are 3/4 sleeves but, I have a few shorter sleeves I wear. This journey all around has made my husband and I closer. He likes how my body and hair is just for him. In saying that this was not his idea nor did he order it.


----------



## neveryoumindthere

Quote:


Originally Posted by *modest momma* 
It does get really hot here and so I will wear sleeveless. It can get up and around 120 degrees! What kind of overgarment do you wear?

It gets hot here too, but like they do in the desert I'm guessing the extra layers keep us from sweating to death









I wear overgarments called Jilbab or Abaya similar to the ones here. The abayas are much thinner material and feel awesome when the wind blows through the sleeves on a hot day.lol

BUT I only wear solid colours with no other patterns because *for me* that is part of my modest dress. (In summer, I wear lighter coloured abayas.) Also, I never tuck my hijab in, I leave it out (they are long, to my waist) so that it completely covers my chest area. Underneath, in the summer I'm in tank tops, and pants and thinner socks with breathable shoes. It's hot but not unbearable in any way. I LOOOOVE the sun, it makes me happy!









HTH!


----------



## thefragile7393

Quote:


Originally Posted by *neveryoumindthere* 
I wear overgarments called Jilbab or Abaya similar to the ones here. The abayas are much thinner material and feel awesome when the wind blows through the sleeves on a hot day.lol

Wow those are so beautiful! I admit I wouldn't mind wearing one....and I'm not of the Muslim faith.


----------



## modest momma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *neveryoumindthere* 
It gets hot here too, but like they do in the desert I'm guessing the extra layers keep us from sweating to death









I wear overgarments called Jilbab or Abaya similar to the ones here. The abayas are much thinner material and feel awesome when the wind blows through the sleeves on a hot day.lol

BUT I only wear solid colours with no other patterns because *for me* that is part of my modest dress. (In summer, I wear lighter coloured abayas.) Also, I never tuck my hijab in, I leave it out (they are long, to my waist) so that it completely covers my chest area. Underneath, in the summer I'm in tank tops, and pants and thinner socks with breathable shoes. It's hot but not unbearable in any way. I LOOOOVE the sun, it makes me happy!









HTH!

Those are great. I wonder if I would offend anyone wearing something like that? I am Christian but like to be covered and comfy.


----------



## bjorker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Verity* 
I probably don't dress as modestly as this thread contemplates, but I don't wear tank tops or tops with spaghetti straps because I don't think they're flattering on me (or on most people














, and I don't show cleavage because I just feel uncomfortable with anything low-cut. The idea of drawing attention to one's chest just strikes me as odd, unless it's in the privacy of the bedroom.

I don't wear short (above the knee) skirts or shorts, mostly because of spider veins. I don't miss the shorts, and probably wouldn't wear those anyway because of my age. (I think most people just don't look good in short shorts once they pass a certain age). I do miss skirts, though.

I don't understand or like current fashions that seem to be all about showing off as much skin as possible, and wearing things that look like underwear. I'm not at all religious, but I just don't see how it's empowering to women to walk around half-naked while men wear clothes that reasonably cover their bodies.

Yes, I would consider myself modest in this sort of way, and agree with most of what you've said here. I'm far from a prude, but I have no interest in that type of "fashion", or whatever... but most of it is just my personal comfort level. I try not to concern myself with what other people are wearing, though, but sometimes I do find myself wondering what the heck people are thinking.







I don't think people should stop wearing things they like just because they're getting older, though. I do wish people were more comfortable with showing their so-called "imperfect" parts, and were more proud of their bodies the way that they are. But it's all about comfort level, and I know that I personally don't want people looking at me, unless I know and trust them already... really, really, really well.

Anyway, I never wear dresses or skirts. Ever. I used to occasionally, but I realised that I wasn't comfortable in that, either. It just doesn't feel right to me, so I stick to pants. My point is thought that I'm not at ALL traditional, which is what I think the OP might be referring to? I mostly wear boys clothes. heh.

I think it's very important to just wear what you're comfortable in, whatever that means to you!


----------



## modest momma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bjorker* 
Yes, I would consider myself modest in this sort of way, and agree with most of what you've said here. I'm far from a prude, but I have no interest in that type of "fashion", or whatever... but most of it is just my personal comfort level. I try not to concern myself with what other people are wearing, though, but sometimes I do find myself wondering what the heck people are thinking.







I don't think people should stop wearing things they like just because they're getting older, though. I do wish people were more comfortable with showing their so-called "imperfect" parts, and were more proud of their bodies the way that they are. But it's all about comfort level, and I know that I personally don't want people looking at me, unless I know and trust them already... really, really, really well.

Anyway, I never wear dresses or skirts. Ever. I used to occasionally, but I realised that I wasn't comfortable in that, either. It just doesn't feel right to me, so I stick to pants. My point is thought that I'm not at ALL traditional, which is what I think the OP might be referring to? I mostly wear boys clothes. heh.

I think it's very important to just wear what you're comfortable in, whatever that means to you!

Like I said before modesty is all in the eye of the beholder. I am more traditionally modest.


----------



## jimblejamble

I dress modestly!


----------



## modest momma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JessicaRenee* 
I dress modestly!









Welcome Jessica!


----------



## jimblejamble

Thanks!









Luckily I don't have to worry about heat. If it's under 75 degrees out, I'll wear three sweaters and still be shivering. Where I live it's about 65 on average year-round. Dressing modestly is very easy for me.


----------



## neveryoumindthere

Quote:


Originally Posted by *modest momma* 
Those are great. I wonder if I would offend anyone wearing something like that? I am Christian but like to be covered and comfy.

Go for it! I can't even imagine any Muslim mama being offended by it. *shrugs*


----------



## Tithonia

Wow, this thread caught my eye right away! I've always been most comfortable dressing modestly (long skirts, pants, or sometimes long shorts in summer, loose tops), and did I ever stick out in high school!







I've always felt it empowering to dress modestly. My body is my own, and I am not going to allow any cultural pressure to tell me I have to dress as an object for male eyes (I know not everyone feels that way about the way they dress, but it always felt that way to me). Dressing modestly means dressing the way I want to.

Now that I have a little daughter I feel even more that dressing modestly is part of my statement against the sexualization of women, especially young girls. Although I don't think about it much anymore; it's just who I am by now, I guess.

So a big hello to all of you who are into modesty in one way or another!


----------



## modest momma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *neveryoumindthere* 
Go for it! I can't even imagine any Muslim mama being offended by it. *shrugs*

IO just thought I'd ask. Ya know?


----------



## modest momma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tithonia* 
Wow, this thread caught my eye right away! I've always been most comfortable dressing modestly (long skirts, pants, or sometimes long shorts in summer, loose tops), and did I ever stick out in high school!







I've always felt it empowering to dress modestly. My body is my own, and I am not going to allow any cultural pressure to tell me I have to dress as an object for male eyes (I know not everyone feels that way about the way they dress, but it always felt that way to me). Dressing modestly means dressing the way I want to.

Now that I have a little daughter I feel even more that dressing modestly is part of my statement against the sexualization of women, especially young girls. Although I don't think about it much anymore; it's just who I am by now, I guess.

So a big hello to all of you who are into modesty in one way or another!

Well hello!!! Yes, I have a daughter and am especially careful since then. I have not always dressed modestly there was a spell in my 20's when I thought I'd be sexy LOL! Not a high point in my life.


----------



## Mama Aminah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *neveryoumindthere* 
Go for it! I can't even imagine any Muslim mama being offended by it. *shrugs*

I agree. I can't see any Muslim being offended by it. Just don't be surprised if you see a Muslim and get greeted with a "Salam".


----------



## Mama Aminah

I also dress modestly. After becoming a Muslim, it was a slow conversion from wearing short sleeves to head covering and overgarment. I absolutely love it and feel very empowered by it.


----------



## modest momma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mama Aminah* 
I agree. I can't see any Muslim being offended by it. Just don't be surprised if you see a Muslim and get greeted with a "Salam".









Hey, a nice greeting is always great!


----------



## Mommy2anangel

Modest mama here. I'm a Christian and I feel convicted to dress modestly. No sleeveless, cleavage showing shirts. I mostly wear skirts longer than my knees. At home only, around DH and my 2 year old would I dress in sweats and maybe tank tops (jammies). Not much of a jeans/pants type person.


----------



## modest momma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mommy2anangel* 
Modest mama here. I'm a Christian and I feel convicted to dress modestly. No sleeveless, cleavage showing shirts. I mostly wear skirts longer than my knees. At home only, around DH and my 2 year old would I dress in sweats and maybe tank tops (jammies). Not much of a jeans/pants type person.

Welcome. I do occasionally wear sweats. You know hen you have those days and you're inside all day? Tank tops I wear inside as well because let's face it, when it's hot it's hot. Where is your fave type of skirt?


----------



## meowee

I consider myself a modest dresser but I rarely wear skirts or dresses. I prefer pants with a long top. I buy maternity and plus sized tops for the longer coverage. For me showing my shoulders in public is a "big deal."


----------



## neveryoumindthere

slightly off topic, but do you dress sexy/less-covered when it's just you and DH or just at home or is covering something you do always?

A friend of mine who is Christian says that she covers when she is "prayerful" and since she's always supposed to be in that state, she even (mostof the time) covers her hair at home too..
Me, on the other hand, anything goes at home







(well, not the really revealing stuff around my kids)


----------



## meowee

I wear less indoors but not a whole lot less. I have a just below knee skirt I sometimes wear indoors, but not outdoors, and I often wear tank tops in the house, but don't outside unless it's broiling hot. Even then I avoid it/ .

I really don't know my reasons... I don't like attracting attention and I feel if I dressed the way a lot of women do (tight jeans, revealing tops, heels) I'd get attention I don't want.


----------



## modest momma

I cover except while in the shower and in bed. But, you know sometimes I will dress a bit sexier for the hubby. Nothing wrong with that, sexy is even in the Bible.







:


----------



## holyhelianthus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *modest momma* 
It does get really hot here and so I will wear sleeveless. It can get up and around 120 degrees!

I hear ya, mama! It has been known to push 130 here







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JessicaRenee* 
Thanks!









Luckily I don't have to worry about heat. If it's under 75 degrees out, I'll wear three sweaters and still be shivering. Where I live it's about 65 on average year-round. Dressing modestly is very easy for me.









Lucky! *pouts*
And hey, Jessica!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mama Aminah* 
I also dress modestly. After becoming a Muslim, it was a slow conversion from wearing short sleeves to head covering and overgarment. I absolutely love it and feel very empowered by it.









This is probaly way OT but the Muslim mamas here have been talking about their "overgarment" and a light went off in my head. Some LDS wear an undergarment that is sacred to us and I find it so interesting how we all of all faiths and walk of life have such similarities.









Totally random, I know! Sorry.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *neveryoumindthere* 
slightly off topic, but do you dress sexy/less-covered when it's just you and DH or just at home or is covering something you do always?

This is another thing I love about dressing modestly- it reserves so much of me just for DH!







I dress modestly all the time (excluding the shower and swimming although I would like a much more modest swimsuit than I have. I went from hating one pieces as being too frumpy and now feel they show waaaaay too much!) except for DH. But that's between us.









I seem to remember someone talking about daughters and modesty here. When do you think we should start dressing our daughters modestly? I have 3 little girls and I have a hard time with this. We live in the hot hot desert and it seems so harsh to cover them in such extreme heat. For my oldest (4) who can regulate her temp a bit better I think cap sleeve and shorts to the knee are ok but my two babies (1 and 2) I worry about. Thoughts?


----------



## sunkissedmumma67

I'm considering dressing more modestly, i've never dressed sleazy, but i have always thought that it was ok to dress a little sexy. I wear alot of spagetti strap t's, alot of my shirts show some cleavage, but i'am beginning to have different opinions on it! Though where i live theres not alot of modest dressing going on, (Cali) especially with young and middle aged women!


----------



## Mommy2anangel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *modest momma* 
Welcome. I do occasionally wear sweats. You know hen you have those days and you're inside all day? Tank tops I wear inside as well because let's face it, when it's hot it's hot. Where is your fave type of skirt?

I love jeans skirts and gypsy, bohemian type skirts (especially when it's super hot







)
What about you mama??


----------



## tricia80

I dress modestly.. i am a recent christian (mennonite) convert.. so i dress in cape dresses and wear a head covering even at home... My dd wears dresses that are modest as well 100% of the time..

it wasn't always like this... when i was lost i was dressing in pants and shorts and would show cleavage... my dd now believes modesty is best and i am soooo glad because she is 9 yrs old and the children at her old public school would wear pants with words on their bum and short shorts.. it was just terrible...


----------



## holyhelianthus

OT but Tricia your daughter is so gorgeous!


----------



## User101

Oh, wow, Tricia! I didn't know you converted to Mennonite! I was just at a Midwife Day celebration with lots of Amish and Mennonite midwives. Some were "granny" midwives (there was one very old Amish women. She looked rather severe but Daniel loved her. She would pick him up and they would just beam at each other. He was trying to pull the pins from her dress







) and some were CPMs.

I do dress modestly. I mostly wear skirts (I like "hippie" skirts) and knit tops for nursing. I love dresses, but don't find them to be very practical for nursing. Tricia, I love the cape dresses with the nursing pleats. For some reason they work so much better than any nursing dress that's manufactured.

I used to dress my daughter only in dresses. My premise was that if she grew up wearing dresses, she would just be used to it. I did let her where pants around when she was 4 and she asked for them. I realized that I was operating out of fear, and "God did not give us a spirit of fear." Since I don't believe there's a specific command to wear skirts and dresses only, and it's just a personal conviction, I decided it was unfair to hold her to a standard that I had set for myself (does that make sense?) I do only buy modest clothes for her, although it's getting more and more difficult to find things new. Luckily, I am the thrift store queen.









I will say that I find it's fairly easy to find modest clothes in the regular stores. I've looked at some of the "modest" shops online that seem to be targetting a specific audience, and they seem to have confused modest with ugly.


----------



## heidirk

Please hear my gentle tone as I give my opinion...









My mom made such a big deal about dressing modestly when I was a DC that I grew to hate the word. I felt like my body was dirty, and needed to be hidden. I feel much differently now, though, especially after one too many men talked directly to my breasts and not to me. I should say that I know this is the way God made them. I don't hold itagainst them, but I on't encourage it either!

I've wondered if too much emphasis on modest dress too early can be just as sexualizing as no emphasis, cheeky shorts, etc? When would you start? And how do you say it in a way that makes a girl feel special and like a treasure?

I do prefer modest dress for myself, I have an issue because it's hard for me to find shirts that don't show my boobs. Because I am a ministry candidate now, I've askedmy (female) pastor/mentor to alert me if I am dressed at all inapropriately. So I do support modest dress, but how early is too early?


----------



## User101

I think those are great points, and you said much better what I was trying to vocalize. For me it's a great decision, but I don't want my daughter to stress out about it.

Since kids don't buy their own clothes (at least not mine) I think you just buy what you're comfortable with. And then deal with things on a case-by-case basis. I have no problem with my seven-year-old wearing a sun dress with spaghetti straps now. I don't know how I'll feel when she's older, but at some point, I have to trust her own judgment on these things.

You really make some great points!


----------



## holyhelianthus

Growing up I hated modesty as well. I kept thinking "why should I be ashamed of my body and hide it away?" Now I have a different perspective and I wholeheartedly plan on sharing it with my girls (and boys if we ever have them







). I am not in any way a "because I said so" type mother. I will make sure my daughters understand that their bodies are sacred and beautiful and deserve to be treated as such. When we share too much of something it can lose it's sacredness. Of course this is all individual but this is my personal experience- I am not trying to speak for others. This actually brings me to my other worry- I am worried that my kids might think those who don't dress as modestly as we might are less than us or "sluts" or whatever. I want them to know that that is just not true. That a person shouldn't be judged by what they wear. That a persons worth isn't in their attire. I'm really concerned they will become holier-than-thou about it. But all we can do is talk it through and be open with our kids and lead by example. They won't ever hear such judgments out of my mouth. Hopefully that will be a big influence.


----------



## monkeyscience

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thefragile7393* 
Wow those are so beautiful! I admit I wouldn't mind wearing one....and I'm not of the Muslim faith.









I've thought that so many times - they look very classy and comfortable! I'm also a Christian and a modest dresser (sleeves, no cleavage, shorts/skirts at least to the knees and generally longer, etc.), so I doubt I'd ever wear a jilbab or abaya. Well, unless I moved to the Middle East for some reason... then I definitely would!

Current fashion frustrates me a lot (although I'm glad longer shirts have come in!). It's already difficult for me to find clothes that fit my body well (apparently my thighs are disproportionately big







), and trying to find things that are modest on top of that is often impossible. My favorite skirts are homemade, from a pattern someone introduced me to when I was a missionary (for The Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-day Saints)... they're mid-calf length, wide, and flowy. No one can tell you have fat thighs in a skirt! I'd like to make some summer ones, though, as the ones I currently have are way to heavy for winter. (In case anyone's interested, it's Butterick 4136.) Anyone else have good patterns, or cheap sources for modest clothing?


----------



## monkeyscience

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heidirk* 
Please hear my gentle tone as I give my opinion...









My mom made such a big deal about dressing modestly when I was a DC that I grew to the word. I felt like my body was dirty, and needed to be hidden. I feel much differently now, though, especially after one too many men talked directly to my and not to me. I should say that I know this is the way God made them. I don't hold itagainst them, but I on't encourage it either!

I've wondered if too much emphasis on modest dress too early can be just as ualizing as no emphasis, cheeky shorts, etc? When would you start? And how do you say it in a way that makes a feel special and like a treasure?

I think it depends a LOT on how you go about it. When kids are really young, you pick their clothing anyway, so they'll wear what they have, and that's that.

Once they get old enough to start noticing other types of clothing and to ask for them, then you need a new strategy.







I don't have children yet, so take this with a grain of salt, but I think that's a great time to start teaching them about how special their bodies are, and who gets to see them and who doesn't. Unfortunately, in the world we live in, this is also important so our kids can learn to recognize and report s*ex*ual abuse.







I plan on trying to accentuate the positive in every possible way, though - telling them how wonderful their bodies are, instead of how bad it is to reveal them.

I really do think, though, that dressing modestly (whatever that means to you) should be taught from a very young age. It was hard for me to understand why I'd been allowed to wear things (like tanktops) my whole life, and then, suddenly, I couldn't any more. (This happened when I was around 10.) JMO.

(Pardon the *s... I'm working around the Cybersitter.







)


----------



## jimblejamble

If a skirt is just a tiny bit too short (like, it hits right AT the knee instead of just a little below, which is where I like mine to go), you could jazz it up a bit with a pretty patterned fabric or thick lace. On The Purl Bee there was just a really cute pattern for a wrap skirt. Here's the link: http://www.purlbee.com/the-purl-bee/...rap-skirt.html

Layering things helps a lot, too. I just bought two tank tops, one with spaghetti straps, that I wear over and/or under other shirts or sweaters. Boleros/"shrugs" are great too. This is where being a knitter comes in very handy!







If a shirt is too short, they have patterns for knit or crocheted 'corsets' (they aren't really, but that's the closest image I could come up with). Or you could get something like this ( https://www.downeastbasics.com/index...PROD&ProdID=32 ) to wear under shirts.


----------



## lilsparrow

I dress modestly! *To me* anyway.









I do wear pants, but not if they accentuate my butt too much, and they can't be too tight.

I think spaghetti straps are ugly, just MO.

And I've tossed all of my super high heels. Just don't have it in me to suffer like that anymore.

Nice to meet you all.


----------



## Olives

Quote:

I'm considering dressing more modestly, i've never dressed sleazy, but i have always thought that it was ok to dress a little sexy. I wear alot of spagetti strap t's, alot of my shirts show some cleavage, but i'am beginning to have different opinions on it! Though where i live theres not alot of modest dressing going on, (Cali) especially with young and middle aged women!
I think I'm very much where you are right now. I've decluttered my closet and have given up so many things but, I have a few dresses and tops that aren't very modest that I just can't seem to give up. Although, I've been noticing how much more comfortable I am when I'm dressed modestly.


----------



## jimblejamble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *modest momma* 
Where is your fave type of skirt?

I like A-line skirts best.


----------



## holyhelianthus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Olives* 
I have a few dresses and tops that aren't very modest that I just can't seem to give up.

You might be able to alter these. For instance I have a few gorgeous sleeveless dresses that i love. What I do is I wear a cap sleeved shirt underneath them. You could even wear a sweater or shrug if the sleevage is the issue.


----------



## GooeyRN

I consider myself a modest dresser compared to the mainstream. I do not wear low cut tops. I never show cleavage. I really don't like to wear shirts below the collar bone, but they are difficult to find. I do not wear spaghetti straps or sleeveless. I do wear short sleeves that go half way to the elbow, though. I do not wear my tops tight. I do wear pants, but not jeans. And I do not wear pants tight/form fitting. If they are low rise I am certain to wear a long shirt that does not allow any skin to show when I scoot down or bend over. The skirts I wear are at least knee length, and not tight/form fitting. I do sometimes wear shorts but they are knee length. I usually avoid shorts b/c I am short and wearing long shorts looks silly on a short person. I do not wear high heals or strappy sandals, or boots with heals. I do not have an elaborate or sexy hair style. It is butt length, all one length and straight. I wear it in a bun, pony tail, or braid.

I am Catholic and supposed to dress modestly, but I was never taught what exactly is or isn't modest, ya know? I try to avoid things that are "sexy". I think its ok to be stylish, but not sexy. I don't really dress stylish, though. I am more of a bland dresser. DH says that I dress "frumpy". He wants other men to oogle me, b/c then he feels like I am a catch.

My goal is to NOT look like I am trying to attract men, or cause a man to lust after me causing them to sin. For me to dress sexy, and a man to look at me lustfully, is not only his sin, but my sin also for not covering enough. If a man looks at me lustfully and I am not dressed sexy, that is not my sin, only his.


----------



## jimblejamble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Olives* 
I have a few dresses and tops that aren't very modest that I just can't seem to give up.

You could wear a longer skirt under the dresses if they're too short.


----------



## UmmIbrahim

I'm a Muslim mama who dresses modestly...I've worn hijab (head scarf and modest clothing) since 1999! So quite a long time.

I must say, I am totally a fan of ShukrOnline...they r a bit pricy but the quality is FANTASTIC and ALL is very very modest yet classic/stylish. I LOVE their stuff. I used to pretty much just wear long thin/lightweight coats called manteau (montoo) or Jilbab, but now since I had my son I have moved to long tunics and baggy jeans and sometimes skirts. Hence my luv for Shukr. I travel to Iran frequently and so like to stock up on scarves and the shorter style manteau.

I keep trying to get myself more into skirts, but just am having difficulty doing so...I don't feel as comfy in them as I do a baggy pair of pants, eh...we'll see whether I can ever move more into them. Eventually I hope to move back into the longer manteau/jilbabs...but only after my son is a bit older (I always worry about tripping, etc)


----------



## UmmIbrahim

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Verity* 
I don't understand or like current fashions that seem to be all about showing off as much skin as possible, and wearing things that look like underwear. I'm not at all religious, but I just don't see how it's empowering to women to walk around half-naked while men wear clothes that reasonably cover their bodies.

I agree with you entirely...I know it's not just religious folk who dress modestly but many sensible people do so as well...and honestly, I don't understand fashion nowadays either! It's almost obscene...really, sometimes I blush! And I'm a female! I pity the guys. Plus I find it depressing how some women feel they need to show off their assets to get attention from men and hence feel good about themselves...frankly, I never thought self-esteem was linked to how many times a guy scopes you out. *yuck*. It's a very twisted sense of self-esteem.

ugh


----------



## GooeyRN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UmmIbrahim* 
I don't understand fashion nowadays either! It's almost obscene...really, sometimes I blush! And I'm a female! I pity the guys. Plus I find it depressing how some women feel they need to show off their assets to get attention from men and hence feel good about themselves...frankly, I never thought self-esteem was linked to how many times a guy scopes you out. *yuck*. It's a very twisted sense of self-esteem.

ugh

ITA Needing to be checked out to feel good about yourself is sad.


----------



## Tithonia

This is such an interesting thread! I haven't met very many people who purposefully dress modestly, so I'm really enjoying reading all your posts.







It's really making me think about WHY I choose to dress modestly. I think for me it's part comfort and part principle (female empowerment, to be specific--same reason I don't shave...)

I really appreciated the comments from heidirk about dressing our daughters. I agree that (for me, at least) a large part of how I dress her is that I want to avoid her seeing herself as a sexual object (at least as long as possible, in this culture). And like she said, that means I don't want to emphasize modesty when she's young, either. There is definitely lots of clothing out there that I would consider inappropriate for little girls, though, and I'm definitely not going to dress her that way. There is also lots of clothing that is pretty without being inappropriate. It may seem silly to be thinking about this now, since DD is still an infant, and yet... DH and I have chosen to never dress her in pink, because we don't like the "girly" associations. In a way, that's a modesty issue. I've been thinking about what modesty means, and I'm thinking it means, at least in part, dressing appropriately. This means different things to different people. But in our family that means that it is fine for everyone to be naked at home as long as everyone is comfortable with that... I grew up in a family like that, and I think it really contributed to the positive body image I had as a teenager, which in turn meant I didn't feel the need to affirm myself through sexy clothing. I don't consider that immodest because, well, there was nothing that needed covering. Outside of the family, on the other hand, why should I show strangers what I'm not doing them or myself any good by showing?

By the way, I also make my own skirts and divided skirts--full and ankle-length, the way I like it.


----------



## Moonprysm

oooh wow! I was pointed here! YAY!!

I am currently transitioning to modest/simple dress. I've already taken pants entirely out of my wardrobe (with the exception of when I go to births - I just haven't found a skirt that works yet, and I wear 3/4 length thai pants, so they've pretty baggy and modest). I'm currently working on making all of my clothes. I have 4 dresses that I've made so far, and although I've made some compromises to help DH deal with the transition (such as using funky prints on my simple dresses - the last one I made was a black top with a hot pink skirt that had skulls and stuff on it), they are a plain design that works for nursing AND maternity. My goal is to have clothing that will work for all seasons of my life so that I don't have to spend excessive money to have a seperate wardrobe for maternity and nursing and neither.

When I'm not wearing the dresses I've made, it's usually a skirt from Goodwill and a t-shirt that is loose enough not to hug my curves. I also headcover. My outfit for the day often shows a lot of how I'm feeling spiritually. If I'm feeling strong, I can cover with a bandana and wear a skirt and t-shirt. If I'm feeling spiritually weak, I can put on a simple dress and a traditional covering and it's like dressing for success. It's a constant reminder of my faith and will often help me get through a difficult day.

I'm so glad to have found you mamas!


----------



## damona

i've been reading and thinking about the things i've read in this thread since y'all started it. i don't dress particularly *sexy*, i don't think, but i'm not as *modest* as many of you are either. i wear pants (usually jeans) or capris, but rarely, if ever, wear shorts. if i wear shorts, it's only in the house, cuz it gets hothothot in summer! all of my skirts are knee-length or longer, and the 2 i wear the most are ankle length. i do wear tank tops, but not usually spaghetti strap ones, or super low cut ones. i don't cover my hair (which is almost to my waist and orangy-red!) but i do wear it up 99% of the time in a bun or a braid. i hate swimsuits, i can never find one that feels like it covers enough, so if i swim at a friends pool or lake i wear long cutoffs and a tshirt. the only makeup i wear is light mascara and lip gloss.

i went through a period of time where i tried to dress provacatively and do my hair all down and everything, but it was rebellion, pure and simple. my mother hated those clothes, so i wore them every chance i got. it took me awhile, but i realized that the male attention i got was really not worth it AT ALL, and i got myself into pretty bad trouble a couple times.

now, it just seems both easier and more comfortable to dress more modestly. a lot of my friends still "dress to impress" if you know what i mean, but... it's just not that appealing anymore. we aren't either christian or muslim, so it's definitely not a religious thing (hope i'm not insulting anyone, just that those are the 2 religions that i know of that sometimes have rules about modest dress). my husband sometimes presses me to dress sexier when we go out, he likes when other guys check me out, but i'm really not into that anymore. we have our unconventional little family and that's quite enough!


----------



## meowee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heidirk* 
Please hear my gentle tone as I give my opinion...









My mom made such a big deal about dressing modestly when I was a DC that I grew to hate the word. I felt like my body was dirty, and needed to be hidden. I feel much differently now, though, especially after one too many men talked directly to my breasts and not to me. I should say that I know this is the way God made them. I don't hold itagainst them, but I on't encourage it either!

I've wondered if too much emphasis on modest dress too early can be just as sexualizing as no emphasis, cheeky shorts, etc? When would you start? And how do you say it in a way that makes a girl feel special and like a treasure?

I agree with you! I'm taking a moderate approach with my DDs. I "tell" them to cover shoulders and just to the knee (above the knee is ok) and that anything else IMHO is sort of like being naked in public, which around this house is considered rude. But, it's more of like I "strongly suggest it," I don't go overboard. One problem I've found is that with so many girls sharing clothes, some things will be much shorter on one girl than another. So the "just to the knee" rule seems to work.

However, if they reach teenagehood and decide to go nuts and dress in a way I find inappropriate, I will not make a big deal of it. I'll tell them my honest opinion of how they look, but never in a shameful way or in a way that makes them feel less than beautiful. "I wouldn't wear it, and I think it shows too much skin, but if you're determined to wear it I'm not going to fight you..." something along those lines.


----------



## meowee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UmmIbrahim* 
I
I must say, I am totally a fan of ShukrOnline...they r a bit pricy but the quality is FANTASTIC and ALL is very very modest yet classic/stylish. I LOVE their stuff.

Oh wow, that stuff looks great. This is exactly the sort of outfit I am comfortable in, minus the gathered cuff on the sleeve:

http://www.shukronline.com/wb0661.html

But you're right, it is kind of pricey.


----------



## damona

thanks for the shukr link, the skirts are just the type that i love! i bookmarked it, so when we have $$ again, i can get one!


----------



## Faliciagayle

To those who mentioned a desire to dress more modestly now that they have daughters... do you have sons as well?

I wonder, would the birth of a son spark the same kind of desire?

(fwiw, I'm a Jewish mama moving towards more observance, slowly making the move to more modest dress. Also, I have batwings. When did that happen? Not so cute in tank tops, let me tell you.)

If I could choose any style of dress, it would be the Indian/Hindu Kameez style of tunics over pants. They are SO beautiful and flattering! I personally wouldn't feel comfortable, however, since they are so closely associated with another culture and religion. I also enjoyed the link to ShukrOnline - totally my style


----------



## Olives

wow, thank you for that link! I can't wait to save up and get a few items.

I have a question... how did all of your husbands respond to your modest dressing? For my husband this is a huge change from what he is used to. Especially since all of his friends are not even church goers at all. He has been really supportive of my views but I don't really want to push too far too fast...

Any tips would be great!


----------



## Moonprysm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Faliciagayle* 
To those who mentioned a desire to dress more modestly now that they have daughters... do you have sons as well?

I wonder, would the birth of a son spark the same kind of desire?

(fwiw, I'm a Jewish mama moving towards more observance, slowly making the move to more modest dress. Also, I have batwings. When did that happen? Not so cute in tank tops, let me tell you.)

If I could choose any style of dress, it would be the Indian/Hindu Kameez style of tunics over pants. They are SO beautiful and flattering! I personally wouldn't feel comfortable, however, since they are so closely associated with another culture and religion. I also enjoyed the link to ShukrOnline - totally my style









I only have a son, but I hope to have daughters in the future. It wasn't so much his birth that inspired me, but it is now his life. I started going to the LDS church when he was 9 months old and joined in December, and I just think about how I lacked a proper role model growing up, and I want my son to grow up in a home where he has respect for women and wants to marry the right kind of woman, kwim?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Olives*
I have a question... how did all of your husbands respond to your modest dressing? For my husband this is a huge change from what he is used to. Especially since all of his friends are not even church goers at all. He has been really supportive of my views but I don't really want to push too far too fast...

My husband had an issue at first. I stopped wearing pants (something I've been wanting to do for YEARS but never did) and he said he wanted me to occationally wear something sexy out so he could "show me off". Once he realized that that wasn't going to happen, he was fine. It was more of a "I respect your choice, but I just want to make sure you know my complaint" and then it was dropped. I recently bought some really wild fabric to make a dress with because he wanted me to wear something more "gothic". It turned out really awesome, and it's still the same, modest dress pattern I usually use, just spiced up a bit more to DH's liking.

picture of dress


----------



## tricia80

Quote:


Originally Posted by *magstphil* 
OT but Tricia your daughter is so gorgeous!

Thank you....


----------



## tricia80

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie* 
Oh, wow, Tricia! I didn't know you converted to Mennonite! I was just at a Midwife Day celebration with lots of Amish and Mennonite midwives. Some were "granny" midwives (there was one very old Amish women. She looked rather severe but Daniel loved her. She would pick him up and they would just beam at each other. He was trying to pull the pins from her dress







) and some were CPMs.

Yeah it is usually a shocker for all who know me... my family still has issues with the conversion but my mom is supportive and i have a new family now so its all good...

i feel free'r this way... i don't have to worry about making sure im completely covered by pulling down my shirt etc... it is disgusting to see what the young girls wear these days... i am glad that my dd has followed in my ways and she goes to a private mennonite school and we don't have to worry about bad influences...


----------



## monkeyscience

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Faliciagayle* 
If I could choose any style of dress, it would be the Indian/Hindu Kameez style of tunics over pants. They are SO beautiful and flattering! I personally wouldn't feel comfortable, however, since they are so closely associated with another culture and religion. I also enjoyed the link to ShukrOnline - totally my style









I would live in clothes like that, too, or, as I mentioned previously in a jilbab or something similar, but I have the same concern with wearing something that is part of a culture/religion I clearly am not a part of. It's not like I'd feel 'less Christian' or anything... it's hard to explain. I just don't have that much of a go-against-the-flow mentality, I suppose.


----------



## lilsparrow

I confess, I have drooled over some of the clothes muslim women wear. I would LOVE to wear them. I just don't think I am so *go against the flow* either.









But oh I wish I was. Some of the sites catering to orthodox Jewish women are very pretty too. I'll have to see if I can dig up some links.


----------



## neveryoumindthere

Put your reservations aside and wear what you want! Even if you think it belongs to some other "culture"/religion. What's that saying "Imitation is the best form of flattery" or something like that







I'm sure I butchered that.

Anyway off topic, but do you modest mamas have anything you prefer to wear in labour/birth??
I designed a pair of pants that are totally covered with a hidden slit in the crotch area for the birth time but when it comes down to it I honestly want to wear something "nice" for the labour. Maybe a knee-length stretchy dress? I don't know..I know most of the replies I see on MDC say they went naked, but I'm not comfortable doing that, even if I were to UC. I just dont walk around naked yk?
Wondered what you all did.


----------



## *andiflipping*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *neveryoumindthere* 
Put your reservations aside and wear what you want! Even if you think it belongs to some other "culture"/religion. What's that saying "Imitation is the best form of flattery" or something like that







I'm sure I butchered that.

Anyway off topic, but do you modest mamas have anything you prefer to wear in labour/birth??
I designed a pair of pants that are totally covered with a hidden slit in the crotch area for the birth time but when it comes down to it I honestly want to wear something "nice" for the labour. Maybe a knee-length stretchy dress? I don't know..I know most of the replies I see on MDC say they went naked, but I'm not comfortable doing that, even if I were to UC. I just dont walk around naked yk?
Wondered what you all did.


I plan on wearing a long swim skirt with a comfortable tank top. It will only be Dh and the 2 midwives here though.


----------



## neveryoumindthere

I've seen shorter swim skirts, but not long ones. Where could I get one?
That sounds ideal


----------



## imnottelling

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lilsparrow* 
I confess, I have drooled over some of the clothes muslim women wear. I would LOVE to wear them. I just don't think I am so *go against the flow* either.









But oh I wish I was. Some of the sites catering to orthodox Jewish women are very pretty too. I'll have to see if I can dig up some links.

http://www.fmfcorp.com/familyspot/shopping.html has a fabulous collection of links.

Regarding to what to wear in birth, by my home birth, I wore a knee length t-shirt, and put a robe over that, planning on removing the robe for delivery...I had no presence of mind to do that, and I ended up wearing my robe hiked up and just delivered my baby standing!


----------



## Moonprysm

I saw a skirt designed for modest birthing once. Maybe you could google it? Personally, labor is a whole different arena. I can't stand to have clothes on. But I understand that some people aren't comfortable with that.


----------



## *andiflipping*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *neveryoumindthere* 
I've seen shorter swim skirts, but not long ones. Where could I get one?
That sounds ideal

Mine is just above my knees. I don't know if that is long enough for you but better than naked if you are going for that. My friend gave me mine but I have seen long ones at JcPenny and Kohls and stores like that.


----------



## *andiflipping*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Moonprysm* 
I saw a skirt designed for modest birthing once. Maybe you could google it? Personally, labor is a whole different arena. I can't stand to have clothes on. But I understand that some people aren't comfortable with that.









Here is a good site...

http://www.birthinbinsi.com/index.htm

I would love one but I am too cheap to spend that on one day.


----------



## Moonprysm

Here's a birthing skirt. Now the one I originally saw, though. I'll keep looking.

http://www.supermomz.com/store/origi...nsi-p-272.html


----------



## sunkissedmumma67

:


----------



## Moonprysm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *neveryoumindthere* 
Put your reservations aside and wear what you want! Even if you think it belongs to some other "culture"/religion. What's that saying "Imitation is the best form of flattery" or something like that







I'm sure I butchered that.

I agree. The headcovering that I wear a lot is somewhat mennonite/amish. At first I felt kind of uncomfortable going out of the house in it, but eventually I learned not to care. And I've never had anybody say anything bad about it, and we have a huge mennonite community here.


----------



## 3tammuz

Hi. I just found this forum. Please add me to the group of modest-dressing mamas. I am Orthodox Jew and thus always dressed with arms and legs covered. Only wear skirts. Head covered - I usually wear hats or scarves, but own a wig for "fancy" dress. I have enjoyed reading and learning from the group.


----------



## CharlieBrown

I dress modestly. So do my children, including 4 yo son.


----------



## Parthenia

: I dress modestly.
I have one pair of jeans, but my other pants are big baggy patchy cords that I wear in winter. In cold weather I wear long skirts. In warm weather I wear shorter skirts that go below the knee so they don't get tangled in my bike. Occasionally I wear capris, but no shorts. I mostly wear 3/4 length or longer sleeves year round. I have a couple shorter sleeve tee shirts.

I cover my head, but for practical reasons. I have really long, heavy hair, and scarves and hair wraps keep my hair out of the way.


----------



## Kidzaplenty

Hi! I am a modest dressing MOMYS.









FTR, my idea of modest is nothing overly tight or revealing. I will wear short sleeved shirts, and SOMETIMES (although very rarely, and usually only when REALLY hot) a sleveless shirt, but never anything that can not be worn without a bra (so no speghetti straps, strapless, or backless). I MAY wear shorts, but only longer shorts (and those, again, only if REALLY hot, and only around my house and yard).

I prefer to wear LONG skirts, ankle lenghth (my preference, not an "obligation"). I will wear dresses that are calf lenghth and I will wear jeans.

My basic "standards" for modesty that I and my family adhere to:
Shorts, only if longer than the tips of your fingers.
Shirts, that you can conceal a bra under and will not show belly when arms are lifted above your head.
Skirts, that come below the kneecap when sitting, at least.
Pants, that are waste high (no really low cut, or bagging so they fall off), and not overly tight.
Bathing suits, one piece unless it is more of a shirt/shorts combo kind, and is not "high cut on bottom" or "low cut on top".
And my girls wear bras as soon as they begin to show. (I know that is a big thing here, but we are a "little" on the bigger side so it looks much nicer when we have them on.)

My girls (including me) do not cut hair shorter than shoulder length (conviction), we believe girls should look like "girls".
My boys do not have hair longer than shoulder length - not really a conviction, but a standard based on beliefs as well as practicallity-DH, and my boys have very "wirey" hair, more like AA hair so it "afros" if it gets long and looks really horrible.

I don't force my beliefs on others, nor do I look down on someone that is dressed differently. Even for my girls, it is not a burden that I "force" on them, it is just a standard that I have always believed and they have picked it up by watching my example over the years.

Anyways, just wanted to introduce myself a bit.


----------



## holyhelianthus

Hey Jenny! You know how I love to have you around







Glad to see you here.


----------



## ghostlykisses

Hi there, another modest dressing Momma here.

I have gone through different phases of modesty since I became convicted about the way I dressed. When I was a teen and young adult I dressed sexy often. Short shorts, cleavage, the whole nine yards.

In my early 20's I felt I needed to change my dress and went in the total opposite direction of where I had been. I was wearing some pretty frumpy stuff. My poor DH was horrified.

I slowly found my own standard of modesty and style. Mostly long skirts and shirts that were not too low cut. I really like "hippy" patchwork skirts and a t-shirt. I like ankle length skirts best but I have a couple that are just below my knee. Knee length is as short as I go.

I have recently added capris back into my DD's and I's wardobes. I do not like how shorts look on women or girls, it is a personal choice so we just do not go there. I will wear a pair of my husbands at home to garden or work out but not in public.

I wear tank tops as long as they do not show unneeded cleavage. I also wear some more form fitted t-shirts because while I want to be modest I do not want to look frumpy and baggy shirts make me look like I am really over weight because I have a larger chest and it makes the shirt hang off me like a tent.

I have the same standards for my DD who is 8. I have been teaching her about modesty since she was quite small so she is used to it and has no problem with it. I really have never had a time when she has complained or asked for something that was not modest. She does ask at times for jeans which I do not love but I will let her wear if they are modest and not too low cut or tight. I do not want her to be a a sexual object.

It's good to hear that there are so many modest ladies from all backgrounds who are choosing to go against the grain and dress more modestly than mainstream culture wants us to.


----------



## jimblejamble

Hey, I don't know how you ladies feel about swimwear but I usually dread this time of year because I can never find a cute bathing suit. All the "modest" ones are modest on top with thick straps and higher cuts, but the bottoms still show off too much leg (that, and, ahem, I don't wax







) and I get discouraged. But I just found this website with has swimming shorts & skirts and thought some of you would be interested.

http://www.athleta.com/jump.jsp?item...=475&viewall=1

There's also this site:

http://ohanaswimwear.com/


----------



## Moonprysm

Does anybody know where to find a modest plus size swim suit that doesn't cost $100??? Holy cow. I may just have to stay out of the water this year.


----------



## Moonprysm

Ok mamas, I need your help! I need modest maternity shirts/skirts/dresses patterns, BUT I need plus size. I'm having a REALLY hard time finding anything, so help would be great! (and for dresses, they really need to have a nursing option so that I don't get caught in a position where I can't nurse DS if we're out somewhere and he gets tired).


----------



## phathui5

Quote:

For some reason, I would love to cover my hair, but no one really does around here, so I haven't done so yet, it'll take more courage on my part.
I started this a few months ago and it's a very comfortable thing for me. I cover with a scarf or bandana. There are some Jewish women around here and some headcovering Mennonites, so it's not just me (though it's still not common).

Quote:

I seem to remember someone talking about daughters and modesty here. When do you think we should start dressing our daughters modestly? I have 3 little girls and I have a hard time with this.
I've always dressed my daughter modestly. As she gets older, I give explanations about why I have her wear some things. "We put shorts under your dress so you can play without people seeing your underwear." For me, I think starting out this way has kept her from feeling like it's a restriction and more that it's just the way we dress in our family.


----------



## jimblejamble

Moonprysm, here's a tutorial on adding a drop-front to your dress for nursing. It's on a Regency-era dress but it should be very easy to adapt to any dress pattern.







Hope this helps!









http://www.sensibility.com/pattern/dropfront/index.htm


----------



## monkeyscience

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JessicaRenee* 
There's also this site:

http://ohanaswimwear.com/

Oh my gosh! Swimming suits with LEGS! Jessica, you are my hero. If I end up moving to Hawai'i, I'm definitely going to save the money for one of those! I really love the Molokai one - it has a modest tanktop so I can still get some sun on areas of my body that are actually exposed when I'm not wearing a swimsuit, but no more worrying about the bottom half!

Thanks for the link!


----------



## nurnur

couldn't sleep and then stumbled....or was lead here. Im an LDS mama and try to follow modest standards, I don't do tank tops or shorts, nothing too sexy or revealing. I think this is a good place for me to be since I need the influence of others who are living and teaching modesty to their families. I have twin 8 yo girls who want to be at the height of fashion, this time of year I dread taking them into any store that has clothing. They have many friends from school and the neighborhood who wear things we don't and they sometimes think it is "so unfair".


----------



## Gabesgrrrl

Hi everyone,
hmmm....I read some of these posts, (not all of them-there are a LOT!) and have something similar to chat about:

I live in Canada, and live in a largely Muslim area. I'm NOT muslim, and have no issues with modest dress, (actually LOVE head coverings!) though I wouldn't say I would classify myself as such...

But: Here's the thing: I have SUCH a tough time with the Muslim dress that only leaves the very little slot for the eyes.

I know I'm an American, and there are cultural beliefs I'm sure I hold without realizing it-but I strongly am against women dressing in such a way as it feels to me like it removes their identity-and that they're hiding something...I have respectfully approached and spoken with one woman in such a garment, and learned a lot-but she contradicted her "free" choice by saying:" My husband lets me wear anything I want to when we're at home-even pants!"...

I'd love to hear others thoughts on this, and am open to gentle discussion about the topic, as I don't want to offend or insult anyone and their beliefs-I'm just human, and this is the one thing I can't seem to work through by myself!

Thanks for listening, and for any future responses.









Marcie


----------



## neveryoumindthere

I'll bite








I know there is at least one sister (Nabbe) on MDC who wears the face veil/niqab, so she may be better able to answer, but I'll try anyway.

I did wear it for a few months, but unfortunately found I wasn't strong enough to handle all the stares and comments and general mean-ness of ppl..

Anyway, the muslim woman wearing the face veil is not hiding her identity. That is *part* of some muslim womens' identity. To be recognized as a practicing muslimah. It's just another level of modesty. The face is a place of beauty, and many women choose to cover it. Many women at the time of the Prophet Mohammed (peace and blessings be upon him) wore the face veil.

As for whether or not it's obligatory, there are 2 scholarly opinions. One is that is _mustahabb_(strongly preferred/liked) for a woman to cover her face, and the other is that it is obligatory. I struggle(d) with this for years because both sides have strong evidence from both the Qur'an and Sunnah(teachings/sayings/actions approved of by the Prophet)

I know sisters in both camps. Most of them though wear it because they feel it is strongly preferred and they feel more comfortable and protected covering their face in front of unrelated males. If you were in some social setting where there were only women and children, most likely they would lift their veils.

As for her comment about her husband letting her wear whatever she wants, I can't speak for her, but perhaps it was worded that way because of the common misconception that her husband *made* her wear the veil so she's like "huh? that's so silly, I can wear whatever I want at home."

As I said I know many many niqabi sisters, and not *one* is doing it for her husband. They are very much doing it to please their Lord. If it pleases their husband in the process, great. If not, oh well.

In my case, for instance, when I decided to start wearing it, hubby was *not* impressed. He doesn't feel it's necessary and he preferred I didn't. I did it anyway









If it makes a difference, I'm not from "another culture". I'm speaking as a North American, born and raised in this culture who came to Islam when I was 19.

HTH


----------



## User101

Please keep in mind that Finding Your Tribe is a support-only forum. This particular thread is a support thread for women who choose to dress modestly. It is not intended to be an "ask a modest dresser" thread. Questions such as the one above are best hosted in another forum, probably spirituality. Thanks!


----------



## Gabesgrrrl

I didn't realize it wasn't a good place to ask. I'll move it elsewhere.









And thank you to neveryoumindthere for her very honest, very informative answer to my question!

Hugs!

Marcie


----------



## AJP

I just wanted to say that board shorts and rash guard shirts make great swimwear, and knee-length board shorts aren't uncommon, sometimes you can even find them in capri lengths. They're made from quick-drying material, and designed for going in the water. I dislike regular swimwear, both because it's too revealing for me to want to be in public in it and because it's so uncomfortable to me. Try surf shops or catalogs with surf wear for that kind of stuff.


----------



## *~Member~*

I've recently become personally convicted to dress modestly. But am having a bit of a tough change over. However I've been sort of conservatively dressing for about 5 years. I've not worn anything shorter then capri mid calf pants or long pants in that time. The tank tops is what will be hard for me to give up.

I'm slowly doing it though


----------



## Eve80

Hi Mamas,

I'm a hijab wearing Muslim woman and have been for...about 15 years or so. I just found this site and I thought it was cool, especially the profiles of "Haute Hijabis."


----------



## User101

I'm so excited! I found a suitable suit for Katie Grace at Target today. I don't hit the modesty stuff hard with my kids or anything, but you know it's bad when the children are all "Why are there holes in the side?!? That's not modest!"


----------



## *~Member~*

Thank you to whoever posted the SHUKR site! I adore adore some of those tunics and I LOVE the skirts!! I have a lot of very wide leg pants or full skirts.

My favourite is the Asymmetrical Flared Skirt and the jean skirts!


----------



## damona

i discovered something very odd a couple of days ago.... i can't stand to wear jeans anymore! i've got 3 ankle-length skirts, and as soon as it started getting warmer i started wearing them all the time. i wore jeans to one of my kids' dr appts the other day, and they felt so strange... like itchy and overly confining... not to mention the pressure on my bad hip was just uncomfortable... as soon as i got home i changed into my long denim skirt! it was downright strange, i tell you...


----------



## GooeyRN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *damona* 
i discovered something very odd a couple of days ago.... i can't stand to wear jeans anymore! i've got 3 ankle-length skirts, and as soon as it started getting warmer i started wearing them all the time. i wore jeans to one of my kids' dr appts the other day, and they felt so strange... like itchy and overly confining... not to mention the pressure on my bad hip was just uncomfortable... as soon as i got home i changed into my long denim skirt! it was downright strange, i tell you...


I HATE the feeling of jeans. I can't wear them.


----------



## *~Member~*

I also do not wear jeans. Haven't for years. I do wear denim skirts but the feeling of jeans drive me NUTS


----------



## moonshoes

Hi Mamas! Glad I found this thread. I've been wanting to dress modestly for years but somehow always end back up in my jeans and tshirts,,,

I think mostly it is because I don't come from a religious family and my husband is not religious so I feel funny coming out and truly living my faith the way that I feel convicted to do...I have a hard time staying out of the secular world, but recently my DD (6) has been saying she wants long shorts, doesn't want her legs showing, and I really feel she is being led to dress modestly in a natural way and that I have a responsibility to be her example.

Anway, thanks for being here and giving me inspiration.


----------



## imnottelling

I just took a look at the birthing skirt...is it really worth it to spend almost $50 on something that likely will get ruined, when you can get a regular flairy skirt for $10?


----------



## phathui5

I haven't tried birthing with clothes on, but I would get the cheaper skirt myself.


----------



## imnottelling

Hey, I'm not looking to buy anything -- I was just curious what the market is out there for spending so much money for this









(I actually gave birth to my second in a long robe hiked up because I completely forgot to take it off; my labor was that fast and intense!)


----------



## heidirk

I birthed in the nude!

Oh well. . .

I couldn't stand to have anything touching me once I hit transition.


----------



## holyhelianthus

BUMP!

How is everyone doing in the summer? I for one hate my bathing suit!


----------



## Faliciagayle

I'm good. I have completely stopped wearing tank tops in public







Around the house is totally different. I'll wear jeans out (like today, we went hiking) but I'm pretty much in skirts and 3/4 length tops all the time. I love it! Still got the hair uncovered.. and I dig my pants at the moment.

The bathing suit thing, oy. Baby and I are taking a swim class together and I've been wearing a long workout tank top and skirted swim bottom, while searching online for a good modest alternative. I think I'm going with a rash guard and board shorts, since that's where I am currently... not ready for the frum suit or the princess suit, tho I like that one a lot.

Also, are any other moms here athletes?

I compete in triathlons and I've been curious how other modest moms balance their athletic wardrobes with modesty? I can't see competing in some of the stuff I've seen online.


----------



## Moonprysm

I bought a t-shirt like bathing suit top at walmart YEARS ago (we were going to visit my grandparents and I didn't want them to see my tattoo on my back, lol). I found it in my drawer a month or so ago and my MIL helped me to take it apart and make a pattern out of it (plus make it maternity, lol) so I made a maternity version out of really cute fabric i got on sale at Hancocks. Then i took a bottom I had that had a "skirt" on it (it was like, 4 inches long, bleck) and I ripped the skirt off and put a longer one on. It's still a good deal shorter than I would wear "normally" but much more modest than that 4 inch crap. lol


----------



## heidirk

I was intrigued by those who don't wear jeans particularly. I do wear them, and I feel more comfortable in them than lots of ladies 'trousers' or dress slacks. I guess jeans just don't feel overtly feminine to me, they feel more gender neutral. Truthfully they feel like armor to me, I feel protected and anonymous when I wear them.

I guess modest dressing for me is a lot about just being not eye catching?









I got a fabulous plus sized maternity swimsuit at OldNavy.com! It has spagetti straps, but it completely covers my breasts, and the top is so roomy it hung down a bit like a skirt. The bottom had adjustable sides, so I could make it as modest as I liked.

I think the board shorts and surf wear are very cute, but with my sensory issues, I don't know if I'd ever get past all that wet fabric sticking to me.

I also found flowy capris at Motherhood maternity, which I adore.


----------



## _apmama_

Hey there! Another covered mama









I am a Muslim so covering belongs to my faith. Before I converted, well, I was a completely different person! I used to wear the shortest skirts I could get, short tops, you get the idea







: It was very hard to change my ways and it didn't happen from one day to another either. I used to wear pants a lot with long shirt or tunic over. Then I got pregnant, couldn't fit into any pants anylonger so I started to wear skirts only - well and when I gave birth and lost all the extra weight, I realised that pants were not comfortable any more. Too tight at certain places







. So it's just skirts now. And I'm glad, it makes me feel like a woman. I love how women used to dress before, long skirts, aprons, you know. I don't always wear jilbab or abaya (traditional muslim clothing), I sew my own clothing as well.

But I still wear sweatpants at home. And one of my resolutions is to start dressing well while at home as well. Maybe not that modestly but I want to feel like a lady







which is hard to do when wearing jogging pants and husband's tshirt.


----------



## heidirk

"Maybe not that modestly but I want to feel like a lady which is hard to do when wearing jogging pants and husband's tshirt." by apmama










I know what you mean!


----------



## chely7425

I try to dress modestly, but I am still working towards it. I do wear pants, for awhile I didn't but then I got skinnier and I am not coordinated enough to take things in, so I have just been wearing what I have. I don't really wear tank tops in public, or shorts. Mostly knee length skirts or pants, and t-shirts or long sleeve shirts. We are on a really tight budget so I am just trying to make sure that as I am able to buy new things that I buy modest clothing. For me, I love feeling more feminine and I don't want to be looked at like a sex object if that makes sense.

I do have a question... I have very long legs, like abnormally long compared to the rest of me, how do I deal with this? Knee length skirts often end up being shorter then I am ok with and long skirts look odd because they hit me at a weird place... any tips?


----------



## heidirk

I have the same problem. I think the only way to get around that is either buy Talls or make your own. Buying Talls gets expensive though.


----------



## bwylde

Another LDS modest mama here. I always wear long skirts, tops to the elbow (although I've recently discovered and love 3/4 length sleeves! Where have they been all my life, lol!) and I have 1 pair of pants that I never wear (but may need someday) and I now have 2 pairs of capris (mostly for camping or when I go to the Dr or dentist and worry about skirt flying up). I love dressing like this! At home I usually wear a head scarf (not expressly for modesty's sake, but it just feels "right"). It's comfortable, I generally always look presentable, mind you I have some clothes just for the house as a mama gets stained easily, lol! I do have a problem in the chest area as I'm very overweight but I'm surprisingly small chested proportionately. So sometimes I have a bit of "hang" there with a couple of shirts (now relegated to home use). I have bought some tanks to layer with so that helps with my nice shirts that I don't want to give up, although that gets hot for someone who is always too warm.

My struggle is with DD. She's 3, almost 4 feet tall and 60lbs. Everything that fits is WAY too short! When I find things that are long enough, they are huge up top (usually since they're sized for girls around the age of puberty). I think I am going to have to start making her clothes since she's so hard to fit. MIL, who knows we strive to be modesty, often buys her things that compromise our standards. My mom has no standards









BTW, I hold DS to the same standard but it's so much easier for boys.


----------



## gagin37

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kidzaplenty* 
FTR, my idea of modest is nothing overly tight or revealing. I will wear short sleeved shirts, and SOMETIMES (although very rarely, and usually only when REALLY hot) a sleeveless shirt, but never anything that can not be worn without a bra (so no spaghetti straps, strapless, or backless). I MAY wear shorts, but only longer shorts (and those, again, only if REALLY hot, and only around my house and yard).

I prefer to wear LONG skirts, ankle length (my preference, not an "obligation"). I will wear dresses that are calf length and I will wear jeans.


This sounds very much like my brand of modesty too! I only wear shorts if I am not leaving my house, and if I wear a tank top in public I usually wear something over it, to cover my shoulders, even during the summer.

I also really like the idea that my naked skin is something just for my dh to enjoy. While I'm happy with my body the way it is, I don't want it to be on display. It's really refreshing to know there are other like-minded ladies out there, because sometimes mainstream American culture makes me feel frumpy and prudish.


----------



## phathui5

We did the beach thing last week and what I did was wear a thin cotton skirt from Target (dries quickly) and a t-shirt when we were in the water.


----------



## phathui5

I was posting some links on another thread and wanted to share them here. These are Christian links:

http://www.modestclothes.com/simple/...-dressing.html

http://e-menno.org/headcvr.htm

http://www.associatedcontent.com/art...christian.html


----------



## Momma Aimee

new here

I have always dressed "world modest" -- ie modest to most people -- no deep V neck lines, no short shorts, no lower back showing over my jeans and so on

but I am feeling drawn to be even more "orthodox / traditional" modest ... I espcailly feel drawn to cover, but i am really struggleing -- I feel "you can't cover and still wear shorts, tha tis jsut silly" and then i wonder "can you cover and still wear pants at all? or is that silly too" ... I mean if you (general you) are covereing for the sake of Modesty, to save yourself for DH, to obey God and stay in a constant state of pray or service .... uh your hair is, imo, the last worry -- the shorts and shirts are a more ready issue -- yk?

so I really don't know where i stand.

We are Christian, but not a fundemental or consertive church or congergation. and DH is treating this whole thing -- a LITTLE as I have told him -- as kinda silly adn another one of my whims ...










I am aslo caught trying to be pratical -- ie not money for all new clothing, worried myself it is a whim or phase or "something", still need to play on the playground with 2 year old (and baby brother following him) and go to pool and so on .....

so i am totally struggleing.

















and there are so many thing i keep thinking of ....if i am taking the boys to the playground, would i actually be MORE modest in pants / jeans than in a skirt? It is still modest to wear a bathing suit -- at the pool only -- just not on the way back and forth -- yk? ...and so on --

Also no one areound here covers, or really dresses THAT modest -- so then i worry am i actually drawing more attention to myself by covering / dressing ina certain way (and drawing attention is the oppseit of what i feel i want to do) ....










so thanks for letting me join --


----------



## OkiMom

Hey ladies! Maybe you all can help me out.. Im 28 weeks pregnant right now and DH is in the Marines. Im due around the same time as his Marine Corps Ball (which is required for him to go to) so Im trying to find a modest maternity formal gown.. I haven't found anything. Someone suggested finding someone to make me one but then Im looking at a lot more money than I can afford. Anyone have any ideas where I can find one?

My requirements are: It has to have sleeves, it has to be high cut in front (and in back) and full length.. The ball is formal/semi formal but Id like to err on the side of causion and get a more formal dress (Ive been to several and I was very embarrased for the guys whos dates didn't dress right).

eta: it also has to be able to be shipped to Japan since thats where we are stationed right now (Im not asking much huh?)


----------



## Momma Aimee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OkiMom* 
Hey ladies! Maybe you all can help me out.. Im 28 weeks pregnant right now and DH is in the Marines. Im due around the same time as his Marine Corps Ball (which is required for him to go to) so Im trying to find a modest maternity formal gown.. I haven't found anything. Someone suggested finding someone to make me one but then Im looking at a lot more money than I can afford. Anyone have any ideas where I can find one?

My requirements are: It has to have sleeves, it has to be high cut in front (and in back) and full length.. The ball is formal/semi formal but Id like to err on the side of causion and get a more formal dress (Ive been to several and I was very embarrased for the guys whos dates didn't dress right).

eta: it also has to be able to be shipped to Japan since thats where we are stationed right now (Im not asking much huh?)

where HAVE you looked? so we don't re-suggest antyhing?

How about a dress with a shwall cover? I wore a lace shwall over my wedding gown, the whole time, and that was nice -- it would "cover" a less high back or longer slevaes and look sytleish

A


----------



## GooeyRN

I second a shawl, OR a maternity jacket to wear over a not modest enough dress. If you choose a black dress, it may not be as hard to find a black jacket to cover more shoulder, arm, and back area.

Finding maternity clothes that are modest sucks! Both times I was pregnant in the summer all I could find was sleeveless stuff. I looked frumpy and was hot all summer b/c I won't go sleeveless.


----------



## imnottelling

Firstly, maternity in the summer online is pretty easy if you go to the outlet/clearance sections of many bigger online retailers that sell maternity -- you usually can find decent coverage for even more decent prices









About formalwear: I had the same issue. My brother in law got married at the end of my eighth month. I ended up spending a bit to put together an outfit of 2 pieces: http://www.prettymematernity.com/ind...sion/c_17.html
I got a Japanese Weekend ballgown skirt from here (which I can wear even when not pregnant as it's a stretchy panel) and put a top I bought locally with some satin trimming....it wasn't cheap, but it's mix and matchable enough to get my money's worth.
This site above has some dresses too as well as a crop jacket that looks nice which can easily add coverage to a sleeveless dress...I found them to be very efficient in getting my order processed.
Ebay sometimes has things too. I almost bought a 2 piece maternity outfit, but decided the size wasn't right (it was sleeveless, but I could have easily added sleeves since the skirt would be quite long).

And as far as the idea of getting a black dress and putting a black jacket on top, I think that's harder than getting a black dress and adding a bit of color on top which probably is easier to match...

Good luck!


----------



## blessedNjoyful

Hello! My name is Leah. My husband, Scott, and I have been married for 8 years. We have 3 precious sons (6, 4.5, and 22 mo) so far and another baby blessing due in early November! I've always tried to dress conservatively (according to the world) but was really convicted to start dressing differently 4-5 years ago. It wasn't until 2.5 years ago that my husband finally understood why I wanted to dress differently and agreed. I've always loved to wear dresses, skirts, and jumpers so moving to "dresses only" was an easy step for me. I do wear pants and shorts to sleep in but always wear a dress or skirt otherwise. I just love looking like a lady.









Having had 3 sons so far we have had the opportunity to talk about modesty and why mama chooses to wear dresses and skirts. I'd be interested to hear what other mama's of sons allow them to wear. If I'm not going to let my future daughters wear shorts should I also remove them from my son's wardrobes? And what about going shirtless?

I look forward to keeping up with all the mamas here!


----------



## heidirk

For me, I've always abmired the eastern tradition of a tunic and pants. skirts never end up being very modest for me, being tall and long legged, anything made to be ankle length is tea length (midcalf) on me anyway. And don't get me started on maternity stuff, either. Being tall, long legged, broad shouldered AND busty all at thr same time means that IF I find any dresses, they are NOT modest on me. On the off chance I find something appropriate, it is DEFINATELY not on sale! You guys are very lucky!









I actually found a maternity option for a skirt that I thought was rather inventive! Y'know those tube dresses with the flowy shirts, and no straps or sleeves? they always looked so cool, and I knew I'd never be able to wear one. I got inspired and decided to see if one would fit me as a skirt! The stretchy panel fits nicely over my preggo belly, and hips, and it's long enough, but still cool! Now if I could only find more of them. . . .


----------



## Momma Aimee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blessedNjoyful* 
Hello! My name is Leah. My husband, Scott, and I have been married for 8 years. We have 3 precious sons (6, 4.5, and 22 mo) so far and another baby blessing due in early November! I've always tried to dress conservatively (according to the world) but was really convicted to start dressing differently 4-5 years ago. It wasn't until 2.5 years ago that my husband finally understood why I wanted to dress differently and agreed. I've always loved to wear dresses, skirts, and jumpers so moving to "dresses only" was an easy step for me. I do wear pants and shorts to sleep in but always wear a dress or skirt otherwise. I just love looking like a lady.









Having had 3 sons so far we have had the opportunity to talk about modesty and why mama chooses to wear dresses and skirts. I'd be interested to hear what other mama's of sons allow them to wear. If I'm not going to let my future daughters wear shorts should I also remove them from my son's wardrobes? And what about going shirtless?

I look forward to keeping up with all the mamas here!

nak

i have never though much about it










most of my own desire / need is what i feel God putting on me. also biblical also the sacanity of marriage and saving myself for DH.

I DO agree the kids need to dress appropitly

hummmmmm








I let the 2 year old run naked in the hose in our yard (no one can see our yard).

I will be intrested in what more experience moms have to say


----------



## imnottelling

I let my sons wear shorts, but then again my oldest is only 3








When he is about 10 or so, I think shorts will be fazed out; my husband doesn't wear shorts (except to sleep)...but at this young an age, I don't see a reason to impose that...


----------



## momma_unlimited

I've been thinking about dressing more modestly.

The thing is, I have a very strong desire to dress BEAUTIFULLY. The Bible talks about how Solomon in all his glory didn't wasn't arrayed as beautifully as the flowers... I think, my dress should point to the royalty of my heavenly father, the fact that I am of worth to Him and an ambassador to the world. I don't see how dressing in dull colors or clothes that strive to hide the form of the one who created me is very spiritual at all. I get very frustrated because I can't find beautiful dresses that are functional for a mom of two small boys with nursing access!

I liked this thread- I am thinking of going more middle eastern with tunic and pants. The other day dh saw some Indian girls with long braided hair and flowing silky tunics and he commented on how beautiful they looked. When I go to the store or out in public, I see so many women, modest and immodest, who just plain look... unattractive. Either too dolled up and self-conscious or too plain and, especially, I think women should wear colors that complement the coloring God blessed them with. What do you think? Aren't we examples of our Creator's unparalled artistry? Not that how we look should become a matter of obsessive thought, as in "vanity".

Honestly, I'm starting to think that modesty is more of an attitude- the opposite of vanity- in which you do not spend inordinate amounts of time considering what you look like. Also, as the opposite of vanity, it does not seek to show off, whether that be vaunting your curves or bare skin around, or make you feel like there is anything shameful about the human body. I feel like I should strive for modesty in my attitude, and externally for beauty and grace. With a heart that is in the right place and a vision for the beauty my Creator took such pains to imbue His creation with how can I go wrong?


----------



## imnottelling

You have a great attitude toward modesty, IMO...what I find for nursing is to forego one piece dresses (alternatively, you can add in side zippers) -- I dress in 2 piece outfits, a top and skirt..the top is usually button down and I wear a shell underneath so that I am completely covered when nursing (I open from the bottom, so baby covers up that area, the other side is still covered, and the shell covers the top).


----------



## momma_unlimited

Good idea- skirts and shirt layers.

Now I just need to find cozy layers to keep my legs warm this winter. We go outside a lot! And I don't like nylons.


----------



## imnottelling

Leggings?


----------



## Liquesce

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momma_unlimited* 
Good idea- skirts and shirt layers.

Now I just need to find cozy layers to keep my legs warm this winter. We go outside a lot! And I don't like nylons.

A good set of snug thermal underwear works great under a full length skirt. Nice boots, aside from being practical, hide anything of them that might show beneath the hemline.


----------



## heidirk

Momma Unlimited- I like your ideas, lets hear it for women who think!







:

I think it's interesting that your location is Amish country NY, bc I'm in amish country PA, and I think they're a good example for what you were saying. They make it a point to be so 'other' that you can't help but stare, I don't really think that embodies a modest attitude at all.

And I am cold in skirts for the winter, so it's jeans and long sweaters for me!
Mmmm. . .thick socks, tights, warm layers. . .I can hardly wait for fall!









I have to agree that all beautiful things magnify our Creator, so I guess we each have to find our own balance, YKWIM?


----------



## momma_unlimited

Quote:

They make it a point to be so 'other' that you can't help but stare, I don't really think that embodies a modest attitude at all.
Right! Now I am guessing that its become so cultural that they don't even think much of it... so they probably are modest for the most part. But, I think the original people who went out of their way to make a big point of being simple (rather an oxymoron) suffered from some "false modesty". To me, it's not "simple" to legislate a handful of colors; it may even be inconvenient. What if another color was on sale but you were stuck buying the "right" color? Simple just means... don't spend too much time worrying about it or trying to be "special"- just let it be a natural reflection of what you are comfortable in, what complements your coloring, and what conveys that you are an ambassador/daughter of a Creator who sought to make His female creation lovely & pure.

Not to downplay or insult people who believe that only certain colors are appropriate. Most cultures believe this to some degree (weddings attire, funeral attire are examples).

My mother, a very "modest" woman, spends at least 1.5 hours every morning getting ready. She's not stuck up, but grew up in poverty and believes she will be treated better if she has every hair in place. But, I still think its rather vain...


----------



## moonshoes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heidirk* 

I think it's interesting that your location is Amish country NY, bc I'm in amish country PA, and I think they're a good example for what you were saying. They make it a point to be so 'other' that you can't help but stare, I don't really think that embodies a modest attitude at all.


hmmm...sorry, I have to disagree here. Maybe it is everyone else that is so 'other' that they "have to" stare. I think it is really self-centered to think that the Amish sit around thinking about how to be "different" - seriously. And to claim they don't have a modest attitude -









And also it is important to realize that many women are dressing modestly for different reasons. Some follow religious conventions that may preclude them from wearing pants, and some feel personally convicted to dress in a certain way. So what if someone thinks I look frumpy? The person next to them might think I am immodest.









Nobody here covers, and I mean _nobody_, but I feel personally convicted to do so. Does that make me immodest because it draws so much attention? Should I not do it because I don't fit in? Let's just try not to judge one another.


----------



## momma_unlimited

Quote:

Does that make me immodest because it draws so much attention? Should I not do it because I don't fit in?
I think the difference is, if you are "flaunting" modesty or wearing "unconventional" clothing to make some point of your spirituality, then it would seem.. vain.

If you are dressing in a certain way because it is comfortable, inspiring, or beautiful to *you*, or because it is cultural and normal to you, and you are not obsessing over it, than it can totally be modest, even if it's weird to other people.

I really don't take issues with *followers*. They are often just trying to do the right thing and are happy not to have to decide what that is on their own, or else they are truly inspired to follow an example they believe is good. I take issue more with originators who try to legislate the expression of someone else's spirituality. Inspire me to be less self conscious, not to be very conscious of what I put on so that I feel like I am "bad" if I don't wear it!


----------



## User101

I don't know. I find the idea that the Amish flaunt their modesty to be somewhat absurd.

Those weird "modest" bathing suits, however, I totally think are modest to a fault.


----------



## momma_unlimited

And while I'm on my soapbox...

I even think that it is dangerous to go out and condemn people mentally for their skanky clothing. It would be far more "spiritual" to notice a woman in immodest clothing and pray for protection for her in her naivete or brazenness, than to put her down. Right? I wish my mother had taught me to do that, rather than to look down on women showing their cleavage.


----------



## momma_unlimited

Quote:

I don't know. I find the idea that the Amish flaunt their modesty to be somewhat absurd.
Just to clarify I was not thinking of the Amish when I mentioned flaunting modesty. I was thinking more of some women I know who do not have cultural reasons to dress differently, but do it to make a point and have a rather sour attitude towards women they consider immodest.


----------



## User101

Oh, I know. I think I was piecing together several posts in my mind and picturing flaunting Amish. I just couldn't see it.


----------



## bmcneal

I try to dress modestly. I don't really wear sleeveless, I only *like* wearing ankle/calf length skirts (I've been wearing pajama pants, but that's only because they have the drawstrings. For some reason even though I'm "showing" a little, my skirts are mostly too big now?) I've been trying to find dresses like the "teen princess dress" here but they don't have them in my size. I just like how modest they are, and how they aren't all "Here I am. Come have a look." I haven't seen anywhere to get them, and I don't have a sewing machine, so if any of you know where I could get one, please let me know.









I have been wanting to cover my head for some time now.


----------



## Liquesce

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie* 
Those weird "modest" bathing suits, however, I totally think are modest to a fault.









: I've heard the same said by calf-length skirt wearers about women in ankle-length skirts, non-hair-coverers about women who cover their hair, hair coverers about women whose hair covers don't cover ears or neck, and so on ... I'm a little wary of the whole "my modesty is ok, and yours is too much" thing.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bmcneal* 
I've been trying to find dresses like the "teen princess dress" here but they don't have them in my size.

Maybe not _exactly_ what you're looking for, but you might try something from here.


----------



## User101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Liquesce* 







: I've heard the same said by calf-length skirt wearers about women in ankle-length skirts, non-hair-coverers about women who cover their hair, hair coverers about women whose hair covers don't cover ears or neck, and so on ... I'm a little wary of the whole "my modesty is ok, and yours is too much" thing.

That was actually my point.







We all have our own opinions, but I don't think we can apply our own motivations and convictions to others.


----------



## Liquesce

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie* 
That was actually my point.







We all have our own opinions, but I don't think we can apply our own motivations and convictions to others.

I'm not above missing something in someone's tone, apparently ... bummer, 'cause I was looking forward to getting all soapbox-y.


----------



## User101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Liquesce* 
I'm not above missing something in someone's tone, apparently ... bummer, 'cause I was looking forward to getting all soapbox-y.
























Your pictures in your signature are absolutely beautiful, btw!


----------



## Liquesce

Oh, thank you.


----------



## Kidzaplenty

Thank you for that link. I love modest dresses. My biggest problem is, of course, nursing and wearing them. I am going to have to make my own, I guess (if I ever get my sewing machine fixed). Or if I can find any that are nursing dresses (I know they make them, but finding them and affording them are my problem).

Oh, well! For now, I will stick to my skirts.


----------



## User101

Mennonite cape dresses are great, because they're made for nursing. I'm actually wearing an older style Motherhood nursing dress today, and it reminds me of the cape-style dresses.

I generally wear tops and skirts when I am nursing.


----------



## damona

going back a few posts to the how to keep your legs warm in winter bit... i bought a couple pairs of pettipants at the renaissance faire last summer, one is cotton and one is silk. they work great in summer to keep your legs from getting chafed and in winter they help to keep you warm! they have an elastic waist and the ankles and are kind of blousy, not form fitting like leggings. of course, i have long legs, so i usually end up with the "ankles" just below my knees!

i also double up skirts when it's chilly. i have a bunch of those ankle length, crinkled cotton skirts, so i just put one under the other like petticoats.


----------



## heidirk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie* 
That was actually my point.







We all have our own opinions, but I don't think we can apply our own motivations and convictions to others.

I had a feeling this would come up, and rightly so!







I'm not judgeing the Amish. My dad grew up plain mennonite, and so did my Grandmother on my mom's side. The knew and worked with a lot of Amish families, so they are in a position to know and understand attitudes, etc.

It's funny because they judge each other on their standards of plain dress, with some Amish thinking the Mennonites are not modest, and some Mennonites thinking the Amish are affectatious in their modesty. My dad said that how plain you were was definately a point of pride among church members, and that they did look down on the English for their 'wild' ways.

Neither my father or my grandmother joined their churches, partially because of these attitudes. When my mother was in elementary school, the plain girls would tease my mom and her sisters because their skirts were too short, and said they could smell their crotches because of it.

So, yeah, there's some prideful flaunting going on there.

On a different topic- I found a promising site for nursing dresses, I think it's in my favorites, let me go see. . .

http://nursingmamas.com/e_commerce/c..._detail&p=6230

There it is!

And Moonshoes- No, it's not flaunting to follow your convictions, even when noone shares them. That's strength! I'm not going to do or not do certain things (like swear, for instance) just because I would be conspicuous otherwise, I just do not swear, period. It does make me stick out, but it doesn't mean I'm flaunting my nonswearingness!


----------



## tricia80

I am a conservative mennonite convert... I used to dress immodestly even though i thought it was quite modest at the time... I wear a full cape dress and a headcovering and yes i do get stares even though i live in mennonite country ( i used to live in the city and that was way worse).. I feel people can stare all they want.. I am letting my light shine.. by looking at me and talking with me they know i am a christian and I follow my bible and church accordingly. Some days it would be easier to just throw on a pair of pants and go but that is not what the Lord has led me to do and i personally am convicted that women are to dress different than men.. That is MY opinion.

At the same time I will NOT degrade another persons attire they so choose or at least attempt not to (yes i am human). I will actually pray for that person and hope that they are kept safe especially with all that is out in the world. Personally if you are flaunting ur figure or whatever u are looking for attention and definately in the wrong way. Again that is MY opinion. I don't force my opinion on anyone. I have lived on both sides of the fence and this stems from MY experiences.

Some amish and mennonite churches are just modern churches with the word amish and mennonite in them. And some are just culturally mennonite. There are tons of mennonites out this way with varying views. it is too hard to generalize them all because the beliefs maybe the same but the applications from the bible are different.

Ok i have no idea what i am writing anymore or if its even beneficial at this point.. but hey its typed up now..


----------



## heidirk

No! I understand what you're saying! I did try to specify that this was my family and area and experience. . . HTH


----------



## intorainbowz

Backing up a bit, I find that for formal wear, it is easiest to combine a shirt and skirt. When I was pregnant I found a lovely long sleve crepe blouse at maternity. Problem was that it had spagetti straps in the liner tank. (WHO can wear spagetti straps while pregnant and not have their bra show. I mean I needed the industrial strength bra.) I bought a coordinating blouse with cap sleves, which fit my definition of modesty and sewed it into the blouse. After the formal, I unsewed it, and had a cute top. I love mixing and matching things to make something immodest modest.

For me, modest does not include being frumpy or not calling attention to myself with my clothes. I'm LDS, and others have described our clothing requirements. I LOVE LOVE LOVE to be fashionable. I adore looking at fashing magazines and figuring out how to combine things to make them modest, and still fashionable.

Oh, and I'm in love with those tunics linked above.

I've really thought a lot about getting one of these style suits http://www.bodykini.com/ or http://www.splashgearusa.com/ I'm ok wearing a one piece and skirt, but my skin is so pale, I'm very limited by the sun. If I had one of those suits... I could play outside in the water all day. Plus... not having to shave every day I'm on vacay (what is that? I forgot) would be a HUGE plus.


----------



## bmcneal

I have a question about head coverings. What do those of you who wear them use? I purchased a head covering from our church, but DH would like for me to only wear it during liturgy or times of prayer, so I need something more day-to-day. I've looked at scarves, but I'm not sure how to wrap/wear them, so any advice or suggestions would be appreciated.

TIA!


----------



## imnottelling

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bmcneal* 
I have a question about head coverings. What do those of you who wear them use? I purchased a head covering from our church, but DH would like for me to only wear it during liturgy or times of prayer, so I need something more day-to-day. I've looked at scarves, but I'm not sure how to wrap/wear them, so any advice or suggestions would be appreciated.

TIA!

These are pretied bandannas which are pretty simple to wear -- they have elastic on the bottom, and tails from the side so you don't have to tie them.
http://www.covermyhair.com/index.php...c49d8347d48aed
http://coveryourhair.com/WomensPreTiedBandannas.html

Alternatively, here is a great guide to tie scarves:
http://www.tznius.com/cgi-bin/tying.pl

http://happyheadwraps.com/ looks cute, but I haven't tried them out myself.


----------



## moonshoes

speaking of coveringings...is there a tribe/thread specifically for head-covering mamas?


----------



## bmcneal

I don't know, but that would be nice if there was


----------



## User101

If you're talking about religious covering, you may want to check in Spirituality. If there's not a tribe, you could start one.


----------



## imnottelling

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bmcneal* 
I don't know, but that would be nice if there was









Feel free to start one


----------



## phathui5

Quote:

If I'm not going to let my future daughters wear shorts should I also remove them from my son's wardrobes? And what about going shirtless?
My boys do wear shorts in the summer. It wouldn't be practical for them to wear pants in the heat. In that same vein, dd wears lighter dresses in the summer so she's not baking either.

I do let my younger two go shirtless, but not the older two.


----------



## phathui5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie* 
Mennonite cape dresses are great, because they're made for nursing. I'm actually wearing an older style Motherhood nursing dress today, and it reminds me of the cape-style dresses.

I generally wear tops and skirts when I am nursing.

Last week we were at the house of a woman from our church (we go to a Mennonite church). Most people there wear store bought clothes, but she wears the cape dresses. I was so surprised when I saw her start nursing the baby, because I couldn't tell her dress had any openings.

Quote:

I have a question about head coverings. What do those of you who wear them use? I purchased a head covering from our church, but DH would like for me to only wear it during liturgy or times of prayer, so I need something more day-to-day. I've looked at scarves, but I'm not sure how to wrap/wear them, so any advice or suggestions would be appreciated.
I use a regular bandana all the time. I just wear it tied in the back, with my hair up in a ponytail or twist underneath.


----------



## simonsmama

I consider myself pretty modest. I usually wear jeans (or capris)and a nice shirt with sleeves that go to the elbow or longer. I like ankle length skirts, but I'm such a tomboy that I don't feel very comfortable in them. I do wear them to church and such. I personally feel its sad the way some women dress so immodestly, showing off almost everything. I fell like it's sort of against the feminist movement as it's like I'm objectifying my body (but you can't). I dunno, am I making any sense? It just seems weird to me. How can you wear a super low cut shirt and expect men NOT to stare? I mean, come on. We all know how men think


----------



## Momma Aimee

Quote:

I fell like it's sort of against the feminist movement as it's like I'm objectifying my body (but you can't)
ITA


----------



## rainbowmoon

I have been dressing modestly for a few years now (meaning I 99% of the time don't go in public with my arms/legs showing, though I will wear capris and short sleeved t's on occasion I try to keep covered as much as possible now days) I do wear sandals out and I wear tanks and stuff around the house. not sure how it happened but this is where I'm at! (I'm mostly identifying with agnostic pantheist beliefs these days, so no religious reasons) I just hate my skin showing in public or drawing attention to my body in anyway! though I have gone in a jacuzzi (I have a pretty modest swimsuit though and only at night!)

my kids are mostly little nudists in the summertime. (we are in AZ) I have no rules for them. it's just something I'm comfortable with for me. I have only talked about this to one person IRL who actually noticed and asked me!

I really would love some tips on flattering clothes that cover though (I hate frump!) I am into gauzy cotton but headed back east mid week until Jan or later. so am going to be needing some warm stuff!


----------



## gilamama

http://www.yanaeverywhere.com/

this is a great site for modest nursing clothing.


----------



## heidirk

I had a great idea for nursing clothes, since the 'pull-up-your-shirt' thing exposes WAAAYYYY too much boob for my comfort- not to mention belly, sides and back. And it's COLD!

So, I'm going to get a bella band and wear it over my jeans/whatever, and pull it all the way up to my bra. THat way, I'll be covered, and warm! It'll also help the whole 'I'm-tall-and-none-of-my-shirts-are-long-enough' thing. I think the whole effect will be flattering, like a longer camisole under all my shirts, but without extra layers or straps!







:

Whad'ya all think?


----------



## Moonprysm

I did that with an old tank top that didn't fit anymore. I cut the top part off and just used it like a belly band. But eventually I preferred to wear a nursing tank under whatever shirt as I felt my boobs were better covered with the combo.


----------



## heidirk

On most nursing clothes, my boobs are either A. too big to fit through the holes, or B. too low to hike up through the holes.

/Thank goodness I at least found nursing bras in my right size this time!


----------



## TzippityDoulah

hello! I'm a modest dresser here =) I cover my hair in public (not always at home b/c I think a head needs to breath! and my husband likes it out sometimes), I wear long skirts/dresses and no sleeveless or cleavage showing or tight shirts. I double layer on top if possible and my clothes are never tight or revealing in any way.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JessicaRenee* 
You could wear a longer skirt under the dresses if they're too short.


I do this!! people may think I'm crazy I don't know. but i have a couple of old dresses I just love but they are way too short so I match them with a coordinating solid colored skirt and wear it underneath for a layered look. I am very comfortable with this as it's very loose and also very easy to either wear in hot or cold weather. I can layer more tights and knee socks if it is cold. e or just sandals if it is warm.


----------



## Liquesce

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HennyPenny* 
I do this!! people may think I'm crazy I don't know. but i have a couple of old dresses I just love but they are way too short so I match them with a coordinating solid colored skirt and wear it underneath for a layered look.

I buy shorter dresses to wear as shirts.







I just hem them up to mid-thigh or above the knee if they fall below.


----------



## TzippityDoulah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phathui5* 
I was posting some links on another thread and wanted to share them here. These are Christian links:

http://www.modestclothes.com/simple/...-dressing.html

http://e-menno.org/headcvr.htm

http://www.associatedcontent.com/art...christian.html


I'm actually bummed we didn't meet in person when I lived in Maryland (AA county) I always saw your posts about church searching and what not and read them b/c I too was searching. I have no clue if you recognize my name or not lol... but anyhow I noticed your covering on you siggie the other day (I still lurk the Maryland tribe boards b/c I make it back often enough for special events and what not) and I was like "yippy! Im not alone!" haha and now I realize there really are lots of covering mamas on here. how nice! I really thought I was the only christian covering mama here!

by any chance the lady you were talked about who nursed her baby in the cape dress, does she have two little girls and a baby boy? someone not long ago from balti visited my old church in Goshen, Md and I have forgotten her name!! it's right there on the tip of my tongue! just curious if it's the same family. anyhow I know they were starting a home bible study but we moved before we were able to attend.... anyhow if it's not this person just ignore this part


----------



## TzippityDoulah

re: boys "dress codes"

my son has standards as well as my daughter. He can wear shorts but they have to be loose and below the knee. and not out on certain occasions out of respect - like church or what not. around the house is fine. and if it's REALLY hot going out is fine too. no tight t shirts and with weird symbols on them. and I prefer him to wear button down shirts b/c they are easy functional, hide stains really well! (plaid) and look a bit more modest in a lot of ways.


----------



## phathui5

Quote:

by any chance the lady you were talked about who nursed her baby in the cape dress, does she have two little girls and a baby boy?
Sounds like Patty?


----------



## Beeblebrox

I have been dressing more modestly. Wearing more skirts, tights, long sleeved or looser fitting shirts (no tank tops out) and covering my head. I'm pretty flexible with my head covering. I do allow hair to show, just as long as I have something over the top part. For me it's not about hiding my hair but a deliberate action I do that brings me close to God and gives me reminders throughout the day to talk with Him.

On that subject, my friend gave me a bag of bandannas of every color imaginable! I normally just tie it back underneath a ponytail, but I was wondering if there are websites that show different ways to wear and tie bandannas.


----------



## smeisnotapirate

There is a tribe for coverers, over in Spirituality.










Jewish convert here. I've been really drawn towards covering and modest dress. I think it's lovely and elegant, etc. I just can't get past giving up some of my favorite articles of clothing (I know, it's so silly







). What I've been doing is whenever I buy clothing now, I only buy modest clothing (3/4 sleeves, skirts below the knee, covered collar bone). Now, so much of my wardrobe is LOVELY modest stuff







that I find myself really enjoying dressing modestly.

For me, the hardest is the high necklines. I have a sensory thing with my neck, and I hate wearing t-shirts and other collared shirts unless they're fitted (like a turtleneck), so I find myself wearing v-necks with a modest tank underneath it. Not 100% kosher, but I just can't wear crew neck shirts. Come winter, though, I'm all over the turtlenecks!









Heidirk, how you feeling?? I been on the same threads as you recently! Let me know if you need food or anything when your LO comes.


----------



## heidirk

Hey thanks! When I read back over some of my threads, I realise how up-and-down I seem, but that's just the way it's been going. I feel fine, but I'd happily give birth any time at this point! What I'm really trying to do is just not worry about what I can't do anything about! I always have that moment of panic when something changes, but I've really been trying to focus on getting the house clean for the baby, and taking a back seat so God can take care of me!







It's hard to do.

For right now, our material needs are met. I have yet to hear back from Medicaid about our application. And DH slid his car off the road on Saturday, and it needs some major repairs. Again, all I can do is call medicaid and make sure I did the application properly, and wait. I can't drive the car more safely for DH, so there we are.









I will definately let you know if we hit a point where we need more help, thank you so much for offering!









I am glad the weather has cooled down. I had a huge problem staying modest during this pregnancy, I was so HOT all the time. Literally I felt like I would suffocate, so I tried to stay home so I could wear as little as possible. What's funny is, as my belly grew, DS started trying to pull my shirts down to cover it! I don;t have a huge around-the-house maternity wardrobe, so sometimes I just had to say, 'I'm sorry baby, I know mama's belly's sticking out, her shirt is just not going to stretch that far today.' I think it's cool that even my 2 yo son knows that certain parts of mamma should not be exposed!


----------



## averysmomma05

I try to dress modest and trying to get better at it. I am going to subby


----------



## TzippityDoulah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phathui5* 
Sounds like Patty?

yes PATTY! that is it... and rueben I think? (sp maybe?)

sorry I didn't see this reply sooner. they are such a nice couple.


----------



## herdingkittens

hi there. great thread. i have a question for all of you modest mothers.

i would like to only wear dresses for a variety of reasons:
1. dresses make me feel feminine
2. dresses make me look feminine
3. i am not good at matching.







i have a good supply of clothes, but many of them don't go together (skirts and tops).
4. i think i would look more "put together" in a dress
5. i'd always be ready for church at a moments notice!
6. i can throw one on ...little effort

the only problem is nursing! i am feeding two right now, and cannot seem to find any nice dresses to nurse in. the budget is small and i have zero time to sew at the moment. any ideas? does anyonew have a style of dress that they LOVE nursing in? know of any good online nursing clothing resale shops?

THANKS!!!

btw, my husband likes me to wear flattering styles (i.e. no jumpers!).


----------



## hollyvangogh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *herdingkittens* 

btw, my husband likes me to wear flattering styles (i.e. no jumpers!).

While I understand the sentiment (and wearing my jumper makes me feel a bit like a stereotype or something) my husband LOVES me jumper. He thinks it's cute/pretty.


----------



## Liquesce

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hollyvangogh* 
He thinks it's cute/pretty.

I think so too, but not having the potential to be a husband my comment probably doesn't count for much in this respect.


----------



## Kidzaplenty

I really like jumpers too!









However, I have to admit that they are not very flattering to the feminine body. If you are going to flatter the curves, you need a waiste line. Skirts and shirts are the only thing that I have found to accomplish this while nursing.

The way to do your wardrob for skirts is to just find a solid color, flattering, easy to nurse in top that will match multiple skirts.

But if anyone knows where to find flattering dresses that are easy to discreatly nurse in, I am interested.


----------



## Liquesce

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kidzaplenty* 
But if anyone knows where to find flattering dresses that are easy to discreatly nurse in, I am interested.

Hmm ... I have a jersey-knit mock wrap dress (this one ... one of the dresses I bought to shorten into a long top







) that, with a tank under it, works beautifully for nursing ... the crossover wrap front in the somewhat stretchy fabric is so easy to pull aside or even just out to let the baby's head rest behind it.

The specific dress may not be what most people are looking for length-wise, and they seem to be sold out of all but the higher plus sizes anyway, but just for the *type* that I think fits the definition.


----------



## herdingkittens

ack! I hope I have not offended anyone! Actually, I would love to live in jumpers, myself, but I have to compromise!







It's hard to find something that suits my age and style that isn't revealing or too short, etc.


----------



## ancoda

Hi








I consider myself pretty modest. I am another LDS mom. I wear loose knit pants and longer sleeved t-shirts and blouses. All of my skirts are at least mid-calf and most are ankle length.
I am hoping for a sewing machine for Christmases so I can learn to make some of my own clothes, because everything that is at all modest now seems to always be so expensive.
As far as my sons dressing modestly. They can wear shorts, but they need to be to the knees. They have to have sleeves on their shirts. They wear shirts when we are out in public, including to swim (though this is becoming a point of contention with my 6 year old.)


----------



## Kidzaplenty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *herdingkittens* 
ack! I hope I have not offended anyone! Actually, I would love to live in jumpers, myself, but I have to compromise!







It's hard to find something that suits my age and style that isn't revealing or too short, etc.

Not offended here!









I love jumpers. But I must admit that they can make me look more rounded rather that shapely. And since I am already a bit more round than I would like, I save the jumpers for when I am pg, or those "instant dress" moments when I jump out of bed only long enough to run Hubby to the bus before crawling back under the covers.


----------



## hollyvangogh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kidzaplenty* 
Not offended here!










Me either! I totally got your point. And if I wasn't pregnant DH might not like a jumper over other outfits as much as he does. I agree with the PP who said other dresses and skirt/shirt outfits that show you have a waist are more flattering.


----------



## Mimi

Oh I don't wear trousers! I did when I was pregnant, but now it's all skirts,
I prefer to dress "proper"..








(don't want to offend anyone, if you like to wear trousers that's your thing, i personally find them uncomfortable anyway







)


----------



## heidirk

Ohhh, see, I love wearing trousers, but for me it's more of a sensory thing. Sometimes in skirts, I feel too 'light' and it makes me anxious. Same reason I prefer sweaters, I think!

'course, in the winter I can wear tights under skirts, so that's better.

For coordinations sake, most of my bottom peices, be they skirts, or trousers, are solid/neutral colors, and most of my tops are prints/textured, so it's easier to pull together an outfit that way.


----------



## bmcneal

I have a bunch of skirts that are pretty thin. I don't *think* they look like summer ones (although I think they technically *are* spring/summer styles). Right now, money is kind of tight. I was wondering if leggings underneath them would work, or if it would look tacky (if you could see them? I don't know if you could or not.) or basically what you ladies' opinions are. DH said I can get some denim skirts come end of November/beginning of December, so if you think it would work but not really well, that would be alright too.


----------



## ldsmom06

I think I might have posted before but I don't remember. I am another LDS mom and I dress modestly and actually prefer to wear long skirts instead of pants but cannot find any long skirts and dresses anywhere and all mine are too small since I am 65lbs heavier since having my lo's.

Does anyone know where I can get some? I really would like a couple long jean skirts and a few plain colored ones.

I seem to feel like a better wife and mother while dressing in long skirts because it makes me feel more femime(I can't remember how to spell it). If that makes any sense.

TIA!


----------



## ancoda

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ldsmom06* 

Does anyone know where I can get some? I really would like a couple long jean skirts and a few plain colored ones.

I seem to feel like a better wife and mother while dressing in long skirts because it makes me feel more femime(I can't remember how to spell it). If that makes any sense.

TIA!

There are several cute long denim ones on this site

soft cotton ones here.
Love most all the clothes here at hannah lise


----------



## Liquesce

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ldsmom06* 
Does anyone know where I can get some? I really would like a couple long jean skirts and a few plain colored ones.

Hi.







I don't know your budget ... most places I know online are a little higher priced than I'd like myself, but I'll share anyway.

Devora Fashions
Ringger Clothing
Style J Ebay Store -- really good for a wide size range of denim skirts
Modest World
al-Mujalbaba -- just basic, solid color, low-maintenance, stretchy-waisted skirts
Artizara
Shukr -- this is usually where I go first ... not cheap, but well made, generally all natural fibers, and with few exceptions generally on the more simple side. They should be updating their stock for fall soon though.


----------



## holyhelianthus

I have been dieing for long denim skirts too!

subbing


----------



## heidirk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bmcneal* 
I have a bunch of skirts that are pretty thin. I don't *think* they look like summer ones (although I think they technically *are* spring/summer styles). Right now, money is kind of tight. I was wondering if leggings underneath them would work, or if it would look tacky (if you could see them? I don't know if you could or not.) or basically what you ladies' opinions are. DH said I can get some denim skirts come end of November/beginning of December, so if you think it would work but not really well, that would be alright too.

I don't think leggings would look strange at all. from a style point of veiw, leggins are comeing back anyway!


----------



## smeisnotapirate

Liquesce, the Artizara site is GORGEOUS! I just love the section of formal wear.







Wow.

As always Shukr has great skirts, and cheaper than I thought!


----------



## darling_deedee

I'm not a mom (yet) but I'm a modest dresser - head covering gal, too.
There's something very feminine to me about dressing modestly.
I won't lie, I love (modest) blue jeans. I turned some of 'em into skirts, though.
I'm a garden variety Presbyterian and the only gal in my congregation who covers which is hard sometimes... I get a lot of ugly looks and comments from people when they realise it isn't a fashion statement! Oh well. It has nothing to do with them. Its something I feel convicted about.










At any rate. I'm excited to find a group online of other modest gals. Do any of you cover your head?

-Deedee


----------



## smeisnotapirate

Hey, Deedee!









Lots of us headcover as well. There's a thread in Spirituality (don't know if you have access to that forum yet) where we talk specifically about that.

What kind of headcovering do you wear?


----------



## darling_deedee

Hey there!

I'll have a look and see if I can enter the Spirituality Thread.

My head covering is similar to this one:
http://www.tznius.com/cgi-bin/bun.pl

I'm so excited to meet other ladies who cover.









-Deedee


----------



## joiedevivre184

*waves* i'm a modest dressing not-yet-mama. I'm not yet skirts only, but i never wear shorts or tank tops or anything very revealing. I'm having the hardest time finding long skirts, especially jean or corduroy. I've even looked in thrift/second hand shops! It's very frustrating! I'm also starting headcovering. I have a friend that is making me some after the holidays. (i really love the headcoverings on www.garlandsofgrace.com)


----------



## Effervescence

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie* 
Mennonite cape dresses are great, because they're made for nursing. I'm actually wearing an older style Motherhood nursing dress today, and it reminds me of the cape-style dresses.

I generally wear tops and skirts when I am nursing.

Is there a link to a picture?


----------



## Faliciagayle

Wanted to post a link to a modest workout clothing site: http://skirtsports.com/shop/new.cfm

probably not modest enough for some, but I have a hard time finding modest workout gear and the Tough Girl outfit from this site is just perfect for me at this moment in time.

I just wish I could afford it.









eta: not all of their stuff is modest, so be aware


----------



## brittneyscott

Wow... lots of great links here. I'm starting to re-assess the wardrobe here. I've been known to wear things I definitely shouldn't but lately I'm not wanting to dress that way anymore. I can't take the plunge into some of the very modest clothes though. I'm just not sure I'd be comfortable in some of them although I'm no longer comfortable in my current wardrobe. Finding modest clothes (something not advertising my figure IMO) isn't easy either as I'm very full figured. I'm fairly small in size too but with a huge bottom and extra large top. I look like Barbie for lack of a better description and often get called "Dolly" as in Dolly Parton.

I'm wanting to find some simple clothing in pretty colors and prints to start wearing. Just going to have to look around I guess to find something that will fit me and not be a budget breaker.


----------



## Faliciagayle

I'm back in my home state of CA for the holiday, and seeing some friends for the first time in 6 months. I started the modest dressing journey before graduation in May but I guess some friends didn't pay too much attention or it was too obvious. It was strange to be "noticed" by people I'm close too but haven't witnessed the progression. I got some comments on my headbands and necklines. It's not enough to change anything but I wasn't expecting it. I don't live in an area where anyone really covers, nor is it the norm with my friends from home.

On a side note, I was shopping for boots and I ran into a gaggle of Frum (Orthodox Jewish) girls looking for boots at the same time. We instantly recognized each other and smiled














: I did feel kinda sheepish because it was the ONE DAY I wasn't wearing any kind of headband or scarf..


----------



## Heather :D

I am a modest dressing woman. I only wear skirts because when wearing pants/shorts, it highlights and encourages people to look at my rear. I think I read that there was a study done that showed that people, all people, not just men, automatically look at the rear end of a woman who is wearing pants. Not so with men wearing pants. I am not interested in either drawing attention to myself nor aiding someone in committing sin. I do believe that when one looks upon the body of another in any way other than pure, we are taking a step toward sinning against that person.


----------



## holyhelianthus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joiedevivre184* 
(i really love the headcoverings on www.garlandsofgrace.com)









those are GORGEOUS!!!!

I am thinking of headcovering but not really for religious reasons. I am and have always been suuuuuper sensitive about my hair. I only let DH touch it (haven't had my hair professionally cut or styled in over 10 years) and honestly for me that is more intimate then.... erm... other things.







When I go out in public I stress about my hair. I'm sure this is from years of friends and family making fun of it and saying not so nice things about my crazy curly hair (which I am going to dread as that is what it naturally wants to do). So I have been thinking if I cover maybe I will be able to think of other things. Does that make any sense? DH likes the idea as his brushing and braiding my hair has become something very personal to us.

Anywho that brings me to modesty in general- at first when I returned to Mormonism it was something I *had* to do and I didn't like it but now I am even finding myself wanting to cover more than the bare minimum of the standards. My body has just become something sacred to me and in that I find myself feeling much different things than I expected.


----------



## Kidzaplenty

OK, for all you covering ladies, how do you possibly keep it on?

I have thick coarse hair. And I have a hard time keeping anything on it unless I clip it really tight. I can wear a metal clamp but that is about it. I do have one head band that I have found that will stay mostly in, but it has elastic at the back and makes my hair itch and hurt where it touches the back of my neck. And bobby pins never really stay where they are put for me.

So, perhaps I am just doing it all wrong. Or perhaps these beautiful head coverings are made special. I just look at the pictures in the link above and know that if I wore something like that, it would stay on my head maybe five minutes before it slipped right off the back.

What's the trick?


----------



## smeisnotapirate

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kidzaplenty* 
OK, for all you covering ladies, how do you possibly keep it on?

I have thick coarse hair. And I have a hard time keeping anything on it unless I clip it really tight. I can wear a metal clamp but that is about it. I do have one head band that I have found that will stay mostly in, but it has elastic at the back and makes my hair itch and hurt where it touches the back of my neck. And bobby pins never really stay where they are put for me.

So, perhaps I am just doing it all wrong. Or perhaps these beautiful head coverings are made special. I just look at the pictures in the link above and know that if I wore something like that, it would stay on my head maybe five minutes before it slipped right off the back.

What's the trick?

Check out the Covered Girls thread. We've discussed the joys of slipping headcovers at length.


----------



## Kidzaplenty

Thank you!


----------



## theretohere

http://www.shukronline.com/
I wanted to let everyone know that Shukr is having a sale! I just got a wrap dress top (I'll wear it as a dress) and a really cute denim skirt, as well as a scarf.



































from me.


----------



## heidirk

Oh! Those pants and skirts!!!









How do their sizes run? I'm a 16/18 so I'd be an XL or what?


----------



## Kidzaplenty

I LOVE that full lenghth coat that link has. I just wish I had it at this moment. It is so cold here!


----------



## Liquesce

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heidirk* 
Oh! Those pants and skirts!!!









How do their sizes run? I'm a 16/18 so I'd be an XL or what?

Their size chart goes by measurements. If you're closer to the lower measurement range in a given size, I'd go a size down -- I do myself and have never had problems. Size large and up are reeeaaaally long ... at 5'6" I always need to give things a good hem, and I like things down over my ankle so it's not like I'm wanting things to be high off the ground ... just not dragging in the mud.


----------



## heidirk

well, I'm 5'10" with long legs, so those sizes seem right on for me!

Everything that's ready made and supposed to be ankle length ends up 'tea length' on me!


----------



## smeisnotapirate

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heidirk* 
well, I'm 5'10" with long legs, so those sizes seem right on for me!

Everything that's ready made and supposed to be ankle length ends up 'tea length' on me!









Maybe we can take the extra 6 inches off even the "short" length pants for me and stick it on yours!









I'm going to try to beg DH to let me buy some skirts off Shukr before the Eid sale ends.


----------



## ohmeeohmy

Oh yay! a whole "tribe" of modest dressing mommas! Now I don't feel like a freak







. I'm new here, and my name is Jeni. It's nice to meet you all. Forgive me for not having read the whole thread. . .it's long! Anyhow, I dress modestly for spiritual reasons, but also because that's how I'm comfortable. I've been considering head covering, too. . .but I haven't decided gotten that far yet. Anyhow - hi!


----------



## mama_nomad

hello, Mamas. I am just recently feeling a pull to dress more modestly now that i have had my third child....i am not religious but after my amazing homebirth it has brought my husband and i's marriage to a whole new level, and i feel like i would like to keep my body a bit more "of a secret", for his eyes only.

i bookmarked that head covering site right away! what i am interested in is making myself some bloomer/pantlettes to wear under skirts. i have not gone through this whole thread (not enough time!) but could anyone point me toward links to bloomer patterns or sources?

thank you!


----------



## smeisnotapirate

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama_nomad* 
hello, Mamas. I am just recently feeling a pull to dress more modestly now that i have had my third child....i am not religious but after my amazing homebirth it has brought my husband and i's marriage to a whole new level, and i feel like i would like to keep my body a bit more "of a secret", for his eyes only.

i bookmarked that head covering site right away! what i am interested in is making myself some bloomer/pantlettes to wear under skirts. i have not gone through this whole thread (not enough time!) but could anyone point me toward links to bloomer patterns or sources?

thank you!

I never thought of bloomers, actually! I've been buying up those capri-length leggings that EVERYONE seems to be wearing, and layering them underneath skirts. You can get them at Kohl's for $5 (if you have a Kohl's near you).


----------



## phathui5

You can get bloomers at www.theplaydress.com I get dd's dresses from her.


----------



## rivkah

I have read through about a fourth of these posts and I'd like to introduce myself and share a few of my thoughts.

I was raised in a very religious community (Jewish) and at some point, I rejected it. I went through a phase particularly, of rejecting the strict standards of "modesty," which I felt, and still feel get mixed up with demonizing the body, and with sexism. About 4 years after I got married, I like to went through a stage wore tight jeans and tight, tight tops, and bikinis at the pool, etc.. I assure you, I got a lot more attention that way (not from dh who did not like it), and it can be sort of addictive.

However, I have since come to appreciate the idea of modesty. I don't feel that bodies are evil, or that sexual impulses are bad. In fact, we all want to be looked at as a sexual object at times--it just needs to be from the appropriate person in the appropriate situation.

I have really started dressing much more like the women in the community in in which I was raised, minus some of the aspects I find silly. For example, I live in Texas--it is regularly in the 100s for weeks at a time. I do not feel compelled to wear black stockings under sandals in the summer. I think I can be perfectly modest and I don't think I am causing any strange men to go into paroxysms of lust at the sight of my toes. I also wear pants suits at work frequently. I am a professional, and it is appropriate. I wear very loose pants that do not emphasize my curves, and I never show chest (not big enough to have cleavage). But generally, I just cover myself--not because I feel bad about my body, but because I don't like to attract attention to myself in an inappropriate way.

My dd is 11, and I find that I am just trying to get her to understand appropriateness. She is totally "fine" with not wearing short skirts or tight jeans so far. She loves the long, long skirts. It of course helps that she has many Orthodox Jewish girlfriends, and went to an Orthodox school for a long time, though we have since moved.

I have come to believe that it is all about what is appropriate for a given setting, and not wanting attract inappropriate attention from the wrong parties. Ultimately, it is about self-respect, and feeling confident enough in yourself to not have to feel that you need to dress provocatively in order to feel good about yourself. If you are married, I think it is also about respecting your spouse.

I have a question for head-coverers. I mentioned that I am a professional--I work full-time. I do not cover my head at work. Most Orthodox women often wear wigs at work or "out." I hate wigs! They are uncomfortable, expensive, and hard-to-care-for, IMO. I am fine with a tichel (scarf) or hat in other settings, but it just doesn't look right with a business suit. I am also not in an area with many Orthodox women or Muslims, so it is very, very rare to see women with covered heads. If I wore a tichel at work, I'd just attract a lot of unwanted attention. Any ideas?


----------



## smeisnotapirate

Hey, rivkah!









Have you tried to find hats? Some suits look lovely with hats. Maybe you can also wear a snood, depending on the outfit.

Sadly, I've found that the only headcovering that looks truly "professional" is a hijab.


----------



## rivkah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smeisnotapirate* 
Hey, rivkah!









Have you tried to find hats? Some suits look lovely with hats. Maybe you can also wear a snood, depending on the outfit.

Sadly, I've found that the only headcovering that looks truly "professional" is a hijab.










I think you are right! For some reason, I'd feel fine wearing a hijab. Maybe because it is so _different_, people wouldn't comment, and everyone knows that many Muslim women wear hijab. However, If you wear a snood or a hat to an office in Texas, you just look weird. I guess I could say, "I'm Jewish," but that would puzzle people too, because most of the Jewish people in this area are not very religious and very few dress "frum."

Maybe I will try to see what I can do with a hat. Honestly, I don't know that I am all that committed. I am pretty much happy if I cover my head while praying.

Here is a site with a decent selection of long skirts in the $30-40 range:

http://belowtheknee.com/


----------



## imnottelling

Alternatively, there are things called 'falls' which are half wig, have nothing, and you cover with a headband, scarf, or hat the 'nothing' part. Some people say they are much lighter (I don't have one) and you can get for much cheaper than a full wig. I don't find wigs hard to care for, I wash, let air dry, and then blow dry when it's almost dry to get it smoother and into a "style".


----------



## heidirk

*rivka*- It would depend on how long your hair is, but you could pin it up, in a twist, or something similar. Women used to wear their hair up all the time, and it does conceal most of your hair, it's length especially. Then you could look very professional, and not too 'out-there' and still keep your hair as something very special. You could even cover it with a scarf or cloth headband, and havea bit more coverage. You can even arrange it to cover your ears.


----------



## chely7425

Hi everyone!! I have been moving back towards dressing more modestly lately. I was raised in an orthodox jewish home, so grew up dressing very modestly. Now I wear jeans or skirts that go past the knee. I do wear short sleeve shirts but rarely do I wear tank tops outside the house without something over it. I was wondering if there were any online places you ladies recommended to buy cute modest clothing? Everything I can find around where we live is like... grandma clothes and I am only 23!! I want to be modest and covered but not look like I am wearing a bag, does that make sense?


----------



## ancoda

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama_nomad* 
i bookmarked that head covering site right away! what i am interested in is making myself some bloomer/pantlettes to wear under skirts. i have not gone through this whole thread (not enough time!) but could anyone point me toward links to bloomer patterns or sources?

thank you!

Just found these bloomers while looking for some other stuff. http://www.myculottes.com/bloomers.html


----------



## ancoda

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chely7425* 
Hi everyone!! I have been moving back towards dressing more modestly lately. I was raised in an orthodox jewish home, so grew up dressing very modestly. Now I wear jeans or skirts that go past the knee. I do wear short sleeve shirts but rarely do I wear tank tops outside the house without something over it. I was wondering if there were any online places you ladies recommended to buy cute modest clothing? Everything I can find around where we live is like... grandma clothes and I am only 23!! I want to be modest and covered but not look like I am wearing a bag, does that make sense?

Welcome Rachel. I find this site a good place to start in a quest for modest clothes. It has several degrees of modest clothes, many that are still cute while covering.


----------



## chely7425

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ancoda* 
Welcome Rachel. I find this site a good place to start in a quest for modest clothes. It has several degrees of modest clothes, many that are still cute while covering.

Cool!! Thank you very much for posting that site







Hopefully I will be able to buy a couple tops after the new year!


----------



## rivkah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *imnottelling* 
Alternatively, there are things called 'falls' which are half wig, have nothing, and you cover with a headband, scarf, or hat the 'nothing' part. Some people say they are much lighter (I don't have one) and you can get for much cheaper than a full wig. I don't find wigs hard to care for, I wash, let air dry, and then blow dry when it's almost dry to get it smoother and into a "style".

Yeah--I may try the fall. IMO, I think they look a lot more natural than most wigs.


----------



## rivkah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heidirk* 
*rivka*- It would depend on how long your hair is, but you could pin it up, in a twist, or something similar. Women used to wear their hair up all the time, and it does conceal most of your hair, it's length especially. Then you could look very professional, and not too 'out-there' and still keep your hair as something very special. You could even cover it with a scarf or cloth headband, and havea bit more coverage. You can even arrange it to cover your ears.

It isn't really a modesty thing with me, it is a religious thing. Jewish people (Orthodox) believe that married women should cover their hair. Part of it is modesty, but it is sort of a complicated religious issue that goes further than that. I am pretty wishy-washy on the whole matter, as you can tell, so please do NOT take me as a representative of the religious Jewish community. I do not represent the majority at all! I just wondered if anyone had suggestion for head covering, since many women, for a variety of reasons, wear head coverings.


----------



## Faliciagayle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smeisnotapirate* 
...I've found that the only headcovering that looks truly "professional" is a hijab.









This amuses me







I was playing with my tichels the other day, experimenting with ties and such, because I also feel like they don't look particularly elegant, and I put one on like hijab, it was an epiphany. Like, YES, this is how I want to look. I posted way, way upthread about liking the salwar kameez style of dress best for modesty and femininity, but I would feel sooooooooooo out of place wearing that, and/or hijab.

But I do admire the looks. I also find (I hope I'm not offending anyone) that modest Muslim women are much more fashionable than other religious types of modest dressers.... IMHO.


----------



## Kidzaplenty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Faliciagayle* 
I posted way, way upthread about liking the salwar kameez style of dress best for modesty and femininity, but I would feel sooooooooooo out of place wearing that, and/or hijab.

I LOVE that style, I just do not think I could pull it off. I am too round.


----------



## Liquesce

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Faliciagayle* 
TBut I do admire the looks. I also find (I hope I'm not offending anyone) that modest Muslim women are much more fashionable than other religious types of modest dressers.... IMHO.









I am forever insulted that you dare refer to my people as fashionable.


















The funny thing to me about salwar kameez being considered feminine is that, style-wise, it's natively gender neutral. Regardless, I can't pull that look off either, myself ... and even if I could in terms of body shape, it would just feel a bit much like cultural appropriation for me too ... it's too distinct. *But* a nice slightly fitted duster jacket over trousers or jeans gives the same basic effect while still letting the wearer blend in in the West.


----------



## Summertime Mommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Liquesce* 
The funny thing to me about salwar kameez being considered feminine is that, style-wise, it's natively gender neutral. Regardless, I can't pull that look off either, myself ... and even if I could in terms of body shape, it would just feel a bit much like cultural appropriation for me too ... it's too distinct. *But* a nice slightly fitted duster jacket over trousers or jeans gives the same basic effect while still letting the wearer blend in in the West.

i agree. my mom bought me one for christmas. (she is christian, i am muslim) but i won't wear it outside the house, other than to walk the dog and such, because i would feel like i was taking away from someone else's culture.

of course i kind of feel the same way about abayas, but i am trying to get over that.


----------



## tikva18

Hi, thought I'd join in here - if you all don't mind. I endeavor to dress modestly - including keeping my hair covered.


----------



## sarahsmiles

I am just beginning to explore covering, and will likely only do it for Mass, since I work in a "professional" environment and the motivation I have is really respect for the Eucharist, anyway.

But ... I have a huge head and thin fine hair that I'm growing out from a pixie cut, and have really run into problems trying to cover. I discovered a headband/scarf/thing called Buff http://www.buffwear.co.uk/ that is clearly marketed at the outdoorsy crowd, but is working pretty well for me to do a do-rag style.

I don't think they'd work for heavy or longer hair, which is probably what most of you have. Everything else I've tried gives me a headache, but even these tend to slip because my hair is so fine. I have bought a few, but I still feel conspicuous and uncomfortable, even though they don't scream "covering" in any way. I'm just wondering if anyone else has used these, and if I'm missing something in how I wear them, or if the problem lies with me ...


----------



## tikva18

I am prone to migraines which I sometimes get from covering my hair - I've found that pre-tied tichels are super light weight and don't cause headaches. THey aren't what I typically wear, but are great for those times (I usually wear snoods or a sheitl (wig)).
I did a quick google search and this was my first hit.
http://alizasboutique.com/prbaga7.html


----------



## miriam_bat_avraham

Replying to the beginning of the post (who knows what's happened in 11 pages!), I dress modestly in partial accordance with the Torah. I wear shirts that at least mostly cover my collarbone with no cleavage showing (and I'm a 38F-G, so I have a whole LOT of cleavage to cover!) and my skirts all cover my knees, and often are ankle-length. I cover my hair based on where I'll be and who I'll be with; I haven't yet converted to Judaism or discussed it with my parents/brothers so I'm avoiding covering my hair when going to visit them.


----------



## ThreeJane

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarahsmiles* 
I am just beginning to explore covering, and will likely only do it for Mass, since I work in a "professional" environment and the motivation I have is really respect for the Eucharist, anyway.

But ... I have a huge head and thin fine hair that I'm growing out from a pixie cut, and have really run into problems trying to cover. I discovered a headband/scarf/thing called Buff http://www.buffwear.co.uk/ that is clearly marketed at the outdoorsy crowd, but is working pretty well for me to do a do-rag style.

I don't think they'd work for heavy or longer hair, which is probably what most of you have. Everything else I've tried gives me a headache, but even these tend to slip because my hair is so fine. I have bought a few, but I still feel conspicuous and uncomfortable, even though they don't scream "covering" in any way. I'm just wondering if anyone else has used these, and if I'm missing something in how I wear them, or if the problem lies with me ...

They have cowls (convertible to thick headband) here:

http://garlandsofgrace.com/cawl.html

They also have snoods and such.


----------



## kangamitroo

i don't sew, and i'm wondering if one of you might have a good suggestion for modest clothes for Barbie dolls? my dd got some at a yard sale, and their clothes are so immodestly tight she cannot get them on and off. the alternate clothes i saw in the store were, well, unacceptable options. i don't require complete coverage or anything, a nice knee lenght skirt would even be an improvement.

perhaps one of you has some older, more modestly-styled barbie clothes that you would want to get rid of for, say, the cost of shipping?

i do not formally observe modest dress but it is something i have been thinking about a distracting amount of late...hence my dropping in here.

thanks for any tips!


----------



## RainRaven

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kangamitroo* 
i don't sew, and i'm wondering if one of you might have a good suggestion for modest clothes for Barbie dolls? my dd got some at a yard sale, and their clothes are so immodestly tight she cannot get them on and off. the alternate clothes i saw in the store were, well, unacceptable options. i don't require complete coverage or anything, a nice knee lenght skirt would even be an improvement.

perhaps one of you has some older, more modestly-styled barbie clothes that you would want to get rid of for, say, the cost of shipping?

i do not formally observe modest dress but it is something i have been thinking about a distracting amount of late...hence my dropping in here.

thanks for any tips!

http://bonekasalma.com/
They apparently make clothes for this doll.

here is a link http://bonekasalma.com/?cat=6

also here http://www.dollclothessuperstore.com...ldresses1.html


----------



## Kidzaplenty

Those are really great dresses. I especially like the Barbie with the hajib (sp?).


----------



## meowee

BUMP!









I don't remember who it was, but I wanted to give an extremely grateful THANK YOU to whichever mama recommended shukr... their clothes are stylish, very well constructed, made of excellent fabrics, and fit my tall frame. I am just thrilled with the order I placed and immediately placed a second order as soon as I wore the first order for a few days. My husband is going to be shocked when he sees the CC statement (I am usually ultra frugal) but this is the first time in my life I have found modest clothes I am comfortable in. I have a lot of fabric sensitivities so I was going nuts trying to find the right clothes and am so happy to finally have clothes I don't dread wearing!!

I love shukr



































: and recommend it to anyone looking for pretty, modest clothes.


----------



## meowee

Did anyone notice Pelosi's tunic at the speech last night? It had a mandarin collar, loose sleeves, deep pleats and detailing on the front. I wonder who designed it??

http://i2.cdn.turner.com/cnn/2009/PO...ma.03.pool.jpg

http://www.whitehouse.gov/blog/09/02...dress-Excerpt/

Around 15:00 you can see it.


----------



## Bellapink

I'm a Christian who has been feeling led to dress more modestly. With 2 daughters I am trying to be an example to them as well. I also enjoy wearing skirts more than pants, though at home I wear capri sweats or a simple cotton skirt.


----------



## Montana Mom

Hi there. We were dresses only for several years and I have recently been thinking about getting back on the wagon, so to speak. =)


----------



## MariposaMami

I am a traditional Catholic Mama and have always covered my head at Mass. For the past 8 years, I've pretty much only worn skirts below the knees, and haven't gone out in public with sleevless shirts. For some time now, I've felt an ardent desire to cover my head, not just at Mass, but elswhere as well. I see the Blessed Mother, and can't help to feel how beautiful she is and always has her head covered. I am starting to wonder why we aren't called to cover our head not just at Mass, but always, if we are always in the presence of God? Anyway, I love these styles in particular: http://www.tznius.com/cgi-bin/tying.pl

I also have a hard time finding nice modest clothing that doesn't make me look like an old bag lady. I'm 28 and would like to look modest, fresh and vibrant for my husband and when out representing with the family







I've read Colleen Hammond's book, "Dressing with Dignity", and it has helped me, but I still feel like I need a modest clothing fashion rescue/makeover! I'm thinking maybe the Bohemian style might work for me... Hmm....


----------



## mermaid_knitter

I use to dress to show off my err assets kwim. But when I was in the middle of my military service I 'found' God and spirituality with a pretty strictly modest church. The women dont wear make-up, jewelry, pants, skirts above the knee, sleeveless, or low cut nor do they cut their hair. I loved it for a while and noticed that when I was dressed modest strangers tended to respect me more, co workers even corrected their behavior and language around me without my request. I struggled with the religion for a while and 'relapsed'. During that time I met my husband and his mother who was attending the same kind of church I use to go to and I took this as a sign. It has taken me 3 years to get back to church but I have been compelled to dress modestly and stop cutting my hair off. I dont know if I will give up jewelry or tattoos or piercings (ones you cant see unless your my husband).

I feel that there is a freedom in modesty and I would like to carry it as far as head coverings and I have started wearing my hair up and contained in public. I am not bragging but my hair is beautiful and by far my best feature and it causes people and men to stare and have lustful thoughts. I also like the thought that only my husband gets to see my hair down or me dressed un-modestly and that its something that I save for him only. I hope that I can show him the goodness of it but for now he thinks I am strange (in a loving way). He does like it when I dress sexy but I think that I can be sexy-sophisticated and still be modest for him.

I talked to a lady in church and we are going to get a skirt sewing party together soon. The best thing about skirts is that they are easily adjusted in length and width and they can be used throughout your life and last longer than pants, they are also easy to make at home and not look homemade (if anyone cares about that I have to wear business attire for work so it makes a difference).

There is the issue with heat and extreme cold and thigh rubbing but there is that chafing cream out there and it works great, also Sears and JC Penny's sells modern bloomers and short like slips that come in cotton, or make a flannel pair; you can make petticoats for the winter under corduroy, jean and twill skirts - pair that with boots (UGGS are great in Alaska) and or leg warmers and your set for winter. Summer time is a big issue with heat. I lived in Arizona for a while and that's a challenge but make a pair of cotton bloomers, under shorts, wear boxers, bike shorts or coulots and that is solved along with knee length hems.

As for altering tops for modesty invest in some lace and make dickies or little inserts for low necklines. Look for pretty camisoles sold at bigger department stores and stock up during sales. I always layer even if its with an A-shirt (aka 'wife-beater' tank top) from the men's department, this gives me a sense of more modesty and I know that my mid-drift wont be exposed.

Hit the thrift stores, there are always skirts there and you can buy a pair of jeans to convert into a skirt but be warned its not as simple as cutting the legs apart and sewing them together so look for a tutorial on-line.

Maybe I will make a tutorial out of the skirt sewing day and post my results for everyone to see.

this is awesome I thought that only Judeo-Christian and Muslim dressed modestly I am glad that other women do to and that they realized the respect and dignity we receive in return. In some ways this is the anti-feminist feminine movement. I feel that the exposed way that women dress, according to popular fashion, is a form of feminine oppression. We are consistently told we are not beautiful enough and exposed to body competition and desensitized to the degradation. Men don't respect women that dress in-modestly and neither do other women. I feel that women can dress how they want to but they also nee to know that they will be treated the way they dress, even if they don't realize it.

I spent 4 years in the military working with men and half that time was spent modest. I learned valuable lessons. When I dressed like a hoochie men were rude to me and spoke in degrading sexual ways to me. When I dressed modestly they opened doors for me, offered seats, told each other to watch their language and corrected their discussions about me (I overheard a conversation about the women in my work space. The men were being disgusting in their conversation and when the subject turned to me they couldn't say anything gross, they were actually 'impressed' with my modesty. It was a good feeling and I was glad that even in privet the guys respected me. I was far more comfortable working around them after that)

Is there anyone out there who has had experiences like this?


----------



## Magelet

Hey, I was wondering if anyone had any advice for making an existing wardrobe more modest, with practically no money. (I could maybe buy 1 or 2 thrift store items not much more, or enough fabric for 1 clothing item, or scarves and stuff, maybe. super tight budget)

My wardrobe consists of many pairs of too large jeans, 2 or 3 pairs of fitting jeans, a couple pairs of slightly too large jeans (all the jeans are sort of low rise, but not super low rise. They sit on my hips, not my waist. They fit me better. Waist jeans never fit me right.) T-shirts, some of which are short enough than in combination with the falling down pants, they show my midrift, others are long, covering part of my butt. A couple button down shirts (from a stint as an intern in a business casual workplace), and about 4 long flowey skirts.

I feel best in the long flowy skirts with a shirt that isnt' too tight, but I volunteer in a kitchen and must wear pants there. I also don't have the money for more skirts, and since they must be handwashed (2 of them must be dry cleaned), 4 isn't cutting it. I hate the look of long jean skirts, so turning the jeans into skirts isn't an option I'd wear. (I think jeans are good workhorse pants, but terribly ugly material). Any ideas for making my wardrobe more modest? A good pattern that uses only a little fabric for a slightly full skirt to wear over jeans (knee length maybe?)? Ideas for the shirts? I just feel SO naked in jeans and a t-shirt now. covering my head helps, but not enough. tia


----------



## smeisnotapirate

Jeans are made into long skirts REALLY easily. Hear me out before you say "eeeew", because there are lots of pretty, feminine ways to wear denim.








Here is a tutorial with pictures. If you don't like how they look just plain denim, you can add fabric in between the legs like this so they flow better and are easier to walk in. Or if you really hate the denim but like the way the waists fit you, you can make skirts like this, with just the waists and pretty fabrics for length.

For modesty, I've found that layering is my best friend. I have lots of great shirts that I would never wear without another shirt underneath or a tank top or something else to give them length.


----------



## Magelet

Hmmm thanks. That first one isn't so bad short. (skirts to the knees, or thereabouts, slightly above or below fit my current definition of modesty.) I'd like to see the last one, but the link doesn't work. Though I only have two pairs of jeans on which the waist actually fits me, and I need those for work.


----------



## mermaid_knitter

Try to find a 'Freecycle' group on the internet in your area, look into Craigs list for free clothes or fabric. You can hand wash dry clean-ables in cool water and hang dry. Dry clean doesn't mean the fabric stays dry its a chemical cleaning agent and you can get the same results with spot treatment and hand washing. You can make wrap skirts with about 1 yard of fabric (you can find tutorials on line) this depends on how fluffy you are; I need more than a yard of fabric.

*Anyone work out regularly at a gym? how do you stay modest while at the gym?*


----------



## kangamitroo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mermaid_knitter* 
*Anyone work out regularly at a gym? how do you stay modest while at the gym?*

this is a big question for me, too. i practice yoga, and that requires stay-put clothes. i have found shirts (meant for sleeping) that stay put, but i'd like them longer. and loose pants tend to just wiggle around for me--sliding up to reveal in a different way than snug pants. i'm hoping for a skirt to wear over --but i'd need it quite loose and mobile.

ideas?


----------



## Magelet

Never tried it, but this was designed for modest exercise I think. http://miraclothes.com/exerskirt.aspx Something similar wouldn't be that hard to make, I think, if you have sewing skills. Tight pants made from a stretchy material, with an attached A-line skirt using the same waist.

Depending on how covered you want to be, something like http://www.primomoda.com/clothing-store/home.php?cat=8 might be an option. There seems to be a lot of Muslim modest excercise wear. Its a little more covered than I personally like to be, but I'll keep looking for things that suit me. (Not that I exercise that much.)


----------



## Liquesce

Personally I favor just loose-ish sweatpants and a long/long-sleeve t-shirt, though I know that's not really going to work for skirt-only people. Were I to do yoga or something I'd probably wear a snug tank or one-piece bathing suit under a looser top, and elastic-ankled pants.

Honestly if I were skirts-only in all situations I'd sooner shop around for a women's gym than try to accomodate that in workout gear.


----------



## Beth F

My MIL gave our 2.5yo dd a cute pink dress....except that it has spaghetti straps. After I admired it (the moment after she received it, dd tried it on over the clothes that she was wearing), I quickly added to dd that she needed to wear a shirt underneath the dress whenever she wore it. What have you done? Modified the dress? Lost the dress? Made sure that the dress had a sleeved shirt underneath?.....Am I over-reacting?


----------



## neveryoumindthere

nak

not overreacting at all..my girls would wear at least a tight white tshirt underneath if it was a casual dress or a cute shrug overtop


----------



## smeisnotapirate

Yup, sleeved shirt underneath. Not overreacting at all. If it's easy to modify, that may be better. Then you don't have to fight over it every time she wears it.

Sorry about those links. These girls are wearing the style I was trying to show you in the link. For a variation, there's also this.


----------



## Liquesce

You all are making me feel bad about my sense of modesty.







For me a child's clothes are a child's clothes, with very different standards than an adult's. Spaghetti straps for a two and a half year old would be a total go in my house. Just goes to show "modest" has a wide range of interpretations ... my kids might uncover things yours don't, and I might cover parts of myself that you don't, all under the same terminology.


----------



## Magelet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smeisnotapirate* 
Yup, sleeved shirt underneath. Not overreacting at all. If it's easy to modify, that may be better. Then you don't have to fight over it every time she wears it.

Sorry about those links. These girls are wearing the style I was trying to show you in the link. For a variation, there's also this.

wow. Kind of weird, and yet, TOTALLY cute! Thanks







I may have to make a couple of those.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Liquesce* 
You all are making me feel bad about my sense of modesty.







For me a child's clothes are a child's clothes, with very different standards than an adult's. Spaghetti straps for a two and a half year old would be a total go in my house. Just goes to show "modest" has a wide range of interpretations ... my kids might uncover things yours don't, and I might cover parts of myself that you don't, all under the same terminology.

I'm with you on that. To me, spaghetti straps on a child's dress is not a problem at all. To be perfectly honest, I doubt that I will "enforce" modesty of any kind on my kids at any age (beyond sort of standard "No, you are not going out in a skirt that shows your butt and a shirt that shows your entire stomach"). Just talk to them about it, and why I dress more modestly, and to a certain extent let them choose for themselves.

For a two year old... well, at least from my experience with my sister, if a two year old is running around stark naked, in some contexts, it doesn't matter. At the beach for example. They're 2. (When my sister was 2, it was IMPOSSIBLE to keep clothes on the girl The moment you put them on, she'd take them off.) Certainly not around town or anything, but at home (even outside, in the backyard) at the beach, I don't know. They're kids. I think I am both modest dressing while still partly retaining a European sensibility about nudity. I think its partly the way our society views our bodies that influences me to dress more modestly. I don't like being objectified, so I dress to avoid it. Not that it always works...
I mean, I would certainly talk to my kids about modesty, but to me, modesty is sort of... de-emphasizing the sexual, and thus reducing objectification. I wouldn't be worried about that in a 2 year old. Spaghetti straps or none. (something like a bikini however, I would have issues with, because to me, a bikini is a "sexual" piece of clothing, and inappropriate for a little girl, modest or not.)


----------



## Beth F

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magelet* 
For a two year old... well, at least from my experience with my sister, if a two year old is running around stark naked, in some contexts, it doesn't matter. At the beach for example. They're 2. (When my sister was 2, it was IMPOSSIBLE to keep clothes on the girl The moment you put them on, she'd take them off.) Certainly not around town or anything, but at home (even outside, in the backyard) at the beach, I don't know. They're kids. ...........<snip>
Spaghetti straps or none. (something like a bikini however, I would have issues with, because to me, a bikini is a "sexual" piece of clothing, and inappropriate for a little girl, modest or not.)

During the summer, our dd doesn't like much clothing either. For us, that's a natural child thing and no big deal around the house.

As I read through the replies, I tried to figure out what struck me about the straps. The dress doesn't look like a full bikini but more like the beginnings of a bikini...too much skin for public.

I have to admit that I do have a bias against showing too much skin outdoors because dh had metastasized melanoma when he was 26yo.


----------



## tikva18

When my dd was 2, I let her wear sleeveless as well as pants. Now that she's over 3 she's not doing either of those anymore. We will layer long sleeves under dresses... I'm thinking long sleeves... not too sure what will happen this summer.


----------



## smeisnotapirate

I think that short sleeves are absolutely appropriate for anyone, but I hate spaghetti straps on anyone. I think that spaghetti straps can fall too easily, and I'm always messing with them whenever I see little girls in them because they're half-falling off, so I just don't like them.


----------



## tikva18

Well, I personally don't wear short sleeves and in the long run Dd won't either... it's just a matter of when I enforce it.


----------



## smeisnotapirate

Rivka, do you cover your elbows or cover TO your elbows? All my short-sleeved shirts come right to my elbows but don't cover them. I think that halachically, though, the elbows should be covered, right?


----------



## tikva18

I cover past my elbows.


----------



## holyhelianthus

We wear shirts under our sleeveless things. These were my favorite to wear because they are more form fitting (and long! So they go well under short shirts) but now I want something a bit longer in the sleeve.

ETA- they have a kid's section too.


----------



## Smithie

I think puberty is the time to start thinking very critically about "is this outfit appropriate for the social venue I am about to go into" - but OTOH, clothes that are _designed_ to be sexxxeee, like bikinis or shirts that say "Hot Stuff" or whatever, are far more inappropriate on a child than they would be on an adult! At least the adult is fully aware of what message she is sending and, one hopes, prepared to deal with the consequences.

<--- anticipates huge problems dressing my daughter to my eccentric standards


----------



## tikva18

For me, the this year and the next year are the time to inculcate the concepts of modesty. I want to her to live and breathe a modest life. By the time puberty rolls around it's too late. She needs to grow up strong in her beliefs so if, by chance, she has a friend that tries to pull her down, she can remain strong.


----------



## Magelet

Help! I need headcovering help. This just isn't working for me. To the point I'm doubting about covering my head/hair at all. I need something that stays put, all day, even a vigorous day, and yet is fast and easy. The only thing I have the fits the bill is a tichel type scarf tied in the dutch crown, which requires making two braids and pinning them in a crown first. Not easy to do when your running 10 minutes late (which is sort of common around here.)

Even kercheifs and bandanas slip backwards usually, so I retie them because I freak out that they are going to fall off. I also don't love the way kercheifs and bandanas stick up in the corners like this. I don't love kerchiefs in general, though at work where we have to cover our hair (in a commercial kitchen) there is a nice plain black bandana that I like. It doesn't seem to slip either. Don't know why. the stick up corners aren't great, and honestly, I don't love the look of a bandana, but the black makes it ok. And a bandana goes over better here I suppose than fully covering.

I'm just always fussing with everything. I prefer to cover the whole top of my head, and all of my head (the part with hair on it), though I don't worry about covering my hairline, or the entire length of my long thick hair. Even the tichel tied in a bun wrap doesn't stay.

In terms of looks, I like things that look sort of jewish, and old fashioned or ancient. mostly, I'm looking for a couple options that stay put with little fuss, that are cheap. I can't afford much in terms of buying right now. A tiny bit of money for fabric, or the 1 flowery kerchief or many rectangle tichel like scarves or something else very very cheap are my options for now.

x-posted in covering mamas


----------



## aquarius aspiring

Hi there.









I posted a little about myself in the "Cover"-ed Girls thread, but I thought I'd say a little more about my clothing style in this thread.

A few months ago, I found an LJ community on modest style and I've looked at lots of different clothing sites since then. I've been weeding out my wardrobe in preparation for moving apartments and realized that I don't like a lot of my clothes. I have a lot of v-neck and scoop-neck shirts and realized they scoop or v a little too much. My bra size is 42-44 C, so I don't want to show off the girls everytime I bend over.

I also don't like wearing pants that much either. I'm wearing a long skirt today and feel much more comfortable. My wardrobe mission is to dress a little more modestly and a little more feminine and look like I spend a little time on myself in mornings instead of throwing on the first thing I can find. I'm not religious or spiritual, so I guess I'm just trying to make up my own style as I go along.

I'm trying to add to my wardrobe gradually, so I've been hunting for skirts lately. I've been attempting to find a cargo/khaki skirt and a denim skirt, both that go past the knees (maybe ankle-length). One of the problem is that I'm right under five feet, three inches tall, and I have short legs. I've been to a lot of stores (Dress Barn, K-Mart, Wal-Mart, Old Navy, Ross, Marshalls, etc.) lately and only found one knee-length skirt (the rest were minis). I plan to hit JcPenny's and Sears in the next few weeks to see what they have. Last resort is buying skirts online (Style J), but I'd prefer to try stuff on before I buy it.


----------



## imnottelling

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magelet* 
Help! I need headcovering help. This just isn't working for me. To the point I'm doubting about covering my head/hair at all. I need something that stays put, all day, even a vigorous day, and yet is fast and easy. The only thing I have the fits the bill is a tichel type scarf tied in the dutch crown, which requires making two braids and pinning them in a crown first. Not easy to do when your running 10 minutes late (which is sort of common around here.)

Even kercheifs and bandanas slip backwards usually, so I retie them because I freak out that they are going to fall off. I also don't love the way kercheifs and bandanas stick up in the corners like this. I don't love kerchiefs in general, though at work where we have to cover our hair (in a commercial kitchen) there is a nice plain black bandana that I like. It doesn't seem to slip either. Don't know why. the stick up corners aren't great, and honestly, I don't love the look of a bandana, but the black makes it ok. And a bandana goes over better here I suppose than fully covering.

I'm just always fussing with everything. I prefer to cover the whole top of my head, and all of my head (the part with hair on it), though I don't worry about covering my hairline, or the entire length of my long thick hair. Even the tichel tied in a bun wrap doesn't stay.

In terms of looks, I like things that look sort of jewish, and old fashioned or ancient. mostly, I'm looking for a couple options that stay put with little fuss, that are cheap. I can't afford much in terms of buying right now. A tiny bit of money for fabric, or the 1 flowery kerchief or many rectangle tichel like scarves or something else very very cheap are my options for now.

x-posted in covering mamas

A tichel tied in a bun won't work because all the weight is dragging it down. Have you tried tying the long ends around your head twisted like this: http://www.tznius.com/cgi-bin/dutch.pl

Depending on how much you want to spend, there are pretied bandannas that might work better for you. I actually have a whole selection from random places...


----------



## Magelet

thanks.
yeah, I've tried the dutch crown, that is the only one that stays put really really well. ah well.

Not going to lie. pre-tied bandana? I don't get it. why would you pay more to have a bandana that is tied and then sewed? Oh, or are they more like snoods in terms of construction, with bandana looking ties? hmmm. well maybe some other time unless I can figure out how to make them...

I'm thinking I can spend about 5 dollars total, to get me outfited with a couple more headcoverings that work? lol. my budget is just too tight for much right now. smeispirate suggusted pinning the scarves with two bobby pins over my temples. I'm going to try that as well, we'll see if that helps (maybe with it just knotted under my hair?) I have several long scarves. I'm hoping I can get a couple colors of fabric for that much and make some, I think. Plus, I have some fabric around the house. a whole lovely green curtain that I bought for making headcoverings. So for the most part, buying isn't likely to be possible.


----------



## imnottelling

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magelet* 
thanks.
yeah, I've tried the dutch crown, that is the only one that stays put really really well. ah well.

Not going to lie. pre-tied bandana? I don't get it. why would you pay more to have a bandana that is tied and then sewed? *Oh, or are they more like snoods in terms of construction, with bandana looking ties?*

That.
They cover your hair fully since you just put it over like you would a snood, but there are ties attached to the bottom which you can leave down or tie yourself to make it tighter. The back has elastic which stretches for all heads, and then the ties can make it tighter....hard to explain....I don't know offhand cheap places online so you can get one and then try to replicate...I got some for $6 at a local sale...


----------



## ThreeJane

Magelet:

I use various forms of covers but most are modified kerchiefs (like this: http://www.garlandsofgrace.com/suzanne.html ). This particular covering has a soft strip of velvet sewn under the headband part them for traction.

On other coverings, I have even taken the scratchy part of a piece of Velcro and sewn that in the middle edge of the band (right above my forehead) for traction as well. Some don't have anything additional to keep them on my head. I can crank down the ties tight enough to give me a headache and....

ALL of them slip back unless I use clippies or bobby pins. I've found the clippies seem to work better as they snap on your hair harder. I have very slippery hair and coverings just don't like to stay on! So you may want to consider using a clippie at each temple to hold on your covering (I usually match the clip to the covering, so if it's white, then white clips, etc.) You can usually get them at the dollar store.

Try the Velcro trick too; it helps hold the headband part of the covering in place and the clips keep the sides up.

I read your blog and I think that adding snaps to the nape portion of your covering might help eliminate the flare (the little sew-on snaps). Put on the covering, pinch it shut at the nape where you want it to not flare, mark it, and sew on your snaps. Some of my longer coverings have two sets of snaps so that my hair is contained, since I don't wear my hair in a braid or bun when covering (even though it's to my waist, I wear my hair down under a cover, so some of it is exposed in the back, if that makes sense).


----------



## Magelet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ThreeJane* 
Magelet:

I use various forms of covers but most are modified kerchiefs (like this: http://www.garlandsofgrace.com/suzanne.html ). This particular covering has a soft strip of velvet sewn under the headband part them for traction.

On other coverings, I have even taken the scratchy part of a piece of Velcro and sewn that in the middle edge of the band (right above my forehead) for traction as well. Some don't have anything additional to keep them on my head. I can crank down the ties tight enough to give me a headache and....

ALL of them slip back unless I use clippies or bobby pins. I've found the clippies seem to work better as they snap on your hair harder. I have very slippery hair and coverings just don't like to stay on! So you may want to consider using a clippie at each temple to hold on your covering (I usually match the clip to the covering, so if it's white, then white clips, etc.) You can usually get them at the dollar store.

Try the Velcro trick too; it helps hold the headband part of the covering in place and the clips keep the sides up.

I read your blog and I think that adding snaps to the nape portion of your covering might help eliminate the flare (the little sew-on snaps). Put on the covering, pinch it shut at the nape where you want it to not flare, mark it, and sew on your snaps. Some of my longer coverings have two sets of snaps so that my hair is contained, since I don't wear my hair in a braid or bun when covering (even though it's to my waist, I wear my hair down under a cover, so some of it is exposed in the back, if that makes sense).

I like the suzanne one. Do you think that is made by making a very large bandana and then sewing the "corners" in at the nape of the neck? that is what it looks like. Is that what you are talking about in terms of adding snaps? I'm a touch confused about what you mean by the snaps. Maybe you could take a picture? Thats how I often wear my hair under the coverings, is just down. Well, it depends on how unruly it is being that day....

Sounds like I need to go find the clippies from when I was 10. good thing I'm a pack rat *rolls eyes and thinks about actually giving some stuff away before she moves in a couple weeks*. I've heard that from a few people. The velvet makes sense, I have some scrap velvet around, I might try that. For the velcro... I feel like that would be a NIGHTMARE to take out in the evening. It doesn't totally get all caught in your hair and muss it up so badly? I try to maintain my hair fairly unmussed, because when it gets all ukky, it takes so long to get it nice and orderly again. Thanks


----------



## Smithie

Magelet, I like my "hijab underscarves" I got a couple of weeks ago:

http://www.middleeasternmall.com/-c-36.html

Dirt cheap! I wear them pulled back so the front on my hair shows. All the older ladies at the Temple hate them to the point of being rude about it, so I would guess that they look pretty frum


----------



## PaulaJoAnne

Posting pics later today on how to make the cloth snoods, similiar to the ones seen at Garlands.

ETA: I have never seen one IRL, so my "pattern" is all guesswork that actually turned out well.


----------



## PaulaJoAnne

The link can be found by clicking on my name.


----------



## boigrrrlwonder

So, I think I want to give the modest dressing thing a shot. Still, I'm a thrift-shopping, bicycle riding, no AC kind of person - I don't know if I'm committed enough to modest dressing to change that. Is it doable?


----------



## smeisnotapirate

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boigrrrlwonder* 
So, I think I want to give the modest dressing thing a shot. Still, I'm a thrift-shopping, bicycle riding, no AC kind of person - I don't know if I'm committed enough to modest dressing to change that. Is it doable?

Totally. I get 80% of my skirts at places like Goodwill and other thrift stores. Vintage shops often have great, modest dresses.

For bike riding (I LOVE to ride my bike), remember to get dresses with flowy fabric - below the knees. Dresses that are A-line or too straight won't work, because they will impede your pedaling. The toughest thing is making sure your flowy skirt doesn't get caught in the chain.

As for the no-AC, you'll get used to it. And nobody will complain if you don't dress modestly at home, yk?

I say go for it.


----------



## heidirk

For riding bikes in long flowy trousers, you can either pop a hair tie around your ankle to 'capture' your pantlegs, or some bike magazines sell velcro strips that accomplish the same thing.

It'd be pretty easy to make something to fit the bill, like maybe snaps on the inside hem of your skirt far enough apart to make a loose cuff around your ankle?







hhmmmm.....


----------



## Moonprysm

Here's a stumper. Anybody know of a place that sells "traditional" modest clothing patterns (like modesthandmaidens.com) but for clothes that don't make someopne who's already overweight look like a blimp? (nak, forgive typos) Oh yeah, and it needs to be nursing-friendly. A lot to ask, I know!


----------



## PaulaJoAnne

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Moonprysm* 
Here's a stumper. Anybody know of a place that sells "traditional" modest clothing patterns (like modesthandmaidens.com) but for clothes that don't make someopne who's already overweight look like a blimp? (nak, forgive typos) Oh yeah, and it needs to be nursing-friendly. A lot to ask, I know!

http://www.friendspatterns.net, is what you want most likely.
All styles of traditional cape dresses, including nursing dresses.
If you are up to it, they also sell clothing for children and men, and they also carry good headcovering patterns.
One thing to note when you are sewing cape dresses, is that the type of fabric you use, can make or break the frump and blimp look.
Trust me, I have been there!
A fabric that is soft and flowy, makes all the difference in the world.
A cotton, quilting style fabric may seem like a good choice due to its lower cost, but it always adds bulk.
Paula


----------



## Moonprysm

Oh thank you!!! I've been so mad at the lack of boy's patterns!!! Yippie. Now I need money. haha.


----------



## caiesmommy

I've really been looking into more modest dressing. Now that I have two little ones, I just feel weird wearing mostof the clothes I had pre-kids(I worked as a bartender what can I say!)..I only wear skirts that are long("hippie" styles, my friends say). And I would LOVE to cover my hair but in my neighbourhood that would be really strange.


----------



## PaulaJoAnne

Quote:


Originally Posted by *caiesmommy* 
I've really been looking into more modest dressing. Now that I have two little ones, I just feel weird wearing mostof the clothes I had pre-kids(I worked as a bartender what can I say!)..I only wear skirts that are long("hippie" styles, my friends say). And I would LOVE to cover my hair but in my neighbourhood that would be really strange.

THere are ways to cover without it being so very obvious.
www.garlandsofgrace.com has lovely headbands that are a good start.
You can also just use them as inspiration, and make your own to fit your style.
Paula


----------



## kangamitroo

mamas who wear skirts that might be called "hippie skirts"...where do you find them? i am just not a shopper at all. i love the kind of skirts online at shukr, but i am looking for playing with dd and working in the garden skirts. i like this one a bit, though it is hard to tell if i could run in it. i'm doubtful it's loose enough.

and ones like this, they make me feel like i'm trying to look younger than i am! too many tiers.

this may be the summer i give up shorts. they just don't feel like they are for me anymore.

thanks for your ideas and support.


----------



## Kidzaplenty

I have found most of my skirts at the mall in an Indian shop. They are fairly cheap, last a long time, and come in almost any color. You can get tops & shawls that match as well. I think I spent $150 last time and had four outfits.


----------



## caiesmommy

I hate shorts, haven't worn them in years....It's either very long capris or skirts...pretty much only skirts. I find mine at flea markets, pow wows, street vedors, "bong" shops







(my dh bought me a gift certificate for xmas a couple years ago to go shoping, everyone thought it was so weird,but I got two beautiful skirts!)

Thanks so much for the head covering site, I'm a big one for thick headbands w my hair in buns, hats anything I can tuck my hair into, maybe I should jsut slowly increase frm that.

I'm a big jean fan, which no matter how modest I'll be I can't get past that lol....today I wore jeans a tank top and a 3/4 length cardigan over and I've been pulling my sleeves down all day!


----------



## PaulaJoAnne

Ladies, I have quite a few cape dresses that I no longer use.
There are three styles.
Old German Baptist
Contemporary Mennonite
Dress and full apron

All will fit a size 14
Google for pics on the styles and then PM me for more details if you are interested.

We have found we are more comfortable with a Jewish Orthodox style in clothing
Its a shame that these are just sitting around rather then being worn.

I also have several caps and one Wenger Mennonite bonnet as well.


----------



## Moonprysm

Man, i wish I could wear a 14. Bah.


----------



## heidirk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *caiesmommy* 
I've really been looking into more modest dressing. Now that I have two little ones, I just feel weird wearing mostof the clothes I had pre-kids(I worked as a bartender what can I say!)..I only wear skirts that are long("hippie" styles, my friends say). And I would LOVE to cover my hair but in my neighbourhood that would be really strange.

I found some long- belts really, but they're long fabric scarves. Quite wide, and soft- easy to tie/wrap/scrunch/spread out. They make a really easy head wrap. Noone covers around here except the Amish and Mennoites, but it looked fine, and I got zero funny looks. I got them at Kmart!


----------



## DoulaVallere

Hello everyone! I'm new to MDC!

I began wearing below the knee skirts/dresses only a little over a year ago. I felt like God was leading me to find my place in our home as the wife, and remember that I'm NOT the head of the house. And I've always been a tom-boy, so I feel it was a way He was showing me how to be a woman as well.

I've been reading up on headcovering as well, but my DH is not on board with that, so until he gives his approval, I won't go against his wishes.


----------



## Quickbeam

Hello ladies. I'm new to this thread. I guess you could say I'm in transition. I'd like to cover my head (this is traditional in the Eastern churches), and I want to wear skirts instead of pants. My shirts are already modest.

I feel led this way for several reasons, but the one that keeps popping up is that I need to become modest in other ways as well- particularly my speech. The clothes can only help, right?

BTW, I ride my bicycle a bunch and I use a clothes pin to keep my skirt from flying up. Just clip front and back together in the middle.

ETA: I also just learned to sew, and I'm looking forward to making my own skirts.


----------



## Magelet

How do you deal with the chain? I've tried riding in skirts, but I think that my skirts are just too flowy. they always get caught.

as for finding skirts, I love broomstick skirts. they look like this, but cotton. I have three of them, one solid red, one with an appliqued white flower on black, and one that goes from blue to purple. http://www.travelsmith.com/jump.jsp?...S=1&itemID=206 they don't always return to quite that crinkly, but they are easy to return to a beautifully slightly wrinkled state. and they are wonderful for the hot weather. Not quite enough in cold weather though. I really want some wool skirts. we'll see. I got all of mine at nordstroms I think. (one I've had for like 4 years, and don't recall where I got it, but I beleive its free people brand.) I'm sure less expensive ones could be found, or made. I think they are pretty much circle skirts from gores, with thin cotton, and an elastic waist.

I prefer skirts, but even if I go out in jeans and a t-shirt, if I cover my hair, I feel more modest. But I'm really loving skirts, both from modesty, and because the hippy skirts look pretty. I found a look the other day I LOVED, with a cotton t, over a calf length flowy skirt, and a rebozo style draped covering like this . of course, now that I see that, I realize, it is draped totally differently, and want to try that. anyways, the look was totally completed when I added a belt over the shirt (because I needed to bring the belt from one place to another, and my waist was the logical place to put it, with my hands so full lol). It felt feminine and old fashioned, and pretty, which is pretty much my favorite. Regardless of when it reminds me of, I like things that feel reminiscent of older days.


----------



## phathui5

Does anyone else worry that your husband is less attracted to you because of the way you dress? He tells people that he appreciates it, but I still wonder.


----------



## Magelet

I worried about whether my dp (future husband) would like me in modest clothing, since we were long distance over the period when I slowly switched into more modest clothing. Mind my modest clothing isn't that modest, but he is vocally approving of my headcoverings, and keeps saying they look pretty. Since the only other modesty things I have right now, are longer skirts almost all the time, and not too skintight clothes, and I'm perfectly willing to dress up in some of my former, rather ummm slutty clothes, for fun for him at home, he's cool. sometimes he'll take my hair covering off at home, saying he wants to see my pretty hair, when I leave it on (I really only cover in public atm.), which I don't mind.

I worried about it big time, but he doesn't seem to mind. I am still careful to pick attractive clothing, because I want to look nice, I just don't want to show off a lot of skin or be too sexy in public. I'd rather be beautiful than sexy, to the rest of the world (but both to him







)


----------



## npl

Just today, my dh told me that he loves that I dress modestly. He always knew it was important to me, and so in the past I figured he just accepted it as part of who I was. Today, when he told me he likes to see me dressed in a modest, "put together" way (ie rather than worn-out clothes) and he appreciates that I make the effort to cover up. I was blown away, especially as many women in our community do not cover as fully as I do, and even those who do tend to be a little more showy in their choice of clothing and headcovering. It was a lovely compliment to get!


----------



## Liquesce

To those among you who pretty much only wear long skirts/dresses: how are you active? I mean, _really_ active, not just "chasing a toddler in a park" active? Hiking, biking, horseback riding, team sports, swimming, etc. I've always just worn pants for those kinds of things, even when otherwise dressing to a pretty modest extreme, figuring that my take on modesty isn't really about inhibiting my actual motion. Which gets me to wondering if other people find long skirts/dresses at all inhibiting or if they've just learned to work with them, or if not making exceptions is more attractive to people who aren't really interested in activities for which the clothes aren't the most functional in the first place, or if people are striking a balance where they only really participate where privacy or gender specificity is maximized (I do that one too -- gym memberships come to mind), and so on.


----------



## heidirk

well, I think for very active things, like mountain biking, loose trousers would be a must. You can't ride a bike down a mountain if there's any chance your skirt would whip out and snag a tree branch. You can always wear a tunic length top to cover your rear, in those circumstances.

I have been finding skirts delightfully easy to move in. I think if I ever go back to the Eiffel Tower, I'll wear pants.







:


----------



## Magelet

I don't have a problem hiking in a skirt, or running, or similar activities though I've never been a runner, so running isn't training or competative for me. Just bits of running here and there, to get places in a hurry. they key, for hiking, and being active for me, is to keep your skirts to ankle length or above. Mid calf is great.

biking, I have no clue. Horseback riding, you could try wide legged pants, if you can, like gauchos, but I just wear pants.

For swimming, I know they make all sorts of modest swim suits. Not sure what I'll do for swim suits, I haven't got anything that works at all, atm.

I don't find mid calf length flowy skirts or dresses to be the least bit hindering for most of my daily activities. I would like to bike more, but I don't have a way to make that work, atm. no good place to put the bike, and can't do it in skirts, ime.


----------



## ThisLove

Butting in here (I lurk on this thread) just to say - for modest dressing horse back riders, they do make riding skirts that fall around the ankle that are appropriate for competition or pleasure riding. (Google "split riding skirt" or "horseback riding skirt".) I believe there are patterns available online as well ...


----------



## PaulaJoAnne

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ThisLove* 
Butting in here (I lurk on this thread) just to say - for modest dressing horse back riders, they do make riding skirts that fall around the ankle that are appropriate for competition or pleasure riding. (Google "split riding skirt" or "horseback riding skirt".) I believe there are patterns available online as well ...

Years ago, I made the old fashioned one. It has a panel in the front, that is sewn to one side, with buttons all the way down, and then the other side actually has buttons, with the holes being on the panel. If you are riding, be it bike or horse, you open up the panel and button it to the other side.
Here is a drawing of it..
And, I just found the actual pattern I used!
Its one of the Folkwear patterns.


----------



## PaulaJoAnne

Check out this site ladies!!!
http://www.aquamodesta.net/ACTIVE%20...0PAGE%201.html


----------



## 3daughters

When hiking or doing other activities, I put a pair of pants or capris under my skirt.

We live in an Orthodox community where modest dressing is the norm and the young girls wear leggings under their skirts daily so they can be comfortable and playful. It actually looks really cute to the see the lace edging peeking out just below the skirt hem.


----------



## 3daughters

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magelet* 
I am still careful to pick attractive clothing, because I want to look nice, I just don't want to show off a lot of skin or be too sexy in public. I'd rather be beautiful than sexy, to the rest of the world (but both to him







)

My husband and I often say that a (modest) woman can be attractive without being attracting.


----------



## Magelet

exactly 3 daughters!


----------



## mrs joe bubby

Hi, any skirt-wearing mamas here that are kind of tall?? I'm 5'9 and would love to wear long flowy "hippie" skirts almost all the time. But I want them to be really long on me, like hitting the tops of my shoes and I just can't seem to find any long enough. I did find a couple at Target that were only super-long because they could be worn as either a skirt or a dress. I find most "long" skirts actually hit around my calves and they don't look right.


----------



## Tithonia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrs joe bubby* 
Hi, any skirt-wearing mamas here that are kind of tall?? I'm 5'9 and would love to wear long flowy "hippie" skirts almost all the time. But I want them to be really long on me, like hitting the tops of my shoes and I just can't seem to find any long enough. I did find a couple at Target that were only super-long because they could be worn as either a skirt or a dress. I find most "long" skirts actually hit around my calves and they don't look right.









Yes, I am 6'0" and wear skirts a lot... and I like them to be down to my shoes as well... but I always have to make my own. I've never yet found one to buy that is as long as I want, so I just found an easy pattern that I like (I'm definitely not a sewing expert!) and make a new one whenever I need it with material from the bargain shelf! Even though the pattern I use is a simple, full skirt with an elastic waist, I've gotten tons of compliments on my skirts over the years. Don't know if that helps you or not!


----------



## mrs joe bubby

^ Yeah that might be an option, thanks.







I've never really done much sewing but I did inherit a perfectly good machine from a relative that passed. I suppose I could try to learn....


----------



## Faliciagayle

I don't think pants in and of themselves, are immodest. I have no qualms wearing pants for hiking, camping, physical labor. I used to work in a cellar and skirts were not an option - cat walks, chemicals, hoses, water, ick.

I run. I stopped wearing shorts and wear mostly capri length leggings or pants. I wear longer sleeved technical tops and cover with a ball cap. I would like to get this skirt: http://miraclothes.com/products.aspx

I also swim and bike (and triathlon) and I can't imagine giving up either of those activities for modesty reasons. Perhaps someday, but not now. I wear cycling jerseys and shorts, and cover my head with a helmet







Swim wear wise, modest suits, IMHO, have far to much fabric to swim competitively.


----------



## Magelet

True. I decided for comfort and convenience that I was fine wearing a fairly covering one piece (speedo, not a fashion one) and shorts at the beach, and nix the shorts when I went in the water. I wear jeans when I work in a commercial kitchen, because I have to, skirts wouldn't be safe, really. (we *have* to wear pants)


----------



## PaulaJoAnne

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magelet* 
True. I decided for comfort and convenience that I was fine wearing a fairly covering one piece (speedo, not a fashion one) and shorts at the beach, and nix the shorts when I went in the water. I wear jeans when I work in a commercial kitchen, because I have to, skirts wouldn't be safe, really. (we *have* to wear pants)

May I ask why a skirt would not be "safe"?
Skirts have been worn in kitchens, and everywhere else for that matter, far longer then pants!
I wore skirts exclusivly in the commercial settings I was in for the last 18 years.

I am thinking about the woman that lost her bus driving job, because they told her that skirts were very dangerous when driving a bus. Because she refused to wear pants, they fired her!

http://www.nypost.com/seven/05312007...t_reporter.htm


----------



## Faliciagayle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PaulaJoAnne* 
May I ask why a skirt would not be "safe"?
Skirts have been worn in kitchens, and everywhere else for that matter, far longer then pants!
I wore skirts exclusivly in the commercial settings I was in for the last 18 years.
[/URL]

My profession is an old one, one of the oldest (not THAT one







) and a modern cellar with modern equipment is vastly different from cellars of old. And frankly, women wouldn't have been as prevalent in winemaking even 50 years ago. Clambering in and out of tanks and vats, scaling barrels and catwalks is all possible whilst wearing a skirt, but pants are just more practical. And from a safety standpoint, in a winery where you've got a great deal of water and chemicals in suspension, canvas/jean pant legs tucked into rubber boots to confer a greater degree of safety than boots under a skirt.


----------



## Magelet

I suppose I could wear a skirt, if I pushed it, I'm sure that they would let me wear a thick, non-flowey skirt. I've just not really felt the need. I wear them at home in the kitchen, but many of my skirts might be underfoot (being super flowy), or just not protective enough against knives and hot food.


----------



## Ravin

Because we only have one car, I have to ride my bike to work (or fork over money for the bus, but the bike is free) 3 days a week. So, I found a couple of knee-length dresses I can wear to work (one's a 3/4 sleeved T-shirt type dress, the other a S/S polo I wear over a long-sleeved T-shirt), and I put wide-legged pants under them. I cuff and roll the pants while actually on the bike, so they don't get caught on anything. I used to have a couple of skirts I could wear while biking, either pinned/tucked up or just the right fullness to not get caught up on anything, but those have either worn out or don't fit the dress code at work (khaki or brown pants/skirt, dark blue shirt).

About the only problem I have now is finding tops that are BOTH long enough for me (at least mid-thigh) AND have a high enough collar. One of my work dresses I'm actually not really thrilled with, because it shows more of my shoulders/chest than I'd like. I tried wearing at crew-necked T-shirt under it, but it didn't look right, plus I was so hot! Any economical AND nice-looking suggestions?


----------



## Faliciagayle

:







: I just found the greatest products! Layering 3/4 and layering crew neck

kinda pricey but a great way to extend the pregnancy wardrobe!! This is great for me since I love the Old Navy maternity stuff but it's not exactly as modest as I'd like....


----------



## imnottelling

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Faliciagayle* 







:







: I just found the greatest products! Layering 3/4 and layering crew neck

kinda pricey but a great way to extend the pregnancy wardrobe!! This is great for me since I love the Old Navy maternity stuff but it's not exactly as modest as I'd like....

Also, on ebay right now, search for Kiki Riki -- they have long sleeve and 3/4 sleeve shirts to wear underneath that are half shirts/cropped, so no worry about a belly...I think they were like $9 or $10 when I searched yesterday. They're also great for nursing because you can wear it under a zip hoodie, and just unzip as far as the half shirt, and lift up where the baby needs to be









prettymematernity.com has some crewnecks for $20...not old navy prices, but much cheaper than tummies


----------



## imnottelling

actually, the kiki rikis I see on ebay now are not the cropped shells, so they aren't that great for maternity -- but perfect for other modest dressing mamas


----------



## heidirk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrs joe bubby* 
Hi, any skirt-wearing mamas here that are kind of tall?? I'm 5'9 and would love to wear long flowy "hippie" skirts almost all the time. But I want them to be really long on me, like hitting the tops of my shoes and I just can't seem to find any long enough. I did find a couple at Target that were only super-long because they could be worn as either a skirt or a dress. I find most "long" skirts actually hit around my calves and they don't look right.









awhile back, Liquesce had posted about this website.

http://www.shukronline.com/womens-skirts.html

i'm very tall, and the skirts here fit wonderfully.


----------



## Liquesce

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heidirk* 
awhile back, Liquesce had posted about this website.

http://www.shukronline.com/womens-skirts.html

i'm very tall, and the skirts here fit wonderfully.









And I'm not very tall (5'6") and since I'm lazy about hemming I typically have their skirts hiked up to my ribcage.







Like heidirk indicated, they should fit someone a few inches taller than me great.


----------



## mrs joe bubby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heidirk* 
awhile back, Liquesce had posted about this website.

http://www.shukronline.com/womens-skirts.html

i'm very tall, and the skirts here fit wonderfully.









Excellent, thank you!







:


----------



## Faliciagayle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *imnottelling* 
Also, on ebay right now, search for Kiki Riki -- they have long sleeve and 3/4 sleeve shirts to wear underneath that are half shirts/cropped, so no worry about a belly...I think they were like $9 or $10 when I searched yesterday. They're also great for nursing because you can wear it under a zip hoodie, and just unzip as far as the half shirt, and lift up where the baby needs to be









prettymematernity.com has some crewnecks for $20...not old navy prices, but much cheaper than tummies

thanks for the tip - I'm off to check Ebay


----------



## heidirk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Liquesce* 
And I'm not very tall (5'6") and since I'm lazy about hemming I typically have their skirts hiked up to my ribcage.







Like heidirk indicated, they should fit someone a few inches taller than me great.


----------



## smeisnotapirate

Haha, Heidi, you laugh, but you are the exact body type who looks GREAT in Shukr skirts! Liquesce and I don't have that luxury.









(Heidi has this great linen-ish - is it real linen? - skirt from Shukr that I LOVE and that looks great on her, so I'm allowed a bit of jealous ribbing, I think.







)


----------



## heidirk

Of course!

and it's cotton. . . even better!







: because I do have an iron- in my attic- somewhere. . .


----------



## Nikki74

Subbing.

My name is Nikki and I'm new here.

For the last 9 or so years I've been dressing pretty modestly, but now I'm feeling the desire to be even more careful in the way I dress, especially in public, and I'm also considering covering my head on a full time basis, though I'm not 100% sure about that yet.

Anyway, it will be great to chat with you ladies, and swap ideas and tips.


----------



## jul511riv

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Liquesce* 
And I'm not very tall (5'6") and since I'm lazy about hemming I typically have their skirts hiked up to my ribcage.







Like heidirk indicated, they should fit someone a few inches taller than me great.

You are not very tall?! YOU ARE A GIANT! lol. I can barely pull off 5'2".









I'm a head covering modest dressing mama, but I will wear short sleeves (little shorter than elbow) on extremely hot days and I do wear pants.


----------



## kangamitroo

mamas, i am transitioning to modest dress and have popped in here before for ideas. on these super humid days i find i have a major shirt problem. i sweat like crazy and think to myself "this is why i liked halter tops". i miss my sleeveless, loose fitting sundress that after a valiant 16 years of use was retired.

my sleeves do not have to be full-length, but i wonder if you have pics of favorite hot day tops or dresses? in theory i know that loose, long fabric can be cooler than bare skin. but my wardrobe is not helpful.

thanks for your ideas.


----------



## Liquesce

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jul511riv* 
You are not very tall?! YOU ARE A GIANT! lol. I can barely pull off 5'2".









You'd get along great with my family ... with the lone exception of my father, they've always thought I'm a giant too.


----------



## Liquesce

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kangamitroo* 
my sleeves do not have to be full-length, but i wonder if you have pics of favorite hot day tops or dresses? in theory i know that loose, long fabric can be cooler than bare skin. but my wardrobe is not helpful.

I just bought some wicking fabric sportswear shirts one size up, so they're thin, loose, and where they do touch me they help me keep dry ... they are probably my new favorite thing ever.

I don't have any from them, but Coolibar has some nice/casual stuff. The trick is in finding longer sleeves actually made for summer ... not the easiest thing to do in the U.S. Clothes designed to be sun protective are usually a good bet.


----------



## MommyKelly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ravin* 
About the only problem I have now is finding tops that are BOTH long enough for me (at least mid-thigh) AND have a high enough collar. One of my work dresses I'm actually not really thrilled with, because it shows more of my shoulders/chest than I'd like. I tried wearing at crew-necked T-shirt under it, but it didn't look right, plus I was so hot! Any economical AND nice-looking suggestions?

Have you tried www.downeastbasics.com

I have had great luck with their stuff.

And the tops at http://www.kneeshorts.com/ are really good quality also.


----------



## MommyKelly

New here









I started dressing more modest about 5 years ago, and went to skirts only almost 2 years ago. ( I am too short for most dresses,and I feel like I look pregnant in them, LOL )

I was excited to find this thread!


----------



## Magelet

Some help please mamas.

I currently wear pants for a couple activites, and would like some help switching to skirts. Any advice? (limited budget, though I could save up for one or two expensive skirts that will last years).

I want to be able to bike to work (I work with kids, and in a kitchen (two seperate jobs) so not formal, but I don't want to have to change from atheletic skirts, it would be better to have this and the next thing work for one skirt), without any problems.

I also need skirts that I can safely wear in a professional kitchen, which are not so... small at the feet end as to limit my stride. I have one khaki skirt that would be fine, but it is too tight at the foot end (not at the butt end though lol), and shortens my stride drastically. real pita. I prefer something to the knee, at least. All of my skirts except for that one are long, and flowy (you know, like 6 yards of fabric, and down to the floor because I lost weight and the waists don't fit anymore). not safe for the kitchen though it works fine for kids if there are no stairs. I've contemplated shorter skirts with jeans, and while it would not be my preference, I could go there, as long as they are close to knee length. No polyester or other synthetics.

any ideas? whether for brands, types of skirts, anything? Thanks! oh, and I hate hate hate long denim skirts. they're so... casual. the slight formality is part of what I love about skirts.

(also, anyone know where I can get an affordable nice wool skirt for winter or two? I know, planning ahead (this could probably be fuller. I like full skirts for non-work).

thanks!!


----------



## imnottelling

A-line skirts are great for activity -- biking, walking around a lot, etc.
I don't know where you are and where you want to buy (in store, online) but I have found $10 skirts at my local Burlington which suit my needs perfectly.


----------



## smeisnotapirate

I LOVE Burlington Coat Factory. I second that idea. Try Goodwill, too.


----------



## npl

Twill skirts in an a-line shape that come just below the knee. (actually, I'd personally go for denim, because it lasts so long, but if you want something smarter, then twill is good).
You'll probably find plenty right now (even on sale) in the back-to-school stuff. Pricey, but Lands End and places like that should do lengths, and depending on your size, you can find in the kids and the ladies size ranges. I also see lots of that kind of style during the year, in Lands End, etc, in a t-shirt knit fabric, that go on sale.
IIRC, Chadwicks (are they still around - online) had that kind of skirt, too.
I just bought a yoga-waist knit skirt (at a Canadian store, but I saw at ON, too) that is great because I can adjust the length according to how much I turn over the waist, which means that when you cycle, if you need to hitch it up a little, you can. It's really soft and flowy, but not long (below knee, and on me about mid-calf).
There's a style called a "riding skirt" that gets really full at the bottom - like an exagerated a-line, and you sometimes find those in a mid-calf length, which would be ideal for you. They often come in corduroy, which is good for fall and winter.
hth!


----------



## smeisnotapirate

I found this swimsuit place. LOVE LOVE LOVE them! Not as weird as the Frumsuit, or whatever it's called. I want this one or this one. So cute and NORMAL!


----------



## heidirk

I just got a package of men's boxers to wear under my skirts. I need to wear shorts under them, and these are cotton and soooo comfy!







:

now I just need four more pairs!


----------



## kangamitroo

i am decidedly unskilled in the shopping-for-clothes department. i want to get better, really i do! i need the companionship of a mama who is not trying to get me to wear clothes that i feel are too revealing....

for now, i ask you mamas for help.

do you think i could i get away with wearing this dress over a yoga-style pants, or perhaps jeans?
how about this one?
i love the look of a lot of dresses, but not the length. and tops...well, i'm 6', many tops end up shorter than i want--but many tunic tops make me feel old or just







fat.

thanks for any advice!


----------



## heidirk

I like them both! I have a dress I could do that with too. . . Hmmm, I really like the purple one.


----------



## Liquesce

I like both of those dresses a lot, personally. Dresses over slender-cut pants always remind me of the 80s thing about oversized tunics/sweaters paired with leggings or skinny jeans, but over straight legged or somewhat wide legged pants I think they're great.


----------



## smeisnotapirate

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Liquesce* 
I like both of those dresses a lot, personally. Dresses over slender-cut pants always remind me of the 80s thing about oversized tunics/sweaters paired with leggings or skinny jeans, but over straight legged or somewhat wide legged pants I think they're great.

I like the dress over bootcut jeans look.


----------



## Faliciagayle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smeisnotapirate* 
I found this swimsuit place. LOVE LOVE LOVE them! Not as weird as the Frumsuit, or whatever it's called. I want this one or this one. So cute and NORMAL!









I can't get the link to work









By frumsuit do you mean the princess suit?


----------



## smeisnotapirate

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Faliciagayle* 
I can't get the link to work









By frumsuit do you mean the princess suit?

Ugh, that's the one. I cannot imagine wearing that - but different strokes for different folks, I guess.

Sorry about the link - here it is: HydroChic.


----------



## kangamitroo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Liquesce* 
I like both of those dresses a lot, personally. Dresses over slender-cut pants always remind me of the 80s thing about oversized tunics/sweaters paired with leggings or skinny jeans, but over straight legged or somewhat wide legged pants I think they're great.

i usually wear wide legged or bootcut/flared jeans. sounds like there is enough support to say this could work. i could get wide-legged dress pants, and look almost like a favorite outfit at shukr....hmm....

thanks for the input all.


----------



## Faliciagayle

Those suits are GREAT, Smeis! ITA about the princess suit - I happen to think it's cute but I feel like I would get a LOT of attention wearing that at the local pool. The HydroChic looks more sporty and surfer girl.







:


----------



## heidirk

I think if you chose the color wisely, that princess suit wouldn't be too bad. . .it looks very lightweight, which I would like.

OTOH, it's cut on top reminds me of an apron my grandmother has, and could possibly make my big bust look bigger yet...


----------



## kangamitroo

about every other post on http://www.hijabstyle.blogspot.com/ is a "reader's contribution." these posts are inspiring to me, full of creative suggestions, even if you don't wear the specific outfit. (the vogue pics on the site....well, they're not as exciting to me.)

somehow as i've become interested in modest dress, i am more interested in fashion than ever before--because i am now convinced that i don't have to see most of the clothing in stores as, frankly, insane. instead, i am becoming hopeful that i can get creative, wear things that are pretty and not so plain (as i usually went to what felt like "safe" clothes, a la jeans and t, knee length skirt and fitted t).

still feeling hesitant about responding to my mom when she says "why do you have pants under your dress?" and friends who say "why do you think you have to hide your body?" but the confidence will come. (it will, won't it?) thanks for this forum in which to explore.


----------



## my3monkees

Hello,

I was looking for skirts for my dd and thought of this thread, and was wondering if you ladies could help, please!
I don't know if we are as modest as most of you ladies, but reasonably so. LOL

I am having a horrible time finding skirts or dresses for my dd. All the skirts this season seem to be short. I want her skirts to cover her knees. She is 12, and 4'11". But she only weights around 75lbs and is all legs! Children's clothing is just too short for her. Junior sizes in 0-1 range are hard to find and usually way to short or way to old for her. I cringe at alot of the styles of junior clothing.
If anyone knows of any good stores or sites, preferably reasonably priced!(cheap is better) LOL I would appreciate it! Thanks!!


----------



## PaulaJoAnne

Quote:


Originally Posted by *my3monkees* 
Hello,

I was looking for skirts for my dd and thought of this thread, and was wondering if you ladies could help, please!
I don't know if we are as modest as most of you ladies, but reasonably so. LOL

I am having a horrible time finding skirts or dresses for my dd. All the skirts this season seem to be short. I want her skirts to cover her knees. She is 12, and 4'11". But she only weights around 75lbs and is all legs! Children's clothing is just too short for her. Junior sizes in 0-1 range are hard to find and usually way to short or way to old for her. I cringe at alot of the styles of junior clothing.
If anyone knows of any good stores or sites, preferably reasonably priced!(cheap is better) LOL I would appreciate it! Thanks!!









Try these sites...
http://www.liliesapparel.com/
http://www.thekingsdaughters.com/
http://www.taylorsscarletthread.com/


----------



## heidirk

I wore a dress with matching pants underneath to church this past Sunday and got tons of complioments. Best of all, i felt so at ease, and comfortble.
THis cou;ld get to be a habit.

I am SO drooling over the pants and dresses on the Shukr site...


----------



## Liquesce

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heidirk* 
I am SO drooling over the pants and dresses on the Shukr site...









I really want more pants from them. Another thing I have to hem







, but the pair I do have are possibly the most comfortable summer slacks ever.


----------



## kangamitroo

ladies, these may be the greatest jeans i have ever bought.

caveat: i am 6' tall, and they are long enough for me. and, full coverage in the rear (tho i'll likely have my hips covered.) if you are 6' and wear heels....well, you'd need to let down the hem a speck.

i came in to re-read old posts. i need to find the best long sleeved layering tees, potentially for wearing under dresses.


----------



## smeisnotapirate

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kangamitroo* 
i came in to re-read old posts. i need to find the best long sleeved layering tees, potentially for wearing under dresses.

Mossimo has t-shirts that they call "tissue tees" made out of super-thin fabric that I love for layering under dresses. They're not bulky like other cotton tees.

Those jeans look heavenly. I am, however, not even 5', so I KNOW they would be too long. And like Mishu, I have no desire to hem anything.


----------



## Noelle C.

Another modest mama here. I don't always wear dresses or skirts, and sometimes I do wear things with short sleeves, but the intention of my manner of dress isn't sexy. I've been making more of my own clothing lately. I need to get a picture of me in it, but this: http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php...ng_id=31123208 is the most recent gown I've made myself (I linked there since I think my website is probably not allowed). That's for a custm one, not the one in the picture that's mine!!

my3monkees if you've got a sewing machine, I can help you make a simple skirt for your daughter. An elastic-waisted skirt is VERY easy and doesn't even need a pattern!


----------



## Dillpicklechip

I have been following this thread for a while so I guess I'll say hi.







I do not follow any religion, but lately I have been wanting to dress more modestly just as a matter of personal taste.

I am always surprised at the number of men that "check me out" when I am out shopping--even when I'm pregnant! It makes me feel a bit uncomfortable, and I'd like to dress in such a way that I don't attract attention.

Also, my husband actually prefers that I dress modestly--he says it's much prettier and more feminine, and he loves it when I wear long skirts especially.

The way I dress right now isn't revealing necessarily--I never wear shorts, short skirts, or tank tops--but I'd like in the future to wear more ankle-length skirts and feminine, long-sleeved tops. I have been looking at thrift shops for long skirts and trying to learn how to sew, too, since long skirts aren't really in style right now (I have found some GORGEOUS ones on Etsy, but they're very expensive).

I have a question, though. Right now I only wear skirts in the summer, with sandals. If I want to wear a long skirt in the winter, what kind of footwear is best? My shoe wardrobe is pretty basic, I guess if I want to wear skirts in cold weather I need to get some kind of boots? I hate high heels though...

Also, what does everyone wear underneath a skirt in winter to keep warm? Yoga pants, I suppose?


----------



## heidirk

Tights!!!









I am glad fall is here, b/c I love tights under my skirts. And the Mennonite mommas around here wear jeans skirts w/tights, socks and sneakers all the time. I just found tights at Kmart, brown, blue, grey, and black!

I am gonna get a new pair of Merrell mocs for this winter, they go with everything!


----------



## kangamitroo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dillpicklechip* 
I have a question, though. Right now I only wear skirts in the summer, with sandals. If I want to wear a long skirt in the winter, what kind of footwear is best? My shoe wardrobe is pretty basic, I guess if I want to wear skirts in cold weather I need to get some kind of boots? I hate high heels though...

Also, what does everyone wear underneath a skirt in winter to keep warm? Yoga pants, I suppose?

welcome!
i have to wear boots in winter for the sake of my easily-chilled feet-and i am only in PA, not ONT. depending, you might have a slip-on clog style of shoe that works. usually they can accommodate thicker socks, which you could remove once indoors if they are a fashion no-no for you.









yoga pants definitely work underneath skirts. someone here has posted about marvelous capri length long underwear, a brilliant idea imho.

also earlier posts (just a page or 2 back?) talk about petticoats, flannel line dunderlayers....more ideas.


----------



## Magelet

I love boots in the winter. (I love that its getting to be fall so I can wear them again. they're too hot in the summer). I have boots with heels and boots with no heels. Some of my favorite boots are frye's (veronica slouches? engineers? I thing the veronicas....?), with really no heel to speak of. Of course my true winter boots are a pair of black suede canadienne's with heels, but the greatest part? They're waterproof/resistant!!! suede rainboots. And when I put them on, they fit like a custom made glove. I'm in love, and I've already had them for a year. (I probably should have them treated for water again.) I wouldn't wear them puddlestomping, but we get a lot of rain, and I don't worry the least about wearing them in the rain. (nor do I worry with the fryes. they handle anything, even mud all day. they're workhorses, as well as cute).

If you can afford it, I recommend getting yourself a pair of heavy duty (but cute!) comfy boots without a heel if you don't like them. Then again, I do have 5-7 pairs of black leather boots in my shoes closet of about 10 pairs of shoes...... (and a brown pair) so my advice is a little biased. lol

I also have some mary jane type shoes (naot's, super comfy) that look good with skirts. but if I need extra warmth on my feet, it needs to be nylons or tights, since socks would look weird.


----------



## Noelle C.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dillpicklechip* 
I have a question, though. Right now I only wear skirts in the summer, with sandals. If I want to wear a long skirt in the winter, what kind of footwear is best? My shoe wardrobe is pretty basic, I guess if I want to wear skirts in cold weather I need to get some kind of boots? I hate high heels though...

Also, what does everyone wear underneath a skirt in winter to keep warm? Yoga pants, I suppose?

Granny boots! Nope, not an old lady, I just love the vintage look.

I wear a couple pairs of dance tights, of all things, or sometimes a pair of footed (versus over-boot) figure skating tights. Back when I was still taking lessons, those things kept me warm, even when my legs were otherwise bare! Any dance store should have them. My favorite brand was, and still is, Danskin.


----------



## kangamitroo

these are not sophisticated maybe, but they (in dark brown) are my ultimate cozy boots.

the only thing i don't like about autumn is saying goodbye to sandals.







shoes feel so confining. dressy in winter is a problem to me, as i am not a fan of typical dressy shoes. i'm learning, slowly but surely.

my winter compromise is usually to wear warm boots, and change into flats soon after arrival at my destination. (these-in black-are my all-purpose interview, out to dinner, party shoes.)


----------



## Dillpicklechip

Thanks to all those who answered my questions!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *kangamitroo* 
welcome!
i have to wear boots in winter for the sake of my easily-chilled feet-and i am only in PA, not ONT. depending, you might have a slip-on clog style of shoe that works. usually they can accommodate thicker socks, which you could remove once indoors if they are a fashion no-no for you.









Thank you--I think clogs would be great for cool weather, probably not for the dead of winter when I have to walk in the snow, but I definitely should get some clogs for fall. And I would definitely wear them with thick socks. I have cold feet, so once the weather gets cold I am always wearing two pairs of socks at all times.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Noelle C.* 
Granny boots! Nope, not an old lady, I just love the vintage look.


Granny boots are so cool...I would love to wear those, I just wonder about how comfortable they are?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kangamitroo* 
these are not sophisticated maybe, but they (in dark brown) are my ultimate cozy boots.

my winter compromise is usually to wear warm boots, and change into flats soon after arrival at my destination. (these-in black-are my all-purpose interview, out to dinner, party shoes.)

Those boots look very comfy indeed...I like the grey ones. Cute shoes, too!


----------



## Magelet

Go try some. If they fit well, they're comfy. If they don't, they're not. For instance, if the sole of the middle of the shoe comes down before your foot does (if there is space there) they may be comfy at the store, but not later. If it supports your foot the whole length and is comfy, its more likely to be comfy.


----------



## heidirk

this is just a mini rant...

The wonderful, beautiful tights I bought at Kmart the other week...

yeah, they don't fit.









(they should fit- I bought my size according to the package)


----------



## kangamitroo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heidirk* 
this is just a mini rant...

The wonderful, beautiful tights I bought at Kmart the other week...

yeah, they don't fit.









(they should fit- I bought my size according to the package)

well, that stinks. like my shawl i just brought home from Target, soft cream-colored one....with an almost inch long tear that I saw when I spread it out for ironing







. back it goes.


----------



## kangamitroo

*shopping in my own closet*
i was cleaning things out for a clothing drive at dd's school. i found 2 great dresses. technically maternity dresses, they have ties (near the ribs) that can be done looser or snugger. when they are snugger, they do not make me look pregnant or anything. both are knee length. with a cardigan on top and dress pants under, i have two new outfits--for free!


----------



## Magelet

Where do I get long black skirts that are safe in the kitchen/food serving enviroment, pretty inexpensive, totally cover my legs but I won't trip, don't shorten my stride, and are sturdy? I start a new job in a couple days and I'm not sure where to go for the new things I need for the dress code!!! (I could wear black pants, but I think I'm going to only buy skirts, since I would rather wear skirts.) Also, what type of skirt would you go with? Please help! thanks. I'm not sure I have time to order online and would rather order locally, though online places would help too. Thanks!!

(sorry to sound frantic, I'm running out the door as I ask lol)


----------



## neveryoumindthere

I like the skirts at shukronline.com
they are *very* sturdy, not sure what you count as inexpensive though.

HTH


----------



## onyxravnos

Quote:


Originally Posted by *neveryoumindthere* 
I like the skirts at shukronline.com
they are *very* sturdy, not sure what you count as inexpensive though.

HTH

Mmmmm I love shukronline.... i have 3 skirts from them that are my main dress only switching when all three are dirty. Totally covering and fit fantastic... best part for me too is that they fit great before i got preggers again and _STILL_ fit (it just gets shorter as I move the waist up







)

but yes not really cheap unless you are a smaller size and can get them on sale although they are very sturdy so they kinda last forever.


----------



## Magelet

better to buy quality that lasts than to pay only a little but have to buy frequently, in my opinion. That's about what I'm looking to pay. (goodness knows where its coming from lol, it will be a squeeze, but it is for work so...). For some reason I'm only seeing sale items? mostly with black sold out. though the sizes would fit.

I may need them ASAP, hopefully I can have a short paperwork day on tuesday (working sun, mon), go shopping and find something to wear for training...


----------



## Liquesce

Shukr runs seasonally ... right now they're clearing out for their winter stock and are probably pretty low on most everything.


----------



## AutumnSunshine

Yeah definitely hit Shukr's sales!


----------



## Liquesce

So, I was poking around on the web for winter weight tights, and everything I was seeing was in the $35-45 range. For tights. Heavy material or not, that's a lot for tights. Does anyone know where to get a better deal on something that's still actually worth having? I've always been a long johns under skirts kind of girl, but I'd just like something that feels less frump, you know?


----------



## AutumnSunshine

How about:

http://www.hannaandersson.com/style....simg=35873_011

or

http://www.hannaandersson.com/style....simg=35874_015 (which are on sale for 2/$32)


----------



## smeisnotapirate

Liquesce, Target has some uber-cool tights in stock now for $3-12. Sound better?


----------



## Liquesce

Much!







Do you have the Target ones? (Or you the Hannah ones, UmmZaynab?)

I was thinking about this year instead of my aforementioned standard frumpy winter wear going with a silk slip, heavy tights, and a cool pair of pretty cableknit legwarmers I found. I'd just like to start feeling like I'm pulled together not just for public show but also for myself, you know?


----------



## smeisnotapirate

All of my funky tights are from Target. I wouldn't recommend getting anything cheaper than $6.99 or so - the $3-4 tights can be kinda flimsy and easily run, though they come in interesting patterns. I generally like the $9.99 ones - they seem to not rip and they've got all sorts of fun patterns.


----------



## AutumnSunshine

We have the ribbed tights for kids. They last forever and are nice and warm.


----------



## KingsDaughter76

Hi- Just happened upon this thread!  So nice to hear from other mamas who desire to dress modestly in today's very immodest world. I am pretty conservative in my clothing choices...moving towards skirts/dresses primarily because I love how I feel in them and they are more modest to me than a pair of jeans which accenuate my bottom too much imho. I love being really feminine and long flowing skirts just seem to fit that better. I don't know if I will get rid of all my pants- I like to layer a pair of loose pants under a dress for a unique look and takes care of the modesty issue too.  I am a Christian mom of 7 (4 girls-3 boys) and I have been feeling a prick to my heart for this past year on dressing more feminine...I used to do alot of skirts- then started wearing mostly jeans and t-shirts after my last baby...think the Lord wants me to embrace my calling of being a lady for him! 

Nice to "meet" all of you like-minded mamas! I will be subbing this thread!


----------



## Just Kate

Hey modest mamas! I need some help









I am a MSW student and have my field placement interview this Thursday. I am also a modest dressing mama and wear mostly long skirts (from shukronline) and long sleeve tee-shirts from local chains like Kohl's.

I am interviewing for a _very_ competitive placement at the local ER and am worried that my current modest but quite frumpy look might cost me the placement. I need ideas for modest interview attire that looks normal. Suits are out since I was specifically told not to wear one by my field instructor.

How can I dress modestly for this interview without looking like I dress modestly? I need to be covered past the kness when sitting, the elbows when they are bent and have my collarbone covered


----------



## AutumnSunshine

How about:

http://www.jjill.com/jjillonline/pro...F4996&h=M&sk=M

or

http://www.jjill.com/jjillonline/pro...F4996&h=M&sk=M

plus something like the ensembles shown here

http://www.coldwatercreek.com/jackets.aspx

or a more formal-looking shirt like this

http://www.coldwatercreek.com/Produc...-and-tees.aspx

or this

http://www.coldwatercreek.com/Produc...-and-tees.aspx

with a big 'ol necklace?

(Obviously these are a little expensive but for the blouses you could look for them at Ross/TJ Maxx/etc.)

For shoes, I am partial to clunky European style like these

http://www.llbean.com/webapp/wcs/sto...ogs%5Einit%7E0


----------



## smeisnotapirate

JustKate, is it cool weather by you? I'd wear a nice skirt like what UmmZynab suggested along with a turtleneck sweater. Professional and comfortable. Put a nice necklace on, and if you have your ears pierced, a matching set of earrings.

Does MSW stand for "medical service worker" or "masters of social work"? Because if it's the first, I might nix the necklace. Don't want them to think you're the type to wear accessories that might get in the way of hauling people around. When I took my first session of EMT training, a gal came in big earrings, and got an earful from the instructor about wearing inappropriate accessories. We got to hear about all the gory situations he could think of that would get them ripped out of her ears.


----------



## Just Kate

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smeisnotapirate* 
Does MSW stand for "medical service worker" or "masters of social work"? Because if it's the first, I might nix the necklace. Don't want them to think you're the type to wear accessories that might get in the way of hauling people around. When I took my first session of EMT training, a gal came in big earrings, and got an earful from the instructor about wearing inappropriate accessories. We got to hear about all the gory situations he could think of that would get them ripped out of her ears.

It stands for Master of Social Work









I still can't do any necklaces, scarves or dangling earrings, though, as I am applying to intern in the crisis intervention section of the ER, which means that many of the clients I see may have homicidal/suicidal ideation or are otherwise mentally unstable and its not a good idea to wear any accessories that may be used to hurt them or you.

Maybe my lack of accessories is why I look frumpy all of the time.


----------



## smeisnotapirate

Ok, got it. So yeah, a nice turtleneck sweater won't look weird without accessories.


----------



## AutumnSunshine

Who was looking for long black skirts? Was it this thread or the Covered Girls thread? I found this:

http://www.tabeez.com/c-185-skrw.aspx


----------



## AutumnSunshine

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Just Kate* 
It stands for Master of Social Work









I still can't do any necklaces, scarves or dangling earrings, though, as I am applying to intern in the crisis intervention section of the ER, which means that many of the clients I see may have homicidal/suicidal ideation or are otherwise mentally unstable and its not a good idea to wear any accessories that may be used to hurt them or you.


I think the outfits I posted would still look formal and professional without jewelry.

How about a plain shirt with a sweater vest over it? Or a short-sleeved cardigan? That would keep your clothes minimal enough for your work purposes.


----------



## heidirk

As far as looking polished w/o wearing any actual accessories...have yu guys heard the 'rule of 12' or it might be 14...anyhow. If Your shirt or jacket has large embroidery or funky/flashy buttons, they count as accessories. (bear wth me, I am going somewhere with this!) It is good to have a few accessories...so with a turtlneck for instance, look for one with an edging around the top of the neck, so when it's turned down it looks quite like a necklace. If you are good with a crochet needle you can edge one yourself. Or a blazer or sweater with a few shiny buttons, or an embroidered border and collar.

I think the 'dress over pants' thing would be an ideal outfit for an interveiw or work. K-mart right now has lots of shorter dresses in a 3/4 length sleeve that would look wonderful over black pants. can you tell I've been eye'ing them up?









now, does anyone know where a plus sized, 5'10" woman can buy tights that aren't black?


----------



## kangamitroo

i was zipping through Kohl's (with an exhausted dd) and noticed a very large selection of tights _and_ leggings in great colors, part of the Simply Vera Wang collection. since there had been talk of tights here, thought i should mention.

i need to go back soon, when we are not crazy tired from halloween costume shopping.


----------



## heidirk

Ladies, I am STILL hunting down plus sized tights!







I can find black, and I can find cream.
I don't want much, just brown, blue, and green! they could even be the ribbed tights, or the sweater tights, I don't care, I just want them to fit!


----------



## wish

heidrik how about these??

http://www.lanebryant.com/spanx-soli...4760/index.pro

Lots of colors here:
http://www.welovecolors.com/Shop/Plu...70bf_AyDH1Io8#

this might help too
http://www.elegantplus.com/Plus-Size...ze-hosiery.htm


----------



## heidirk

Wow! Those look like so much fun!

Thank you!


----------



## onyxravnos

So i'm sure it's been posted but i dont want to read through 21 pages







anyone have good sites for plus size / preggy friendly LONG skirts. I love shukr and normally that's where I get my skirts but as my belly gets bigger I have to pull them up - now they are calf length AND pressing into my ribs.

Suggestions? these maternity pants are driving me crazy i want my skirts back!


----------



## Liquesce

Quote:


Originally Posted by *onyxravnos* 
So i'm sure it's been posted but i dont want to read through 21 pages







anyone have good sites for plus size / preggy friendly LONG skirts. I love shukr and normally that's where I get my skirts but as my belly gets bigger I have to pull them up - now they are calf length AND pressing into my ribs.

Suggestions? these maternity pants are driving me crazy i want my skirts back!

Here you go.







Some are a bit shorter, but the black, denim, and khaki are available in 39" lengths.

ETA: I just realized they're pretty much all black, denim, and khaki.







So, _select_ skirts are in longer lengths.


----------



## mrsmabes

Hi Ladies, I loved reading your posts! I am so excited to find a group of like-minded mamas.







I am a Pentecostal so all we wear is skirts/dresses. I have four little girls who also wear dresses (except when camping, then they wear cullottes) I don't wear sleeveless or jewelry of any kind (exception my wedding rings).

Glad to meet you all!


----------



## pants

Oh yes. I am! (unless it's in the bedroom. HAHA)
I'm independent, fundamental, Christian. My view is that my body is mine and for the enjoyment of my hubby. The rest of the world does not need to see or know what I have. I am not wanting to be a sex object. Unfortunately, not to brag, but I come from a line of beautiful women and it is really really hard, even when dressing modestly, for people not to objectify.


----------



## heidirk

hi *pants*!


----------



## pants

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heidirk* 
hi *pants*!









LOL..I know..."pants" is a nickname from my hubby. He use to call me Brendie Pants and then it just shortened to pants. It really has no "hidden meaning" like I wear the pants in the family or anything. Nor does it have any hidden meaning about pants in general for women. I think it was cute so I hung onto it.


----------



## heidirk

my tights from we love colors came today! Yay!








and my jeans from Shukr! (one of them is small, it'll have to be my weight loss incentive pair!)

OK, so I tried out my tights. Let's just say, they're OK, not great. (sigh) They fit, they're nice colors, they're soft. But they don't have much 'snap' or stretch, so they bagged around my ankles right away. That's fine for my skirts that go to my shoes, but the ones that don't...let's just say...no.


----------



## Magelet

I don't know about the sagging ankles thing. I have only one pair (other than nylons), which sags a fair bit at the ankles. It works since I wear boots with them a lot, or long skirts mostly. Non-saggy ankles would be nice, but as long as the crotch doesn't sag I don't care that much. When the crotch sags, it drives me NUTS. I don't wear nylons, only stockings because of it, but these tights are big enough that the crotch doesn't sag







it kept me warm in the mountains. so lovely.

but wrt the sagging ankles, no idea, whether there's something you can do, or the fit or type or what.


----------



## heidirk

no, there's nothing i could do. They don't have enough spandex or whatever. it's like wearing a t-shirt on your legs.









eh...whadya do?


----------



## jlpumkin

Hi ladies. I've been lurking on your thread for a while but tend to lose you. So I'm posting to sub - might as well intro =) I am learning modesty. Not that I was purposely immodest before, it's just something I've felt called to over the last year. I do still sometimes wear pants, but make a noted effort to be covered from collar bone to knee. Shoulders covered too. However, for me this is something that I seem to travel from convicted to dabbling in and back to convicted. I guess it's a journey. I might add that a big part is struggling with pride. I've recently lost a lot of weight and it's nice to have folks notice. They don't tend to recognize my hard work when I'm in frumpy or plain clothes - but ahh that's part of the purpose eh? Did I mention I'm a work in progress =)


----------



## smeisnotapirate

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jlpumkin* 
Hi ladies. I've been lurking on your thread for a while but tend to lose you. So I'm posting to sub - might as well intro =) I am learning modesty. Not that I was purposely immodest before, it's just something I've felt called to over the last year. I do still sometimes wear pants, but make a noted effort to be covered from collar bone to knee. Shoulders covered too. However, for me this is something that I seem to travel from convicted to dabbling in and back to convicted. I guess it's a journey. I might add that a big part is struggling with pride. I've recently lost a lot of weight and it's nice to have folks notice. They don't tend to recognize my hard work when I'm in frumpy or plain clothes - but ahh that's part of the purpose eh? Did I mention I'm a work in progress =)

Welcome!

I think there are wonderful ways to dress modestly without straying into "frumpy" or "plain." I try to be very stylishly dressed, while also keeping my collarbones, elbows, and knees covered at all time. Check out Muslim blogs (I think they've got the modest style down), because many of these women have successfully been able to balance modesty with fashion.

Personally, I like playing with patterns and layers. One of my favorite outfits is layering a black short-sleeve collared shirt over a white long sleeve shirt, pairing it with a black-and-white polka dot skirt that covers my knees (and swings prettily, of course), and wearing black leggings and black UGGs (Target knock-offs, of course). I usually wear a black scarf to cover my hair as well, sometimes with a white ribbon around the frame of it. I'll try to take a picture.

So don't feel like "modest" has to be equated at all with frumpy. I love bright colors, stripes, polka dots, and still dress very modestly. No frumpy in MY wardrobe.









Good luck on your journey!


----------



## Magelet

welcome.

definitely no frump in my wardrobe either.







in fact, I choose clothes for their attractiveness on me before their modesty though I try for both. For me, modest means wearing a tank top under low cut shirts, not wearing spagetti straps out (mostly, I will occasionally wear a sleeveless dress in summer, hey its what I feel is right at the moment, so it is), and wearing skirts except at work.

You can be more modest without being modest all the time, or without subscribing to other's standards of modesty. (a la aforementioned strapless dress in the heat)


----------



## kangamitroo

i'm looking for a cardigan that comes below my hips. i had ordered this one, which came somewhere between hip and knee, but it was too big. (i should have measured myself more carefully and looked at their wonderfully detailed product measurements.) has anyone found something similar?

i'm also looking for a turtleneck dress that is not close-fitting. i would wear over pants. i wanted one from OldNavy but sadly they were out of my size.

thanks for any ideas.


----------



## smeisnotapirate

kanga, try searching for "car coats." I own two, and am always looking for more.

ETA: like this


----------



## kangamitroo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smeisnotapirate* 
kanga, try searching for "car coats." I own two, and am always looking for more.

ETA: like this

thanks for the tip, smeis. i like the one you posted! seems like "duster" is another handy term? i am not good at shopping, but slowly, with help from mdc, i am learning.


----------



## Dillpicklechip

Oh, I love those sweater coats! I don't know where to find them though. For a fall coat I ended up getting a fleece parka from Land's End, and it's okay but it doesn't come down as far as I'd like and I would have liked a slightly dressier sweater coat anyway.


----------



## heidirk

heheheh...the epitome of non-modesty- Victoria's Secret often has nice, long cardigan sweaters and wraps....


----------



## MommaSuzi

Hey there- I have a question for you all. Where exactly can one buy long denim skirts? I search and I search and cannot find them, except online. I am a bit of a funny shape so online clothing shopping is really a gamble I can't afford. But I know women have been wearing them since long before the internet existed.
Oh, I've also seen them at thrift stores, and have some denim jumpers from there but the selection is limited and I really just want to be able to go to a regular store to buy one or two. Any suggestions?


----------



## ancoda

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MommaSuzi* 
Hey there- I have a question for you all. Where exactly can one buy long denim skirts? I search and I search and cannot find them, except online. I am a bit of a funny shape so online clothing shopping is really a gamble I can't afford. But I know women have been wearing them since long before the internet existed.
Oh, I've also seen them at thrift stores, and have some denim jumpers from there but the selection is limited and I really just want to be able to go to a regular store to buy one or two. Any suggestions?

I have seen them at macy's and target, but it is really a lot of hit or miss. I have gotten most of mine by luck from Ross. I think I saw some at old navy a little while back. Good luck.


----------



## thebigfam

what about longer maternity skirts? Longer than knee but I don't really like mid calf or floor length. Where can I find them? I am in between "normal" size and plus size.

Big Momma


----------



## npl

Motherhood had a secret-belly fit long denim skirt that might work for you.


----------



## Magelet

Hey mamas, I've got a question. How do you balence being sexy and being modest? I think part of the reason my libido has been all but non-existant lately is that I really don't think of myself as sexy lately. But researching how to feel sexy (silly, I know, but that's me), didn't seem to help. I know the "swing your hips walk that gets you attention and makes you feel sexy", and it's not what I'm looking for. I still don't want attention from guys other than DP. It makes me feel very unsafe. However, I think I need to start thinking of myself as sexy. It's just hard to be that interested in sex, if you don't think of yourself as sexy.

So, how do you think of yourself as sexy, but sexy in a private way for you and DP? occasionally dressing up in sexy clothes for just him doesn't seem to really work, because I think I need to think of myself as sexy more/much of the time, since it just feels weird to dress up like that even for him. But I don't want to be "projecting" sexy to everyone in public! That's too scary. I do NOT want attention from other people. I think it's true that sexy is about confidence, and I know I haven't had that lately, but how do I find myself sexy without having to deal with strangers finding me sexy? That's just too threatening for me right now.

I'm sure if I had clothes that actually fit me, it would help, but I can't afford new clothes right now, so essentially the closest to fitting any winter clothes are is 1-2 sizes too big. all my shirts are L when I'm now a S or XS, and just T-shirts, but I can't afford new clothes.

I also cover my hair, and feel like my hair is probably one of the sexiest things about me, but when I cover it in public, it's so much work to make it look done and nice and sexy and not just in a braid for DP and me. (I'd have to have the time to rinse it and let it dry before I want it to look good, but not right before bed).

Thank you. I feel like I've really only explored two modes: horny, sexy, in your face 14/15 year old self, and frumpy, low libido, modest, 18/19/now self. I need to find something that is not so extreme.

Sorry if this is rambly. I'm tired, and its late, but it was bugging me. I don't want to be viewed as a sex object, but if I don't think of myself as sexy, I think I'll have a hard time improving my libido.


----------



## kangamitroo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magelet* 
Hey mamas, I've got a question. How do you balence being sexy and being modest? I think part of the reason my libido has been all but non-existant lately is that I really don't think of myself as sexy lately.

magelet: i am just figuring this one out. dh and i have had a bit of a.... drought period







what i do know is that regular exercise, more than anything, helps me feel good in my own skin. it helps me feel confident. and that eventually can lead to the "glowy" feeling that is the precursor to sexy. excuse the awkward articulation. i think those of us who wear looser, modest clothes need to be sure we are taking care of our bodies--feeling energized and fit. just because we are not showing off our bodies does not mean our bodies shouldn't be strong. maybe engaging in your favorite physical activity--do i recall that you dance?
also, the intimacy of a quiet meal or a walk together, if it can be managed. that might help. good luck.


----------



## Magelet

Thanks. I'm getting a bit sick of the "drought", though I know we're essentially only droughty on my side. I guess dance probably would be really good. It's so sensual that it can naturally be a bit of an aphrodesiac as well. (and mood booster which I could use).

As for upkeep, that's probably true. I guess I should ummm... work on that more. I've been sort of... letting go of things like shaving my legs and keeping them moisturized, and such, since they're never really exposed. (being as I wear long skirts, or pants and its too cold to wear less around the house atm). That definitely might help. Thank you. I definitely think I know what you mean by glowy.


----------



## smeisnotapirate

Don't let things go! You're too young.









I've replaced all my underwear with cute stuff, too. I realized after DS was born that I needed to feel pretty. The postpartum period was tough on me, and knowing that I was wearing a cute lacy bra and undies underneath my mommy clothes (usually something spat upon) did a whole lot. Also, I make sure that I do my hair for DH, even if it's just lasting for a couple of hours at night. Some nights it's tedious, but I appreciate the time to reflect on us.


----------



## mommy13

Hi I just wanted to join in. I too dress modestly. I was raised wearing only dresses but since getting older I do now wear pants. I do not wear sleevless or low cut shirts. I like my skirts and shorts to come to mid knee or below. I also do not wear anything tight. I am hoping that ya'll will be able to point me in the directions of places were I can find cute modest clothes.


----------



## Dillpicklechip

You can always wear pretty underthings underneath your modest clothes. And I agree that physical upkeep is very important! I always feel sexier after I shave my legs and put on some toenail polish.


----------



## Magelet

Hmmm maybe I'll get some cute underthings when I can afford them then. (I don't wear bras but I could get a wire-less bra or two for occasional wear).

I think exercise is definitely going to help. We took a krav maga (israeli contact combat/self defense) course today and it was so much fun. (and so incredibly intense of a workout). but doing something so physical made me feel so much better about my body. I think continuing to get in good shape and doing very active things *avoiding the dread e word* will help. I'm hoping I can find a way to pay for ongoing krav maga classes because they were amazing. but expensive. I may be able to convince my parents to help pay... As much as a part of me hates always asking my parents for things, I also know that I need to ask them for the financial help to do the things that help my recovery, because I can't afford them alone and that is so important right now.

Welcome mommy13. I would say a lot of us buy our clothes at regular stores (whether that is macy's, goodwill, ross, boutiques, or something else). It's harder to find things that fit our modesty standards but there are plenty of them for the finding. However I know there are some great online retailers of modest clothing, that I don't really know and you could browse this thread for, or one of the other ladies may know.


----------



## onyxravnos

So... inexpensive ONLINE places for ankle length skirts?


----------



## Liquesce

What's your definition of inexpensive?


----------



## onyxravnos

oh i don't know but a lot of the nicer length ankle length skirts i've seen (even jean or the like) have been like 60 bucjs...


----------



## Sara Geller

There are lots of definitions for modesty and affordability, but the website www.koshercasual.com has answers for both. They sell all modest clothing including long skirts priced from $10 - $25 and they are indeed fashionable basics.


----------



## kangamitroo

ladies, a long time ago i had posted with a question about Barbie clothes for my dd. well, i found a place on etsy. (it was my first time out of lurking on this thread, actually.) some of the dresses are short sleeve and knee length. while this does not mirror the modesty standards of many posters here, i find it a thousand times better than the skin tight clothes, hot pants and plunging v-necks that Barbie often comes with.

the seamstress takes special orders, too, if there are certain color preferences, and the service is very prompt.


----------



## ThreeJane

I usually wear skirts when I go into town (shopping, church, with DH, etc.)

Usually yoga pants and shirts at home, although when it gets "hot" (I live in north Idaho







) I'll wear skirts and dresses more, they're cooler!

I also snowboard and dirtbike; those are two sports you do NOT wear skirts in. I've seen a few skiers (likely Mennonites) that ski in skirts, but I think trying to snowboard in a skirt would be BEYOND immodest (thinks of a few bails I've taken where my feet have most certainly flipped over my head).

Ditto on the dirtbiking, although that is more dangerous than immodest...I couldn't imagine whipping down a dirt path at 30mph and have a skirt get caught in my back wheel... *shudder*

And now that I've written all this, I have the strange feeling I wrote it all before...if so, sorry!


----------



## scifimama

i'd like to join this tribe. i'm making the transition. i've always been a pretty modest dresser but i'm going further with it now like skirts only, no sleeveless stuff and headcovering. it's a little bit harder than i thought it would be. have been making scarves, using bandanas and knit caps. i just ordered 2 snoods from Garlands of Grace. i'm soooo glad this group is on here.


----------



## onyxravnos

welcome Chelsea


----------



## onyxravnos

So anyone have good leads on long childrens skirts? i know they exsist but i dont run into them locally and all the stuff i find online is short which is way to cold to be wearing around.. i was hoping to find some good long skirts my DSD could wear....


----------



## naomismommy2

Hi, I would like to join this thread. I am a modest dresser, and for me that means long skirts/dresses/jumpers, and plain colors and styles. I also wear a headscarf as a headcovering. It is nice to meet other mammas who think the same way!


----------



## 3tammuz

Yes please - any advice on places for longer skirts of little girls. I found some places ,but many are expensive. Some people I know had good luck at Children's Place - at least with older gals (over age 7 or so).

I think this site http://www.belowtheknee.com/ has some good choices, but I have never ordered from them (too big for my girls).

I have serveral skirts from http://www.devorafashions.com/girls.html. I love them and they have held up well - their girls sizes start too big, so I ahve yet to order from them for hte girls.

Someone sent this to me recently. Never ordered from them: http://www.koshercasual.com//girls-m...-23_22_64.html


----------



## ancoda

Quote:


Originally Posted by *onyxravnos* 
So anyone have good leads on long childrens skirts? i know they exsist but i dont run into them locally and all the stuff i find online is short which is way to cold to be wearing around.. i was hoping to find some good long skirts my DSD could wear....

I use http://www.modestclothes.com a lot to find good modest things online.

I like some of the stuff here http://www.upstreamgirl.com/default.aspx

Here is a boring long black skirt, but could be made cute with a cute shirt or something. http://www.h2opinklabel.com/product_p/333k.htm

Has several cute skirts. http://www.belowtheknee.com/


----------



## KempsMama

Hi all, new here, but this is a tribe I'm really interested in. I made the transition to skirts/dresses and modest tops about two years ago, and LOVE it. I love how I'm treated more like a lady, and I love how comfortable not wearing form fitting pants is!

My problem right now is finding maternity skirts? I'm having a local seamstress turn my old maternity jeans into skirts, but would also like to find regular denim maternity skirts, if at all possible. Any ideas?


----------



## Liquesce

Try New Creation.


----------



## kangamitroo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KempsMama* 
Hi all, new here, but this is a tribe I'm really interested in. I made the transition to skirts/dresses and modest tops about two years ago, and LOVE it. I love how I'm treated more like a lady, and I love how comfortable not wearing form fitting pants is!

My problem right now is finding maternity skirts? I'm having a local seamstress turn my old maternity jeans into skirts, but would also like to find regular denim maternity skirts, if at all possible. Any ideas?

i recently saw a link to The Modest Mom. i have not tried these skirts personally, but they look good.


----------



## 3tammuz

I just ordered from New Creation and the skirts are great. It is the most choice I have had in a long time and the service was excellent.


----------



## Moonprysm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Liquesce* 
Try New Creation.









I LOVE those skirts. Wish I could afford $26 for one skirt, though.


----------



## ncnow

:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Moonprysm* 
I LOVE those skirts. Wish I could afford $26 for one skirt, though.









The following sites offer monthly drawings for a free skirt from newcreation www.isthismodest.com
www.inashoe.com
www.forsalebymormon.com


----------



## heidirk

hey ladies! look what I found!!!

http://www.barenecessities.com/Plush...S_,search,.htm
























(now if only I could buy them!







)


----------



## smeisnotapirate

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heidirk* 
hey ladies! look what I found!!!

http://www.barenecessities.com/Plush...S_,search,.htm
























(now if only I could buy them!







)

Wow! THOSE sound amazing!


----------



## heidirk

I KNOW!!! so so very tempting!


----------



## PatienceAndLove

*waves*
I am a pretty active member of the "cover"ed girls thread, and semi-active in the covering pagans thread.
Anyway- I recently started a relationship with a new gentleman, and I brought up headcovering. He said he loved the idea, and was a little surprised at how appealing the thought of only him seeing my hair was. I recently put purple streaks in my hair, so I am currently rocking the alt hair style, but I plan on covering full time when I need to dye my hair for my internship.
As for clothes- I wish I had the money to buy some. DD and I are living with my parents since my divorce and relocation back home. And I am jobless, so they buy pretty much everything for DD and I. I know I need new clothes, but I am reluctant to ask. If money were no issue- I would score several skirts from New Creation and Shkur, and some nice half-sleeve or 3/4 sleeve shirts. As for coverings, I adore the snoods on http://www.garlandsofgrace.com and the Tiechel (most specifically the Mitpachat scarves) at http://www.headcoverings-by-devorah.com


----------



## PatienceAndLove

So, I am amending my previous post.
I am thinking I might start rounding out my current wardrobe with some regency style gowns. Sense and Sensibility has some lovely patterns, and supplimental bodices to provide a more modest top. And my aforementioned beau thinks the style is just wonderful, and looks forward to seeing me in my new gowns.


----------



## phathui5

Question: What do you all do for beach wear? We're going to the beach for a week in September and I need new ideas.


----------



## smeisnotapirate

I generally wear a normal speedo one-piece under a long sundress and a light cotton sweater that I don't mind getting wet. It's a breezy, comfy outfit, and you can go in the water and still be modest.


----------



## Magelet

I wear a one peice swimsuit that's well covered, not skimpy. I'll usually wear a sarong on the beach, and just the swimsuit for swimming.


----------



## kangamitroo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phathui5* 
Question: What do you all do for beach wear? We're going to the beach for a week in September and I need new ideas.

last summer i got by with cropped linen pants and a loose, tunic-length top. i would leave the clothes right by water's edge, with our towels. so i could enjoy swimming, but not trek across the sand in my swimsuit.

i have been thinking about this a lot, actually. my mil has a pool, and if it is just us, fine. but when dh's cousin comes and brings her son (13) and his friend....i realized i am not comfortable swimming. this is new to me and it felt strange. when my fil was alive, i could not swim around him. i think that actually marks the beginning of my transition to more modest dress.
not meaning to ramble or go OT at all


----------



## Liquesce

Generally I don't swim at the beach (not a modesty thing, a minor phobia thing







), so loose drawstring pants and any sort of lightweight top. I've tried skirts at the beach here and there, but sea breezes catching the hem have been enough of a problem to me to have mostly given up on them.


----------



## onyxravnos

i read an article once about a women who had to go to a pool and explain that shes was looking fir her _SEVEN_ piece swim suit that had been left behind.









i'm with the other ladies about a sorong or a light dress but if you really want a modest swim suit they are out there, try looking on some of the modern muslim clothing sites.


----------



## Kreeblim

This might not be as modest as you're looking for, but I hate showing too much skin and it took me YEARS to find a suit I found covering enough. This site has a huge selection and even a catagory for modest suits: http://www.swimoutlet.com/Womens_Swimwear_s/203.htm

My friend from California suggested I search on-line for "women's long board shorts" which are loose shorts that can be as long as below the knee that are very much like men's swim trunks but made to fit women and available in more colors. I prefer simple black, and mine is much like the one in this link, although it is solid black: http://www.swimoutlet.com/product_p/3212.htm

I pair mine with a half-sleve surf shirt that's really close to this: http://www.swimoutlet.com/product_p/15538.htm

They have the same shirts in full sleeve too, which I almost went with.


----------



## smeisnotapirate

Kreeblim, that's really cute!


----------



## ps4624

Last night I read through this post, mostly out of curiosity. Today, my husband and I were walking into a store and the woman in front of us had her head covered and was wearing a long outer coat. I said to my DH that I learned last night that a lot of women felt empowered by covering up. He was surprised and asked why. We discussed

1. Feeling that modest dressing protects a woman from being viewed as sexual by strangers
2. Saves something special for DP that no one else is entitled to see.

My husband was really interested in view point #2! I should point out that while I definitely have a sense of style, I never veer towards the trendy and showing too much has never been my thing. It was, however, pretty interesting to see DH's reaction to the reminder that he's the only one who gets to see the goodies


----------



## PatienceAndLove

I think the biggest issue I run across with swimsuits is that I can never find one that supports the girls! I am a 40H, so I have enough issues with finding shirts that fit and don't make me look preggers, let alone trying to squeeze into a swim suit!
I saw this site (http://www.modestswimwearsolutions.com/) and noticed that "custom made" was an option. I am going to contact the owner and see what options there are for an overly blessed woman, such as myself.

I also wanted to post the following sites:
http://www.becomingswimdress.com/
http://www.hydrochic.com/index.html


----------



## PatienceAndLove

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ps4624* 
Last night I read through this post, mostly out of curiosity. Today, my husband and I were walking into a store and the woman in front of us had her head covered and was wearing a long outer coat. I said to my DH that I learned last night that a lot of women felt empowered by covering up. He was surprised and asked why. We discussed

1. Feeling that modest dressing protects a woman from being viewed as sexual by strangers
2. Saves something special for DP that no one else is entitled to see.

My husband was really interested in view point #2! I should point out that while I definitely have a sense of style, I never veer towards the trendy and showing too much has never been my thing. It was, however, pretty interesting to see DH's reaction to the reminder that he's the only one who gets to see the goodies









You are very correct on the empowered part!
And as for #2, my beau is of the same view point as your DH. Not that my beau gets to see anything yet, but he has said that once he gets to, he doesn't want to share ;-)


----------



## PatienceAndLove

Hey Mamas!
I am starting to sew some regency era dresses for my wardrobe, and I was wondering about headcoverings you might think would look nice.
I have done a regency era hairstyle that I love, but sometimes I prefer having all of my hair covered. I usually do a bun style for my hair, but I have been considering a snood style with a mitpachat scarf.
Neither of these styles is historically accurate, but I prefer scarf styles to bonnets (which are historically accurate). Any suggestions or ideas???

NOTE: x-posted to "Cover"-ed Girls


----------



## wytchywoman

Hi ladies,
I am wondering if any of you live in warm climates, and how you dress during the summers. I am exploring modest dress and I live in Southern Arizona, so when I say warm climates, I really mean triple digit heat for about half the year. I have the swimsuit nailed (critical in this part of the country). Basically I found a swimshirt at a thrift store and am going to couple it with leggings and a swimskirt and wear a normal bathing suit on underneath to help support the "girls". As for the rest of it....I have several pairs of sweats and yoga pants and a few long skirts, but don't really know what I can wear in the summer without melting.
TIA,
M


----------



## Magelet

I'm interested to hear the ideas for regency coverings, I'm very interested in stuff like that.

As for modesty in the heat, I actually find that a long skirt can be cooler than shorts. A long flowy very lightweight cotton skirt flows in the breeze and lets any breeze in, but keeps the sun off, and is more comfortable. I know it's a weird idea, but it works well for me. If you think about it, more covering, loose clothes are quite common in hot areas. think of beduoin and arab dress. It keeps the sun off. hth


----------



## wytchywoman

I never thought about it that way Magelet. Thanks!!! Going to have to do some hunting for some gypsy skirts for summer time.


----------



## Dillpicklechip

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magelet* 
As for modesty in the heat, I actually find that a long skirt can be cooler than shorts. A long flowy very lightweight cotton skirt flows in the breeze and lets any breeze in, but keeps the sun off, and is more comfortable. I know it's a weird idea, but it works well for me. If you think about it, more covering, loose clothes are quite common in hot areas. think of beduoin and arab dress. It keeps the sun off. hth

I find the same thing. My mom is always saying to me in the summer, "Oh, how can you stand to wear that long skirt!" But I find it's cooler to not have the sun's rays beating directly on my skin.


----------



## smeisnotapirate

Ditto. I love long, loose clothing in the summer.


----------



## wytchywoman

So what exactly is considered modest dress. I'm sure it's pretty subjective but are there standard guidelines that most of you have in common? Some of it I'm sure is kind of common sense like no cleavage, no bootay showing out the bottom of your skirt, stuff like that....do some of you wear pants, or only skirts and dresses? What about sleeve length?


----------



## Liquesce

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dillpicklechip* 
I find the same thing. My mom is always saying to me in the summer, "Oh, how can you stand to wear that long skirt!" But I find it's cooler to not have the sun's rays beating directly on my skin.

Oh my god yes. When I was in Luxor in the summer the difference in comfort between the tourists who all thought tank tops and short shorts and just as much bare skin as possible were the way to go and everyone else in long, loose cotton was incredibly plain. I can not count the number of sweaty, beet-red men I saw walking around taking off skimpy shirts to try to use them as makeshift parasols to better block the sun from their heads, arms, and legs. Desert climate? Cover it up.

I will say, though, that out of the direct sun in humid climates, less clothes can feel better. They just can. But long, light, loose clothes which allow for a lot of air circulation aren't really _hotter_ than shorter clothes ... there's just less there to stick to you in that kind of icky way that clothes can when you're sweaty.


----------



## PatienceAndLove

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wytchywoman* 
So what exactly is considered modest dress. I'm sure it's pretty subjective but are there standard guidelines that most of you have in common? Some of it I'm sure is kind of common sense like no cleavage, no bootay showing out the bottom of your skirt, stuff like that....do some of you wear pants, or only skirts and dresses? What about sleeve length?

Well- I have personal modesty standards of things I prefer.
I prefer skirts over pants, but I do have a lot of pants left over from when I wore them a lot. I dont have a lot of money currently, and the thrift stores haven't had many skirts that fit me, so I am wearing what I have.
I do prefer to have my clevage covered, but again- I am making due with what I have, for now. I will wear camis to cover as much as I can, but as a 40H, sometimes even a cami isn't enough. As for sleeves, I vastly prefer elbow length over short-sleeve and long-sleeve. It is a nice compromise between the two. I also prefer looser clothing, but not so loose that I look pudgy.
LoL- a good rule of thumb, IMHO, is loose enough to look like a lady and tight enough to look like a woman.

http://www.sensibility.com/share/melissafrontclose2.jpg


----------



## PatienceAndLove

odd question-
What is y'alls prefered undergarments? I usually wear just a bra, but I am feeling pulled toward making and wearing stays. The structure seems like it would be a lot more supportive for an endowed lady, such as myself, and would provide some nice back support. Did a mention redistributing for a smoother look? lol.
And the stays seem like it would be a lot more comfy than a corset.


----------



## Liquesce

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PatienceAndLove* 
And the stays seem like it would be a lot more comfy than a corset.

I'm not clear on the difference between the two?


----------



## PatienceAndLove

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Liquesce* 
I'm not clear on the difference between the two?

Corsets are heavily boned for waist reduction, while it seems that stays are lightly boned or corded for support. Short stays were very common during the Regency era, but long stays were also used.
The main difference (from what I have gleaned from reading, as I have never worn stays) seems to be that while a corset squishes and redistributes, stays seem to just support the back and breasts with light waist reduction.


----------



## phathui5

*Some of it I'm sure is kind of common sense like no cleavage, no bootay showing out the bottom of your skirt, that....do some of you wear pants, or only skirts and dresses? What about sleeve length? stuff like*

For me, I only wear skirts that are ankle length, so there's no anything showing out of the bottom of my skirt. I will wear T-shirts, but not shirts that are totally sleeveless.


----------



## smeisnotapirate

I try to follow the Jewish law of tzniut. That means covered collarbone and elbows, covered knees, all skirts. I'll admit that oftentimes I wear pants, which doesn't fit with tznius, but I always have my knees, collarbone, and elbows covered.


----------



## KempsMama

We are Catholic, and the last real writings on dress are from Padre Pio, and are not from the Church herself, so it's very much an individual thing.

That being said, my self imposed dress code, formed with the help of my DH, is something like this:

Dresses/skirts unless not appropriate (example: I CANNOT bowl in a dress. Major FAIL. So this is one rare exception.)
Hemline to the knee, although I often add leggings under my knee length dresses for additional "movement" modesty, as I have a 2 year old.
Cleavage covered, although I must admit this is a struggle as I am well endowed. I would move more towards a collar bone rule, however DH discourages this.








I wear short sleeves, although I avoid them whenever I can. That's more of a comfort issue.

While modesty is a large part of my wardrobe choices, femininity is an equal consideration.


----------



## Magelet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wytchywoman* 
So what exactly is considered modest dress. I'm sure it's pretty subjective but are there standard guidelines that most of you have in common? Some of it I'm sure is kind of common sense like no cleavage, no bootay showing out the bottom of your skirt, stuff like that....do some of you wear pants, or only skirts and dresses? What about sleeve length?

For me, modesty is.... subjective to the weather. I will admit that in those hot muggy days, I have worn even strapless dresses out, because I can't stand any more fabric sticking to me than I must. In general, dress for me is based off the idea that I want to look attractive, lady-like, feminine, and pretty. I do not want to look sexual, slutty, etc.
My general standards are:
-long skirts are preferable (mostly for personal style, and fun. they are so fun!), shorter skirts (around knee length) are fine as weather appropriate.
-when I need to, I will wear pants (like for work). only when needed. they are not "skin tight" jeans, though they are fairly tighter than I might like. (from pre-modest days, but I can't afford new jeans. they don't fit anymore though, so they're less tight).
-sleeves should be weather appropriate. I don't mind short sleeves, or even tank tops (but not the spagetti strap top, for the most part.) if it's hot out. however they do look sometimes odd with a long skirt AND headcovering long sleeves in winter, short in summer. I will even wear spagetti strap leotards and pants for workout, because a leotard is what I'm most comfortable working out in.
-clothes should not over emphasis my bust, butt, etc.
-clothes should be neither too baggy as to make me look unkempt, fat, or otherwise ugly, but should not be skintight. fitted is best. (exception would be leotards. I grew up in them. they feel perfect to me. to me they aren't sexual. I will wear a leotard and a skirt as an outfit happily.)
-I also cover my head in public and in front of unrelated men (and sometimes women I don't know well, it depends on how I feel)

they're just my standards, what I'm comfortable with.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PatienceAndLove* 
odd question-
What is y'alls prefered undergarments? I usually wear just a bra, but I am feeling pulled toward making and wearing stays. The structure seems like it would be a lot more supportive for an endowed lady, such as myself, and would provide some nice back support. Did a mention redistributing for a smoother look? lol.
And the stays seem like it would be a lot more comfy than a corset.

umm that would be panties. I don't do bras (except very very rare special occasions, where I need the "shape". But it's so so comfy not to wear bras, and since I've always hated them, I've realized I don't want to live my life in that much discomfort. If I'm having bouncing issues, I wear a leotard under my clothes, and the ladies get squished close enough not to bounce. problem solved.


----------



## PatienceAndLove

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magelet* 
umm that would be panties. I don't do bras (except very very rare special occasions, where I need the "shape". But it's so so comfy not to wear bras, and since I've always hated them, I've realized I don't want to live my life in that much discomfort. If I'm having bouncing issues, I wear a leotard under my clothes, and the ladies get squished close enough not to bounce. problem solved.

The ability to go braless boggles my mind! I cannot remember the last time I was able to do that!!! *grumbles about being well endowed*


----------



## Magelet

come check out the bra free tribe if you want. I know there are some VERY well endowed mamas who love life bra free. (bra free and support free don't have to be the same, there are many women who wear camis, shelf bras, soft bras, and other things.)
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...light=bra+free


----------



## jul511riv

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smeisnotapirate* 
I try to follow the Jewish law of tzniut. That means covered collarbone and elbows, covered knees, all skirts. I'll admit that oftentimes I wear pants, which doesn't fit with tznius, but I always have my knees, collarbone, and elbows covered.

yea, dat.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PatienceAndLove* 
The ability to go braless boggles my mind! I cannot remember the last time I was able to do that!!! *grumbles about being well endowed*

i cant find a bra that fits, so ive been unhappily braless for over a month now...i'm a 36H or I. I can also wear 34's. The largest bra i could find is an FF. Whenever I put it on I get engorged.


----------



## PatienceAndLove

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jul511riv* 
i cant find a bra that fits, so ive been unhappily braless for over a month now...i'm a 36H or I. I can also wear 34's. The largest bra i could find is an FF. Whenever I put it on I get engorged.

I finally got fitted, and learned I was NOT a 38 DDD, but a 40H.
Lane Bryant has some turbo uber comfy bras.
Have you checked out Bra Experience?


----------



## PatienceAndLove

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magelet* 
come check out the bra free tribe if you want. I know there are some VERY well endowed mamas who love life bra free. (bra free and support free don't have to be the same, there are many women who wear camis, shelf bras, soft bras, and other things.)
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...light=bra+free

Thank you for the invite, but dislike my body shape when I don't have firm support.


----------



## xekomaya

subbing! Should have done it a while ago but now I'm pregnant and crabby and nothing at all fits so I'm going to keep a close eye on the thread.

I'm waiting for New Creation to update their inventory (they say it's coming soon!) and hopefully they'll have some skirts that fit me. I have to check target for some long sleeves. I'm hoping they still have the liz lange "transition" type shirts they had last time I was pregnant.

Does anyone know of very wide leg pants that are either elastic-y enough to fit during pregnancy or actually for pregnancy? Style-wise, I'm thinking something like the Shkur pants, but I'm not sure if they'll stay up.

Its nice to meet you all!


----------



## jul511riv

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PatienceAndLove* 
I finally got fitted, and learned I was NOT a 38 DDD, but a 40H.
Lane Bryant has some turbo uber comfy bras.
Have you checked out Bra Experience?

Im not in the usa, unfortunately.


----------



## smeisnotapirate

I have some great wide-leg pants from duo maternity. Love them.


----------



## joyfulblessings

I dress modestly!! I wear long skirts/dresses and modest tops and so does my dd. I am raising her to believe that women are beautiful and that modesty is beautiful and that only her husband should see "her". I make most of her clothes since it is getting so hard to find modest little girl stuff. I love my long skirts


----------



## kittymac

I've been lurking for awhile, and have read through all of the posts, so I figured it was time to introduce myself.








I'm LDS, so we usually dress relatively modestly by todays standards. I personally feel called to take it a little further.
I DO wear makeup, but never heavily. I wear long skirts and keep my legs covered. I wear temple garments under my clothes, so no bare shoulders or spaghetti straps. I prefer shirt sleeves to be 3/4 length or longer, but will wear slightly shorter sleeves when it gets really hot.
I'm teaching my daughters the value of modesty as well. It feels so empowering to embrace my "divine" femininity. It's also good to know that,when I'm talking to a member of the opposite sex, they are listening to ME, not looking at my boobs!
It's great to talk with others like me!


----------



## Michelle0

The new fashion trends for pregnant woman. The clothing maternity you can browse here is much in in fashion world.


----------



## akichan

New Here! Like kittymac, I am LDS so no bare shoulders or higher than knee-length skirts/shorts.

on a recent trip I've decided to try wearing skirts but I think long skirts are the most practical, since I'm all over the floor with my kids every day. I'm inspired by the Duggars since I noticed that I do behave differently while wearing skirts. What are your reasons for dressing modestly? Or is this covered in a different part of the thread that I ddin't read?

Any advice on stocking up on cheap clothing?


----------



## akichan

Oh, and how do you keep your midriff covered while nursing? Do you invest in nursing clothes or tanks, like the Glamourmom stuff? Or do you just use a nursing cover? I hate nursing covers but don't like that you can see my belly/undergarments while nursing, I think that's very immodest.


----------



## HappyFox05

Quote:


Originally Posted by *akichan* 
Oh, and how do you keep your midriff covered while nursing? Do you invest in nursing clothes or tanks, like the Glamourmom stuff? Or do you just use a nursing cover? I hate nursing covers but don't like that you can see my belly/undergarments while nursing, I think that's very immodest.

I just make sure my shirt's pulled down, or I'll layer a t-shirt w/a button-front shirt.


----------



## smeisnotapirate

I use a regular, loose tank top under my regular shirt - pull up the shirt and pull down the tank, and baby's head covers up any exposed breast.


----------



## wytchywoman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *akichan* 
What are your reasons for dressing modestly? Or is this covered in a different part of the thread that I ddin't read?

Any advice on stocking up on cheap clothing?

I am a recent convert to modest dressing as well. I just reached a point where I wanted to be covered. I actually really like it and the one time I did wear jeans ( to a fair) I felt sort of vulnerable. I have found that wearing long skirts is actually easier than calf length. I am a teacher so I am up and down with kids all day as well and the longer the skirt, the easier it is not to flash people. I also wear stockings and/or leggings underneath the skirt.As for how to do it cheaply, I have just been making the rounds at thrift stores. I have found at least 1-2 skirts at each store I've stopped at and it is certainly cheaper than buying them new, especially with the prices they can be online. The only thing I've bought new was a swim skirt that I found online and it was 60% off.








As far as nursing goes, I saw a modest nursing top online. I think it's pretty much a tank top that ends just below your breasts, that is designed to be worn under a shirt. I think you could probably find a few cheap tanks or camisoles at a thrift store and just cut off the upper portion of it and hem it by hand and then wear it under a shirt.


----------



## kangamitroo

congrats, smeis, on the birth of naomi. i hope you are enjoying getting to know one another.









welcome, kittymac and akichan.

i have been wearing dresses over pants, as i am 6' tall and it is hard to find shirts long enough. (and i like the look.) i want to get long skirts, but when i try them on....i feel like i am as wide as a house







i want to be modest, but i also want to feel pretty-not in a showy way, but still. any advice on tops, or certain cuts of long skirts, that might help? i'm usually drawn to A-line shape.

i think i am asking for a shirt that makes my hips look narrower...


----------



## heidirk

AFA nursing goes, a belly band under any shirt works well for me.

No neckline exists that I can hike a booba up out of.


----------



## onyxravnos

actually i mind less when im nursing. i try not to show off everything and i can get a little weird feeling when some skin is showing but i', feeding my baby. its the time im less worried about being covered and more about getting my kid fed.

the tank top under a shirt is a good idea but so hot in the summer... i have all these muslim type shirts that are great but no good for nursing so i've just said


----------



## EhveesMom

Hello all!

Another modest mama here!

I'm trying to slowly transition to all skirts dresses but it's a long road to do so.

Btw I believe that modesty goes beyond just what you're wearing and also describes a lifestyle.


----------



## Liquesce

I'm the odd one out who actually does like nursing covers, but not the bulky specialty item ones. I have a bunch of semi-sheer silk chiffon scarves ... you know the kind that look more or less opaque from a distance but if they're close up to your face you can see through them about the same as sunglasses? IMO those make awesome nursing covers. Air flows in and out, the baby can see out, but an observer would have to really be scrutinizing to see in. Plus they take up no space in a purse, and there's no hassle involved in tucking a corner into the neckline of a shirt and draping. Works for me, at any rate.


----------



## heidirk

I went to Old Navy last night, and found.......

SKIRTS!!!!!!!!







I was actually shopping for DS1, but on the way out I saw this fantastic long flowy, breezy skirt! Then I wentdown the aisle, and they had at least 4 different styles in calf length or longer!!! They are gorgeous! And they are all fully lined too!

I bought two...and I may go back for more...


----------



## smeisnotapirate

No way! Affordable??


----------



## heidirk

$29.95.... lots cheaper than Shukr! and one I got has the same type of embroidery along the bottom!

lemme go check online....brb

ok, here's one-
http://oldnavy.gap.com/browse/produc...scid=752395012

and the store had this style- only in a long length!-
http://oldnavy.gap.com/browse/produc...scid=730604022

I got the top one. and one w/embroidery. the brown one almost covers my ankles!


----------



## niengolina

Hi,
I'm trying to be more modest. For me this means no cleavage, no spaghetti straps (usually not sleeveless, but it gets hot in the high desert in the summer). No tight pants, trying to switch to more skirts. As for nursing, I wear and cami with a built-in bra under my shirts so nothing shows. I'm also interested in head covers... And, oh, how I love the goucho pants.

I've actually been wanting to buy skirts from here. They're $29.95 as well. I can't seem to win the givaways









Quote:


Originally Posted by *heidirk* 
$29.95.... lots cheaper than Shukr! and one I got has the same type of embroidery along the bottom!

lemme go check online....brb

ok, here's one-
http://oldnavy.gap.com/browse/produc...scid=752395012

and the store had this style- only in a long length!-
http://oldnavy.gap.com/browse/produc...scid=730604022

I got the top one. and one w/embroidery. the brown one almost covers my ankles!


----------



## PatienceAndLove

Quote:


Originally Posted by *niengolina* 
Hi,
I'm trying to be more modest. For me this means no cleavage, no spaghetti straps (usually not sleeveless, but it gets hot in the high desert in the summer). No tight pants, trying to switch to more skirts. As for nursing, I wear and cami with a built-in bra under my shirts so nothing shows. *I'm also interested in head covers...* And, oh, how I love the goucho pants.

I've actually been wanting to buy skirts from here. They're $29.95 as well. I can't seem to win the givaways









What types of headcoverings are you interested in?


----------



## niengolina

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PatienceAndLove* 
What types of headcoverings are you interested in?

I really don't know. Do you have any links I can check out?


----------



## PatienceAndLove

Quote:


Originally Posted by *niengolina* 
I really don't know. Do you have any links I can check out?

my compy is being a bit weird right now, so i will just give you some site names, if that is ok

garlands of grace
headcoverings by devorah
cover your hair
hijab style (gives some great modest dressing tips)
and tznius.com has some good step-by-steps for tying scarves


----------



## niengolina

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PatienceAndLove* 
my compy is being a bit weird right now, so i will just give you some site names, if that is ok

garlands of grace
headcoverings by devorah
cover your hair
hijab style (gives some great modest dressing tips)
and tznius.com has some good step-by-steps for tying scarves

Thank you! I especially like the Garlands of Grace site. I'll be looking more at those.


----------



## Magelet

also, my fave headcovering is homemade. I found a peice of fabric with decent drape that looked nice (it's orange/pinky stripes, not as weird as it sounds though) cut it about 34 in by 34 in, and did a rolled hem on it. It ends up looking a bit like phatui's in her interview pic lol, in terms of style. I like it a lot, but I think I would do 30 in by 30 in next time for a "bandana style" but bigger scarf, or 36+ for a tichle style scarf to cover a bun. It's a little in between.

I also have bought several thin (in terms of heavyness of cloth. maybe 12-18 inches across?) rectangular scarfs at street fairs and markets over the years. I like to use them to make the dutch coronet from tznuis.com. I put my hair in two braids and pin them in a coronet on top of my head, securely and then I tie the coronet of the scarf in front of my braids. It's absolutely the most secure covering I have, I think I could surf/wrestle/run/chase toddlers/insert your headscarf losing actitivty here and dance all day, and not have it be even loose at the end of the day.


----------



## dealic

Hello!

I love wearing skirts (although I do wear pants and its not really for modesty reasons, so sorry for the intrusion). However I am limited when I wear them to work because I need pockets. I have only 1 skirt with pockets.

Does anyone have a similar problem, or know of a solution for this? I just got 4 lovely new skirts and want to increase how often I wear them. I don't own a sewing machine, and although I would love one its not in the budget. I also would need to learn to sew if I did get one. So hopefully I can find an easy solution to this.

Thanks!


----------



## kangamitroo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dealic* 
Hello!

I love wearing skirts (although I do wear pants and its not really for modesty reasons, so sorry for the intrusion). However I am limited when I wear them to work because I need pockets. I have only 1 skirt with pockets.

Does anyone have a similar problem, or know of a solution for this? I just got 4 lovely new skirts and want to increase how often I wear them. I don't own a sewing machine, and although I would love one its not in the budget. I also would need to learn to sew if I did get one. So hopefully I can find an easy solution to this.

Thanks!

may i ask what kind of work you do? that might help to know how much pocket you are really needing. do you have the kind of job, for example, where you could actually wear a short apron full of pockets?

i have this problem, too, and many skirts with built in pockets....well, the pockets are too shallow to really help (or _too_ big and i look thick around the middle. there's no pleasing me i guess!







)

i have thought of getting one of those 18th-century pockets that tie around the waist. they are sold at craft fairs in my area. perhaps not the most practical solution. i look forward to hearing the suggestions of others.


----------



## dealic

Hi!

Thanks for the reply! I work in a group home for men with special needs. I could possibly do an apron around the house, but I don't know, I don't feel like an apron kind of girl... I don't think I have ever worn one and I don't know I could pull it off... It seems too out there for me for some reason.

Basically I usually need to carry my cell phone, sometimes a laminated picture, sometimes keys or gloves or other small items. I have wondered about the tie around the waist kind, and like the premise but I haven't ever seen one in real life.


----------



## Faliciagayle

way, waay, waaaaaaaaay up thread there was a discussion regarding bloomers; today I found this: http://www.vermontcountrystore.com/b...0?evar3=BROWSE


----------



## jul511riv

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Faliciagayle* 
way, waay, waaaaaaaaay up thread there was a discussion regarding bloomers; today I found this: http://www.vermontcountrystore.com/b...0?evar3=BROWSE

Me likey!


----------



## mum4vr

I have often considered sewing a small pocket to the inside seam of my skirt waistbands-- I bought a skirt that had one once. A machine wouldn't be needed or even preferred, since hand stitches would show less... hmmm.

I also have several skirts w a cargo pocket on the outside thigh- another option if you can find matching fabric...

Now I feel inspired to sew.

blessings


----------



## xekomaya

StyleJ is now selling long maternity skirts!! woohoo!


----------



## kangamitroo

what are your favorite tops for very hot sticky days? i know last summer this was discussed....and i'm being lazy to not dig back. if you have any photos (catalog pages etc) that would be lovely.

if i have linen on the bottom, i don't want to go linen on top, too. i can't deal with all the wrinkles









thanks for any ideas


----------



## mum4vr

My current fav is a pj weight cotton 3/4 sleeve blouse-- looks pretty and femenine, but also slightly western-wear. Not really my style, but it's so cute and comfy, I wear it att. Now if only I can find a few like it, but more... ME. (I never press it-- just machine wash, then soak in shower on hanger and drip dry-- zero wrinkles, and zero pressing).









I'd love to hear others' ideas bc I do not wear anything shorter than 3/4 sleeve in public. My long sleeve lightweight t's are getting kinda sticky this time of year...


----------



## heidirk

shukr has some beautiful stuff right now.

http://www.shukronline.com/women-prints.html

really makes me wish I could sew...


----------



## PatienceAndLove

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mum4vr* 
My current fav is a pj weight cotton 3/4 sleeve blouse-- looks pretty and femenine, but also slightly western-wear. Not really my style, but it's so cute and comfy, I wear it att. Now if only I can find a few like it, but more... ME. (I never press it-- just machine wash, then soak in shower on hanger and drip dry-- zero wrinkles, and zero pressing).









I'd love to hear others' ideas bc I do not wear anything shorter than 3/4 sleeve in public. My long sleeve lightweight t's are getting kinda sticky this time of year...









here are a few things I found:
http://oldnavy.gap.com/browse/produc...scid=686591032

black tissue t

white tissue t

elbow length black t

gray tissue t

Cotton Jersey Elbow Sleeve Henley

Women's Regular Modern Raglan Sleeve Balletneck Pocket T-shirt

Ultimate Stretch Cotton Ballet T-Shirt

Pinpoint Pique Women's Polo

¾-Sleeve Boat-Neck T-Shirt

Featherweight ¾-Sleeve Boatneck T-Shirt


----------



## shnitzel

Do any of the headcovering modest dressing moms do back carrys with their babies'?
DH doesn't want me to wrap DD on my back b/c he's convinced she will pull my headcovering right off but I am finally getting the hang of it and want to try back carries.
Any tips?


----------



## smeisnotapirate

shnitzel, I do back carries with my little ones. When you pin in the front, criss-cross your bobby pins. You'll feel the tug long before it comes out. Also, wrapped and tied headcovers will work better than just something that only stays on because of a pin. So try tichels and bandannas instead of snoods.


----------



## Magelet

I've carried babes in an ergo back carry before. If you don't have long ties, it shouldn't be much problem. Either go with a tichle or crown tie where the ties are up on your head, or use something without extra ties, like a bandana, it's only when there were like 4-6 extra inches, or other dangly bits that they got really tempted. And I agree, crossed bobby pins work wonders.

Back carries are far too useful to avoid merely because of headcovering, it can definitely be worked around.

The most secure, absolutely unpullable covering I know is this:http://www.tznius.com/cgi-bin/dutch.pl. But instead of putting my hair at a bun at the back of my head, I do two braids, then pin them securely in the same shape as the scarf will be, quite forwards on my head. Then, I wrap the strands of the scarf in front of the braids. I wrap them around the first strand a lot more times than in the pic, so it's tighter to itself. No pins in the scarf, it stays on all day, and nothing for babe to tug at. It stays put without pins (other than in the braids) even with exercise and vigourous activity all day.


----------



## JamieCatheryn

Can I get y'all's advice on this issue please? I am uncomfortable showing much of my legs or a low neckline, wearing pants that show the shape of my behind, and at times my hair. My husband doesn't see what the big deal is, but before when I wore normal things I'd get leered at, get propositioned for prostitution, get hit on. Besides my clothes I wear now are simply more comfortable, t-shirts or button-up shirts, loose long skirts. DH keeps saying I should wear more things like ____ as an everyday thing, whatever less modest thing he sees me wear to coverup at the beach or at home like this sarong I tied on as a dress, or the jeans I put on when I was out of clean clothes. I don't want to ignore his wishes or argue with him but I just don't want to do that!


----------



## neveryoumindthere

nak

What abt doing what us muslimahs do, dress up at home, but cover up when you're out?

or did he specify he likes for you to wear that stuff out?


----------



## smeisnotapirate

You could do what neveryoumindthere does, absolutely. That would be a good compromise.

I just want to say that you shouldn't feel like you should dress a certain way just because your hubby wants you to. If YOU want to do that for him, fine. But don't do anything that makes you feel uncomfortable if you don't want. It's YOUR body.


----------



## PatienceAndLove

I agree with Smee.
I think where something sexy and sassy for DH is fun! Even if it's just naughty underwear. As for the hair thing, remind him that when you cover it in public, it becomes something that is just for him. It puts a spin on it that makes it sexy, and slightly forbidden









On a side note, ladies, I found a blog where the author discusses her journey towards modesty, as she sees and understands it for herself.
I thought y'all might enjoy taking a peek!
http://thatmarriedcouple.blogspot.co...g-modesty.html


----------



## Logan

Im am finding there are ways to be sexy and modest at the same time- but I am still working out how that looks for me. As a young single mama it feels more important to me to not 'let myself go' or become modest to the exclusion of feeling beautiful. For me being modest is about making myself feel more beautiful and appealing, so I am still finding ways to wear clothes which make me comfy (not too immodest, but not to frumpy) and still honor the kind of person I want to show the world I am. Its a delicate balance, but I am getting there.


----------



## frugalmama

cross-posting this from the Trad Catholic thread

Mind if I pop in here for a quick question? I normally just lurk on this thread.

We dress modestly, which normally equates to dresses {by her choice} for DD who is starting K this fall. We homeschool, and I normally buy her used school uniforms {polo or middy blouse and jumper} to wear on school days as I can get them CHEAP here {$1 a piece} and they last very well.

DD is starting a local homeschool PE class that is held at a YMCA gym, and I'm at a loss for what to have her wear to PE. It looks like from pics most of the kids wear t-shirts and tight fitting pants {think leggings} for PE for her age.

Would a dress get in the way too much? Would a skort be better? I have a few uniform skirts with shorts under that I got for her to wear already.

Trying to make sure we have this ironed out beforehand as it sometimes take me a while to find modest clothing that fits her as she is tall for her age.


----------



## JamieCatheryn

Just above the knee dresses, long tunic shirts, or skirts plus bright colored leggings look to be "in" for girls' back-to-school now. I love that look, it's fun and cute and practical and modest.


----------



## Magelet

To JamieCatherine: Did you tell him why you prefer to be more covered up? Guys don't get the kind of... vaguely threatening sexual objectification attention that women get (at least not the same way). Maybe try explaining to him that you feel unsafe/insecure/uncomfortable with men leering, and soliciting you for prostitution, and it is much more comfortable for you to not be leered at, cat-called, and otherwise objectified. He probably doesn't realize that to us, it can sometimes feel threatening when men act this way, and thus why it would feel safer to be dressed more modestly. (plus you get more respect.)

Also, have you asked him why he doesn't like it when you dress modestly? Is he wanting to see more of your body because he finds you attractive and likes to see you? Is he wanting other men to see how awesome he is for having an attractive woman like you? Is he worried people will judge him when you're together, thinking he's some oppressive man who makes his woman cover up?

I think by explaining what you gain AND talking to him about his real concerns about it might help you guys work it out. You shouldn't dress in a way that makes you uncomfortable just because he wants you to. That said, it would probably be most harmonious to discuss and work out both of your issues with it, and maybe find some compromises, or maybe just get to a point that makes you both comfy.

I know when I started dressing modestly, and covering my hair, my DP was REALLY worried that people would think he was some oppressive bastard who made me dress that way. slowly he found that people didn't look at him weird, and he got used to it and it no longer bothered him. If your hubby's concern is wanting to see you in skimpier clothing more, maybe making a habit of wearing sexier things at home/with him in private might help reassure him that just because you want to cover up more in public, he still gets to see a lot of you dressed sexy. etc.

To frugalmama,
I think that a moderately full (full enough that she can run, not so full it's inclined to fly up at the least breeze.) skirt/dress that is to the knees/above the knees combined with leggings (which are completely not see through, unlike tights, and have sort of a "pant"-ness to them, rather than an "underthing"-ness) would be much better modesty wise than say a skort, depending on the activity, and if your daughter plays hard. With a skort, say, if they're playing softball and she slides for a base, or if she falls or dives for a ball playing some activity, there's a definitely possibility of seeing up the skort if they haven't changed much from my day. Whereas with leggings (or even tight shorts) under the skirt, yes you'll see up the skirt if it flys up or she falls, but there's nothing to see.

Depending on the activity longer skirts might be perilous or immodest. I've worn ankle length skirts irish dancing a time or two and it turns out not only are knee length skirts cuter for it (the dancing is all foot-work which you can't see in an ankle length skirt), they are more modest for that activity. With the long skirts, I'd often step in/on them and pull them down dangerously low. Knee length skirts, my feet don't get tangled in them, and I don't pull them down with my feet. (running could cause the same problem.)


----------



## frugalmama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magelet* 
To frugalmama,
I think that a moderately full (full enough that she can run, not so full it's inclined to fly up at the least breeze.) skirt/dress that is to the knees/above the knees combined with leggings (which are completely not see through, unlike tights, and have sort of a "pant"-ness to them, rather than an "underthing"-ness) would be much better modesty wise than say a skort, depending on the activity, and if your daughter plays hard. With a skort, say, if they're playing softball and she slides for a base, or if she falls or dives for a ball playing some activity, there's a definitely possibility of seeing up the skort if they haven't changed much from my day. Whereas with leggings (or even tight shorts) under the skirt, yes you'll see up the skirt if it flys up or she falls, but there's nothing to see.

Depending on the activity longer skirts might be perilous or immodest. I've worn ankle length skirts irish dancing a time or two and it turns out not only are knee length skirts cuter for it (the dancing is all foot-work which you can't see in an ankle length skirt), they are more modest for that activity. With the long skirts, I'd often step in/on them and pull them down dangerously low. Knee length skirts, my feet don't get tangled in them, and I don't pull them down with my feet. (running could cause the same problem.)

I'm leaning towards the Short dress & leggings idea {but that requires buying leggings so IDK if we'll be able to right now as it depends what we find at our cheap clothing store}.

They are doing activities such as these:
1) follow the leader to introduce the kids to each other
2) ball skills (dribbling, throwing through a hoop, kicking)
3) parachute play
4) "Don't wake the lion" - one child is the sleeping lion and the others sneak up on him/her and s/he tries to catch them before they get behind the safety line
5) mat time with the wedge - set out the mats so they can practice tumbling and also the wedge so they can roll downhill or somersault (do this for the last 30 mins)
6) "baseball" - set a ball on top of a cone and have them try to hit it
7) Kickball

It's the tumbling that I worry about modesty the most in - DD will LOVE it as she loves anything where she can do gymnastics moves, but finding clothing that stays on her is tricky due to her build {tall, broad shouldered and petite for the rest.


----------



## Magelet

yeah, I'd say she needs shorts or tights of some kind for tumbling. if you can't find any at the store, maybe you can make some shorts?


----------



## PatienceAndLove

Quote:


Originally Posted by *frugalmama* 
I'm leaning towards the Short dress & leggings idea {but that requires buying leggings so IDK if we'll be able to right now as it depends what we find at our cheap clothing store}.

They are doing activities such as these:
1) follow the leader to introduce the kids to each other
2) ball skills (dribbling, throwing through a hoop, kicking)
3) parachute play
4) "Don't wake the lion" - one child is the sleeping lion and the others sneak up on him/her and s/he tries to catch them before they get behind the safety line
5) mat time with the wedge - set out the mats so they can practice tumbling and also the wedge so they can roll downhill or somersault (do this for the last 30 mins)
6) "baseball" - set a ball on top of a cone and have them try to hit it
7) Kickball

It's the tumbling that I worry about modesty the most in - DD will LOVE it as she loves anything where she can do gymnastics moves, but finding clothing that stays on her is tricky due to her build {tall, broad shouldered and petite for the rest.

WalMart carried Geranimals, and they usually have leggings available. And since it's summer, you might check and see if the cotton capris are available. They usually run about $3. I got several pairs for DD about 2 years ago, and she is still able to wear them.


----------



## mom2fussy

JamieCatherine: I've run into similar feelings from my DH. As Magelet said, a lot of it is that he wants others to see that he has a nice looking wife - not one who is "on display" by dressing immodestly, but also not one who's too "frumpy" or out-of-style. And if I ONLY wore very modest and/or shapeless clothing, both at home & out, he'd really miss seeing more of my body.

I feel prettier/more feminine & DH prefers if I have a nice-fitting skirt as opposed to pants that are too baggy. So I've been wearing skirts a lot more lately. I still have some very nice clothes from my pre-modest dressing days that I can't bear to get rid of, so I started wearing those around the house when DH's home. It's interesting that that's what a lot of muslimahs do (as Neveryoumindthere said). I'm Christian, but it just seemed like a good idea to still get use out of the clothes & make my DH (very) happy.

Just as I wouldn't want him to "let himself go" or wear something in public that I considered really ugly/embarrassing, for his sake I don't want to do that to myself either. So I try to look nice for him & make sure he's happy with what I'm wearing.

Maybe you could discuss things with your DH to find out what he'd most prefer you wear (or what he most dislikes)?


----------



## OkiMom

I posted a ways back on the thread about a Maternity formal gown, meant to subscribe but forgot to. I never did go to that ball but I have the opportunity to go this year and once again Im pregnant. I did find a pattern (if anyone is in the same boat I am) that is easy to convert to maternity. Gown Pattern

As for an an introduction. Im a SAHM of two beautiful girls. Ive been dressing more and more modest since I got back from Iraq in 2005 and started to wear skirts/tops only earlier this year. Partly its because of my religion and partly because its just more comfotable, especially living in a miltiary community. Even dressing modestly, wearing a wedding band and having two children/beinging pregnant isn't enough to get some of the guys around here to leave you alone. I was asked out again tonight when we were shopping for kids shoes.

One question, anyone else have a problem with their shirts sagging open when they bend over. I have noticed lately a lot that when I bend down to help one of my girls I end up giving people a free peep show without meaning to. Doesn't help Im a well endowed person (34Gs, possible bigger, I need to order new bras) and getting shirts that fit me is hard. Also, anyone know where to get good maternity shirts that aren't really really low cut? Im overseas (Japan) so I would need to order online but the only shirts at the PX are low enough cut that my DH told me only place Im wearing that is in the bedroom (it was really bad, I couldn't believe how low cut some of the stuff was).


----------



## PatienceAndLove

I have found that camis really help a lot. A lot of the plus size shirts that I have are lower cut than I am comfortable with, but I scored a lot of camis that make the shirts much more modest.
Check the maternity websites for nursing camis. Also, Lane Bryant has a nice selection. I am very fond of the lace topped ones- they are longer and higher.

I hope these links are helpful
http://oldnavy.gap.com/browse/produc...scid=488848472
http://oldnavy.gap.com/browse/produc...d=1&pid=488848
http://www.motherhood.com/Product.as...ategory_Id=MC2
http://www.motherhood.com/Product.as...ategory_Id=MC2
(my favorite cami!) http://www.lanebryant.com/tops/camis...cat=335%406000
http://www.lanebryant.com/tops/camis...cat=335%406000
http://www.lanebryant.com/tops/camis...cat=335%406000
http://www.lanebryant.com/tops/camis...cat=335%406000


----------



## Nickarolaberry

Frugalmama, we have found that bike shorts underneath skirts for our girls works nicely, also capri leggings. They are actually not allowed to wear their skirts to school without something like that underneath, since it's a Montessori and they spend a lot of time up and down on the floor and would be flashing anyone and everyone without the underthings.

I found some decent bike shorts at Frenchtoast.com for dd1 and they have lasted now 3 years, so I am getting my money out of them. Dd2 wears the capri leggings I find on clearance plus a coupon from children's place because the ones I find at goodwill or thrifts tend to have lost their stretch/elastic. I don't pay more than $3 a pop for them and they have lasted 2 years which is pretty good for being worn and washed at least twice a week in a hot climate.

Skirts much longer than their knees get caught up in their legs when they do tumbling or sports though; it can be perilous.


----------



## frugalmama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nickarolaberry* 
Frugalmama, we have found that bike shorts underneath skirts for our girls works nicely, also capri leggings. They are actually not allowed to wear their skirts to school without something like that underneath, since it's a Montessori and they spend a lot of time up and down on the floor and would be flashing anyone and everyone without the underthings.

I found some decent bike shorts at Frenchtoast.com for dd1 and they have lasted now 3 years, so I am getting my money out of them. Dd2 wears the capri leggings I find on clearance plus a coupon from children's place because the ones I find at goodwill or thrifts tend to have lost their stretch/elastic. I don't pay more than $3 a pop for them and they have lasted 2 years which is pretty good for being worn and washed at least twice a week in a hot climate.

Skirts much longer than their knees get caught up in their legs when they do tumbling or sports though; it can be perilous.

I'll have to look into those - right now we've come up with a PE outfit that is a parker uniform skirt with shorts under {it's kinda like a skort but looks like a skirt front and back} paired with a polo shirt. Now if I could just find another couple skirts like it in the next size we'll be good for the year.


----------



## bythesea

Hi, I'm new here but have read through this thread and the covering one and figured I better join so that I can talk with people who are into dressing more conservatively/modestly.

I live by the ocean and I know of only one person that dresses modestly and I've only seen her twice and that was when I felt I was being called to dress more modestly. Of course since I've started I haven't seen her at all to strike up a conversation.

Since I'm a christian of no particular flavor, I've been very careful to not try and appear as something I am not. I wear knee length or longer skirts, shirts have to have sleeves (slowly switching to elbow length as I find them) and be no more than 4 fingers down from my collar bone. If I wear jeans (I do not wear shorts at all unless swimming) I am wearing tunics or short dresses that cover my bottom over them. I have found that layers are my friend.

I have tried covering my hair as well (I really, really like the hijab style but again don't want to represent myself as something I am not) but where I live, that just draws WAY to much attention and being rather shy, I don't like that feeling at all.

Anyway, sorry this is so long. I'm just thrilled to have found a group of people that are on this journey of modesty also.


----------



## PatienceAndLove

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bythesea* 
Hi, I'm new here but have read through this thread and the covering one and figured I better join so that I can talk with people who are into dressing more conservatively/modestly.

I live by the ocean and I know of only one person that dresses modestly and I've only seen her twice and that was when I felt I was being called to dress more modestly. Of course since I've started I haven't seen her at all to strike up a conversation.

Since I'm a christian of no particular flavor, I've been very careful to not try and appear as something I am not. I wear knee length or longer skirts, shirts have to have sleeves (slowly switching to elbow length as I find them) and be no more than 4 fingers down from my collar bone. If I wear jeans (I do not wear shorts at all unless swimming) I am wearing tunics or short dresses that cover my bottom over them. I have found that layers are my friend.

I have tried covering my hair as well (I really, really like the hijab style but again don't want to represent myself as something I am not) but where I live, that just draws WAY to much attention and being rather shy, I don't like that feeling at all.

Anyway, sorry this is so long. I'm just thrilled to have found a group of people that are on this journey of modesty also.

welcome to the tribe!








I posted some links for youtube videos regarding different headcovering styles in the cover-ed girls thread. Look at some of those and see if any of those styles strike your fancy.


----------



## ImaSophie

Hi Momma's! I am Jewish (reform) I dress modestly and I cover my hair but more like what you see at Garland's of Grace. I wear 3/4 sleeve or full sleeve tops, I do layering, skirts/dresses below knee to the ankle and wide leg pants.


----------



## PatienceAndLove

Ladies-
OneStopPlus has body suits!
I was entirely too excited to see them! Now I don't have to worry about showing off a little too much when I sit or bend over!
They have them in women's, tall, petite, and misses

http://www.onestopplus.com/clothing/...roductTypeId=1

http://www.onestopplus.com/clothing/...roductTypeId=1

Oh, and some super cute jean skirts, as well.


----------



## heidirk

those are very nice.


----------



## LambQueen

Jewish modest dresser here. Wear skirts out of the house and no sleeveless. having a hard time with DD who goes to a school where all girls where skirts, but on weekends at birthday parties all girls wear yoga pants, etc. she is 7. she was the only girl wearing skirts at a gym party. maybe she should go to a more observant school where the girls wear modest clothing out of school also? it seems so hard to make your child the outsider, even when it's in your own community, supposedly.


----------



## onyxravnos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LambQueen*
> 
> Jewish modest dresser here. Wear skirts out of the house and no sleeveless. having a hard time with DD who goes to a school where all girls where skirts, but on weekends at birthday parties all girls wear yoga pants, etc. she is 7. she was the only girl wearing skirts at a gym party. maybe she should go to a more observant school where the girls wear modest clothing out of school also? it seems so hard to make your child the outsider, even when it's in your own community, supposedly.


what about skirts over cute jeans? thats what i put my DSD in. and it adds extra modesty for jumping/tumbling/playing.


----------



## wytchywoman

Does anyone have any good connections for long tunics? There are times where I really need to wear pants for safety for modesty reasons. I was thinking if I could find a long tunic (like mid thigh or top of the knee) I could wear that over jeans or pants and be fine with it. I've looked at a lot of tunics on line but most of the ones I see look like a longer version of a normal shirt to me and I'm just not comfortable wearing that with pants.


----------



## wytchywoman

I found this site:

http://www.eastessence.com

They have long tunics and long skirts for a really great price. I know some of you here wear head coverings and they have some nice ones on there as well for $7. All together I got three long skirts and 2 tunics for $90 and that included shipping.


----------



## firefrenzy

Hi- I'm new on these boards but I think this is the tribe for me. I'm not a mom yet but I do dress modestly compared to most people. As a Christian, I feel that my body belongs to me and that I should save my body for my husband. I describe myself as "modern modest". I still wear jeans but only loose fitting jeans and slowly making the transition to wearing mostly skirts. I watch the cuts of shirts and layer with camis and undershirts if needed. I very very rarely show my shoulders in public. (was forced to as a bridesmaid in a friend's wedding as she refused to let me wear a shaw during the wedding ceremony







)

I will continue to watch for for more ideas


----------



## kangamitroo

you might find that dresses can work just as well. so many dress styles are above the knee, whereas tunic-length tops on me (i am very tall) often are only to the hips.

ones that are "shirt dress" style (like this) have a loose enough fit to go over pants easily. i just found one from summer sale rack at Old Navy. even a sweater dress can work, if it is loose and the pants fabric is smooth.

good luck!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wytchywoman*
> 
> Does anyone have any good connections for long tunics? There are times where I really need to wear pants for safety for modesty reasons. I was thinking if I could find a long tunic (like mid thigh or top of the knee) I could wear that over jeans or pants and be fine with it. I've looked at a lot of tunics on line but most of the ones I see look like a longer version of a normal shirt to me and I'm just not comfortable wearing that with pants.


----------



## wytchywoman

Thanks kangamitroo, I did find some longer tunics on an islamic clothing site, but I also bought a few shorter dresses at Old Navy that look cute over pants. Great minds think alike!


----------



## frugalmama

Does anyone know of a retail place like Walmart or Target that carries something like a underscarf for a Hijab? I'm not Muslim FWIW I am Catholic.

I was already moving towards covering more of the time with a simple triangle of fabric, but I'm going to have to go to covering more skin in summer from now on due to medications that are making my skin very light sensitive. My Doc recommended a Hijab or something that provided similar coverage of the neck and shoulders - and it's too hot here in TX to wear turtlenecks in July! I'd like to get some now so that by summer I'm well practiced and have found what style works for me.

Scarves are easy as my thrift shop has them for .99 each at the most - often 2/$1, but I've never seen anything like an underscarf there.

And does anyone know anything about the almira hijabs that are easy on? I saw them online, but am hesitant to spend the cash as finances are very tight.


----------



## onyxravnos

cotton headbands! walmart/krogers/whatever should have them over next to the brushes and stuff the thin ones will do but they often have thicker ones. Perfect for under scarves... and very plain so should be able to find them to go with any color scarf.


----------



## Smithie

"Jewish modest dresser here. Wear skirts out of the house and no sleeveless. having a hard time with DD who goes to a school where all girls where skirts, but on weekends at birthday parties all girls wear yoga pants, etc. she is 7. she was the only girl wearing skirts at a gym party. maybe she should go to a more observant school where the girls wear modest clothing out of school also? it seems so hard to make your child the outsider, even when it's in your own community, supposedly."

Before I sent my girls to a "more observant" school where they have a higher chance of being told that they can't study Torah as adults, shouldn't go to college, are obliged to submit to their husbands in marriage, etc., I'd buy them some long tunics or skorts to wear over yoga pants. Why chance a major problem instead of solving the relatively minor one?

My DD wears yoga pants all the time, often under dresses but sometimes with just shirts, and I have not noticed that it is damaging her natural modesty or her Jewishness. But she is four. By the time she is 7 I will probably not want to see her spread-eagled in yoga pants in public, so I sympathize with your dilemma.

DD owns about five versions of this outfit: http://www.hannaandersson.com/style.asp?from=SC|65|2|24|25|3||&simg=36325_B59, only with ankle-length leggings. With a sweater on top or long-sleeved white shirt underneath, it's very modest and entirely functional and she doesn't stand out at her Reform preschool. Nor does she stand out among the Chabadniks. And really, not standing out as a physical spectacle is kind of the point.


----------



## frugalmama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onyxravnos*
> 
> cotton headbands! walmart/krogers/whatever should have them over next to the brushes and stuff the thin ones will do but they often have thicker ones. Perfect for under scarves... and very plain so should be able to find them to go with any color scarf.


I'll look - so far no luck with any of my local stores. I'll try Target and Sally Beauty today. I hope I find them as I need a pick me up - I found a beautiful grey knit skirt in my size at the thrift a few days ago, ankle length and so soft. When I went to put it on today I discovered it's made of Rayon - and I'm allergic!









On another note - has anyone used these arm sleeves before? I'm considering ordering them to convert my elbow length polos into long sleeve to help keep the sun off my skin in summer but am trying to figure out if they fit plus size without looking like a sausage casing and or rolling down all the time. .


----------



## Liquesce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frugalmama*
> 
> On another note - has anyone used these arm sleeves before? I'm considering ordering them to convert my elbow length polos into long sleeve to help keep the sun off my skin in summer but am trying to figure out if they fit plus size without looking like a sausage casing and or rolling down all the time. .


Not from that store, but I have some. While I've never had any problem with them, they're generally about elbow-length and might be a bit awkward under an elbow-length top -- gaping and such. Usually they're more for women concerned with coverage when wearing particularly wide or bell sleeves than for adding length. I've seen longer ones, but since they're not the norm they're typically advertised as such.


----------



## shnitzel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liquesce*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *frugalmama*
> 
> On another note - has anyone used these arm sleeves before? I'm considering ordering them to convert my elbow length polos into long sleeve to help keep the sun off my skin in summer but am trying to figure out if they fit plus size without looking like a sausage casing and or rolling down all the time. .
> 
> 
> 
> Not from that store, but I have some. While I've never had any problem with them, they're generally about elbow-length and might be a bit awkward under an elbow-length top -- gaping and such. Usually they're more for women concerned with coverage when wearing particularly wide or bell sleeves than for adding length. I've seen longer ones, but since they're not the norm they're typically advertised as such.
Click to expand...

I have never tried those but I know people sometimes make their own by cutting one end off of socks and for those you can do the same things with leggings which would also make them longer.


----------



## JessEmmie8210

I am modest.. I wear pants.. long pants... my legs are ugly. I was not blessed with legs that are pretty. I don't like wear anything low cut..pants or shirts outside my house it makes me feel uncomfortable. Yup I would be the momma that you would say who the lady dressed like an old fart??!!


----------



## kangamitroo

clothing challenge for you mamas who are hooked on modest dressing blogs:

i will be attending a birthday party for the 7yo son of my boss, at their family's home in the late afternoon/evening. the boy is my student.

my usual would be dark denim jeans, with my favorite dress/tunic: black with tiny white polka dots. i would feel comfortable, at ease, and the jeans are a change from my work clothes.

but, i don't want to over or underdress here. modest, but less conservative than for work.


----------



## onyxravnos

kangamitroo - that sounds like it would be fine. Normal everyday clothing. You are an adult you cam be a little more 'dressed up' then the children.


----------



## MrsBone

I wonder what modest means to you? Is it a religious reason? what are the reasons? I dress modestly, but not for any religious reason or anything. I wear pants, shorts and tanks, but I don't wear anything super tight, or that will reveal cleavage(not that I have much). I don't wear short dresses or skirts. Some of the skirts and dresses I wear are still above the knee, but not too short. But it's mainly for my own comfort level. And, I'm average build, pretty slim, so it's not like I'm trying to hide much, I'm just a naturally modest person. The main reason I don't like to wear shorts is because of my horrible varicose veins on the back of one leg.


----------



## wytchywoman

Mrs. Bone,

I dress modestly for personal reasons as well. My skirts are almost always down to the ankle and I pick tops that don't show cleavage or are super tight. I also cover my hair most of the time. All of this is just based on personal preferences and comfort levels. I don't like people looking at my body.


----------



## firefrenzy

MrsBone- I do it mainly for personal reasons but also some religious reasons. My particular denonmination of Christianity doesn't have "rules" for modesty but I feel as a Christian there are parts of my body that should be kept just for my husband. But the type of clothing I wear is up to me and my comfort level. I don't show clevage. I keep my shoulders covered. I do wear jeans/pants and capris. Skirts and dresses to my knees. I'm also considering covering my hair.


----------



## onyxravnos

Okay moms. give me the skinny on modest children's clothing. I'm in need of the baby - 8 year old range for both girls and boys. I'm having a terrible time finding


A button up shirts that are NOT white and
B: skirts that go all the way down and don't just stop above the knee. 

it seems that most skirts stop above the knee :/ and why on earth anyone thinks white shirts on small children is a good idea is beyond me... Help?


----------



## frugalmama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onyxravnos*
> 
> Okay moms. give me the skinny on modest children's clothing. I'm in need of the baby - 8 year old range for both girls and boys. I'm having a terrible time finding
> 
> 
> A button up shirts that are NOT white and
> B: skirts that go all the way down and don't just stop above the knee.
> 
> it seems that most skirts stop above the knee :/ and why on earth anyone thinks white shirts on small children is a good idea is beyond me... Help?I don't know about finding them new,


I don't know about finding them new, but I get all ours at our local thrift shop. Sometimes I end up going up a size to get dresses long enough, but if you buy ones with sashes it's not too noticeable most of the time.


----------



## xekomaya

My son has tons of button down shirts in non-white colors. A lot are hand-me-downs so I'm not sure where they all come from but you might just be having seasonal problems - right now is not the best time to look for modest clothes for either gender. Land's End has the best quality dress shirts for little boys by far - I especially love that they come out of the wash ready to wear unlike the cheap ones that need ironing.

Girls' skirts are so easy to sew. If you are not finding what you want I would recommend making them yourself. Circle skirts, gathered skirts, and even some fancier faux-placket skirts take almost no sewing ability. Recently Land's End had women's petite button down dress shirts on sale and I grabbed a couple for $2.50 each to make shirt dresses that will come down at least calf-length on my little girl. It is really hard to find pre-made clothes that fit all my requirements but they do seem to turn up here and there. I'm just learning that I can't wait until we *need* a certain size to shop and I try to grab the good stuff when I find it.

Good luck!


----------



## kangamitroo

i would like to find long sleeved shirts in fabrics that wick moisture / prevent overheating, to be worn under sleeveless or short sleeved tops. last year i had just cotton tees for this purpose and it was not so comfy.

i try for loose-fitting, lightweight longsleeves when available, but if i can layer a bit i will increase my wardrobe by about 75%.

suggestions for brands you've tried, as well as store / websites would be welcome. this one looks great, except for only in turquoise in my size .

(i suspect someone answered this question for me last year....and then i did not have the $ to act on the answer.)

thank you!


----------



## ZakareyasMama

Hello all... I'm Muslim and so I cover everything but my face and hands (and sometimes feet!) I converted several years back so I've felt the difference in how people look at me then uncovered and now covered. Of course there are people who are haters, but for the most part people treat me with respect and I don't feel like I'm judged for my body/hair/clothes as I sometimes did before. I usually wear long skirts or maxi dresses. Sometimes I wear jilbab or abaya but I need to buy more since I'm breastfeeding and the ones I have don't open easily up top. I also wear dresses over baggy pants. I'm learning to sew so hopefully I'll be able to make some of my own stuff soon. I also think wearing hijab makes you look more put together. Something about wearing a matching scarf makes everything look more polished. This is a local sister who has some awesome inspirations for any modest dresser: http://emeraldbrocadeconsulting.blogspot.com/

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frugalmama*
> 
> I'll look - so far no luck with any of my local stores. I'll try Target and Sally Beauty today. I hope I find them as I need a pick me up - I found a beautiful grey knit skirt in my size at the thrift a few days ago, ankle length and so soft. When I went to put it on today I discovered it's made of Rayon - and I'm allergic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On another note - has anyone used these arm sleeves before? I'm considering ordering them to convert my elbow length polos into long sleeve to help keep the sun off my skin in summer but am trying to figure out if they fit plus size without looking like a sausage casing and or rolling down all the time. .


If there is a Muslim-owned shop nearby they may carry underscarves and arm sleeves. I see you said you live in TX. If you are in Houston or Austin I can tell you where to go. I don't like the arm sleeves bc they fall down (I have slender arms) and the material isn't very breathable. I'm going to try to make some with cloth and some lingerie elastic.


----------



## Liquesce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZakareyasMama*
> 
> If there is a Muslim-owned shop nearby they may carry underscarves and arm sleeves. I see you said you live in TX. If you are in Houston or Austin I can tell you where to go. I don't like the arm sleeves bc they fall down (I have slender arms) and the material isn't very breathable. I'm going to try to make some with cloth and some lingerie elastic.


While I don't have overwhelmingly slender arms so I can't say anything for sure, the ones I have from al-Muminat (the shorter cotton ones) seem a little more substantial than most I've seen and so are maybe less likely to slip. They're a stretchy jersey material. I'm never convinced things I buy from online Islamic stores labelled "cotton" are 100%, but whatever they are they're still more comfortable than the usual lace-edged synthetic ones. (Though if you do try them I'd probably stick with neutrals ... in addition to neutrals I bought "rose," which arrived a garish bubble gum pink.) http://www.al-muminat.com/hijab-accessories-c-22.html


----------



## ZakareyasMama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liquesce*
> 
> While I don't have overwhelmingly slender arms so I can't say anything for sure, the ones I have from al-Muminat (the shorter cotton ones) seem a little more substantial than most I've seen and so are maybe less likely to slip. They're a stretchy jersey material. I'm never convinced things I buy from online Islamic stores labelled "cotton" are 100%, but whatever they are they're still more comfortable than the usual lace-edged synthetic ones. (Though if you do try them I'd probably stick with neutrals ... in addition to neutrals I bought "rose," which arrived a garish bubble gum pink.) http://www.al-muminat.com/hijab-accessories-c-22.html


Ah yes I have only seen those awful ones w lace! Thanks for the link!


----------



## accountclosed15

I guess I would consider myself more modest than most people around. I wear kaftans or tunics and long skirts at home. Very comfortable, even in the Texas heat. I like the kaftans because they are one piece and I am done.

At work, I always put a tank/camisole under my shirt and my skirts come to just below my knee. I do wear pants but they must be loose fitting in the legs and backside. It is hard to find business professional modest clothing but I am making it work.


----------



## cwtmommy

i'm pretty modest, only because i'm still self conscious of my body still lol


----------



## kangamitroo

I am having trouble finding skirts this autumn & thought I would check in here for suggestions. looking for extra-long, as I am very tall and want it close to my ankles. usually I like the ones online at shukr, but this year, no luck. I'm looking for wool in black (perhaps also charcoal & a warm chocolate brown), & a simple A-line cut is best for versatility.

I love this trumpet shape (though this particular skirt is quite out of budget).


----------



## frugalmama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kangamitroo*
> 
> I am having trouble finding skirts this autumn & thought I would check in here for suggestions. looking for extra-long, as I am very tall and want it close to my ankles. usually I like the ones online at shukr, but this year, no luck. I'm looking for wool in black (perhaps also charcoal & a warm chocolate brown), & a simple A-line cut is best for versatility.
> 
> I love this trumpet shape (though this particular skirt is quite out of budget).


I think Lands End has some like what you are looking for. I found some similar that were lands end at a local thrift shop.


----------



## sahmof2girls

Just saw this thread, I am trying to be more modest, Not that I was really imodest before. My dp is excited about the idea, that I will be only for him....lol. I like a lot of the clothes you posted, but they all seem pricey. Is there a good place for someone on a budget?


----------



## wytchywoman

Thrift stores. I've found all my skirts there for only a few dollars. it takes some time and patience but I've never left a thrift store where I haven't found at least a couple of longer skirts. You could also buy regular length dresses and wear them over pants or leggings. I do this when I need to wear jeans for work.


----------



## Logan

*


----------



## onyxravnos

So i just found this site http://katiesmercantile.com/ and for handmade clothing the prices are FANTASTIC! I'm going to order a dress from her tomorrow!


----------



## sahmof2girls

I got 5 skirts 1 top and a beautiful cape and a scarf at the thrift store today for $14


----------



## wrenb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onyxravnos*
> 
> So i just found this site http://katiesmercantile.com/ and for handmade clothing the prices are FANTASTIC! I'm going to order a dress from her tomorrow!


I have been really happy with Katie's Mercantile. I'm wearing one of their apron-style jumper dresses right now (I own 3). They are awesome for nursing and maternity because they button down the side seams. Recently they came out with a maternity insert that just buttons into the side seams, which means that my maternity jumper will still fit nicely after this baby is born.

They also did a custom job on the maternity full slip for me, putting nursing slits into it. It's not a perfect fit because I'm in that phase of late pregnancy where my whole rib cage is larger than usual, but it works just fine under a shirt and jumper, and best of all it means one less waistband for me.

The only problem with Katie's is that they don't have a shopping cart, so placing an order involves several emails. But that's a minor inconvenience compared to the price and quality!


----------



## onyxravnos

Yep I'm ordering a dress from Katie. and a slip too. I ermailed her because I was concerned if I would be able to nurse in it as well as I wanted longer sleeves that I could roll up and she said it would be no problem.







I'm all sorts of thrilled. The dress I'm getting from her is only $36 and I've never seen it cheaper then $55 anywhere else. Paying $55-$100 for a dress is just WAY beyond my means so this is perfect.


----------



## glassesgirlnj

Saying hi in this thread! For spiritual reasons, I've felt more and more called to dress modestly over the last few years. I usually like to wear skirts past the knee and loosefitting shirts with sleeves, and I have a collection of headwraps though I don't always wear them (e.g., not at all in the office).

I have some sensory issues with a lot of synthetic fibers, so I prefer natural-fiber items when I can. I'll be looking over the suggestions in this thread. Nice to meet everyone.


----------



## drobinson

I do try to dress as modestly as possible, though I'm sure I have room for improvement. It was difficult to give up shorter shorts and skirts at first, but now I have no problem with it. What's difficult is finding a modest bathing suit...they're out there, but really expensive. Anyone have any inexpensive suggestions?


----------



## OkiMom

For swim attire I do a rashguard waterproof shirt and a pair of board shorts. I get the shirt a size larger than needed so I can really tuck it into my shorts.. I really don't like two pieces (I don't find them modest) and one pieces don't fit right (big chest, not big anywhere else) so this was the best solution I could find.


----------



## baileyb

Hi modest mommas! and sorry I am the last one to the party...

I am wondering if anyone could point me to a scripture(s) that speaks about women dressing modestly, etc. I know there are some but for some reason all I am thinking of lately is that God asks for mercy, not sacrifice. I am also wanting to start dressing the in the Modest fashion but I want to clear this up for myself before I start throwing clothes out and buying new. Thanks in advance and thanks for all the links.


----------



## mrstovar

See 1 Tim. 2:9 & 10. "In like manner also, that women adorn themselves in modest apparal, with shamefacedness and sobriety; not with broided hair, or gold, or pearls, or costly array; but (which becometh women professing godliness) with good works."

Also see 1 Pet.3:3 & 4. "Whose adorning let it not be that outward adorning of plaiting the hair, and of wearing of gold, or of putting on of apparel; but let it be the hidden man of the heart, in that which is not corruptible, even the ornament of a meek and quiet spirit, which is in the sight of God of great price."


----------



## baileyb

Thank you!


----------



## germin8

I haven't been reading the posts... but I am slowly on my way to modest dress and thought I'd ask here.

It costs a lot to change your wardrobe.  But, I have found that I really like long Islamic skirts. (I'm not Muslim.) Love their styles... well, certain ones.. without pleats & without elastic bands. I wear pants, but I'd like to replace my above-the-knee skirts with ankle-length skirts.

Would anyone know where I could find the best prices for stylish/modern long ankle-length skirts? What are some of your favorite websites? I like ShukrOnline.com and Artizara.com... but not always the prices.

Here is an interesting book... free online: http://www.coveredwithchrist.com/

Its written for Adventist but Ch 7 & 9 are interesting regarding how what we wear affects our health and the history of dress from back to Babyloniantimes through MedioPersia, Greece, Rome. I also find it interesting when the author said the higher "rank" you are, the more covered you are. Enjoy.


----------



## glassesgirlnj

I'm looking at getting some new headwraps/coverings/scarves and would like suggestions of your favorite suppliers! They must be natural fiber, or at least a blend (I can't tolerate 100% synthetics on top of my head, sorry), and shouldn't be too expensive.

Some resources for long, lightweight, natural-fiber summer skirts and dresses would be welcome as well. It's OK if the dresses have short sleeves.


----------



## cynthia mosher

You have quite an active thread here. Would you be interested in opening your own Group? It would give you the ability to have more organized discussions as you'd be able to post separate threads for each topic - almost like a subforum. If you'd like to open a Group you'll need two volunteer group leaders. Discuss it and if you decide you'd like to, just send me a PM and I'll get you set up.


----------



## frugalmama

Does anyone have a source for snood style caps that cover all the hair? I'm envisioning something like the front part of a tube style underscarf but with a snood sack on the back.

Looking to transition to covering full time and want something that I can wear places I don't feel comfortable wearing a hijab.


----------



## baileyb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frugalmama*
> 
> Does anyone have a source for snood style caps that cover all the hair? I'm envisioning something like the front part of a tube style underscarf but with a snood sack on the back.
> 
> Looking to transition to covering full time and want something that I can wear places I don't feel comfortable wearing a hijab.


Garland's of grace

http://www.garlandsofgrace.com/products-page/classic-coverings/megs-snood/


----------



## drobinson

Here are a couple of verses that address modesty:

I Corinthians 12:23

...and on those parts of the body that we think less honorable we bestow the greater honor, and our unpresentable parts are treated with greater modesty...

I Timothy 2:9

...likewise also that women should adorn themselves in respectable apparel, with modesty and self-control, not with braided hair and gold or pearls or costly attire...


----------



## glassesgirlnj

*sigh* I should never read comments on articles from the Internet... there's been some good coverage recently on Covered In Light (a group of Pagan women who choose to dress modestly as part of devotion to Deity or Spirit), particularly this article here:http://www.patheos.com/blogs/wildhunt/2012/07/pagan-voices-cora-post-michael-lloyd-aidan-kelly-frater-barrabbas-and-more.html

But the Christianity-bashing and Islam-bashing in some of the comments was ridiculous. Whatever happened to having an interfaith dialogue? I also noticed that most of the commenters who were so concerned about the poor, "disenfranchised", "oppressed" women were MALE... One of those "get off my team, you're making my team look bad" moments. <:/

On a positive note, I got some lovely headcoverings from this Etsy shop: http://www.etsy.com/shop/SpecificallyRandom


----------



## sleepingbeauty

I'm not super modest. I don't wear anything above the knee, nothing too low-cut. No low backs either.

That said, I love going barefoot and I will wear spaghetti tank tops for those really hot days but not too low-cut and I don't ever show my tummy unless I'm in a swimsuit. I swim, come out of the water and cover at least my bottom half. I don't do one-pieces for swimming just because I'm really tall and they always ride up where they don't belong. >_<

So like I said, I'm not SUPER modest but I'm definitely more modest than your average 23 year old around here. (I'm kinda close to NYC. I don't know if it affects the dress around here but I'd imagine it does. And some of the things people wear (or let their kids wear!) are soooo inappropriate!

I started watching what I dressed myself in for my own comfort level (past sexual abuse) and just wanting more respect from the world. To be more than just some sex object to be gawked at, you know?


----------



## ultrafighter

Completely new to the forums in general, but I love this thread. And I've gotta plug my favorite headcovering shop, Sowers of Hope. Everything I wear on my head I've gotten from their Etsy shop. Including some custom tichels (scarves). They're amazingly nice and willing to do affordable, custom work.


----------



## Ontario Silk

My husband and I have been attending a (Holdeman) Church of God in Christ Mennonite here in Ontario for the last 3 1/2 years. We are in the fast approaching baptism into the church. We were formerly (conservative) Pentecostal. now this is my problem.... In the Pentecostal church that I went to all my life, ( I am now 50 yrs old) we dressed very modestly. However our clothing was all store bought. The Mennonites in this congregation make all their clothes. I was wondering where to get a pattern for my size so I could attempt to start to make my own. I have had a lady of our sister congregations teach me to sew. But... we are using her pattern and there is a lot of adjustments every time. I am looking for something that would be easy for a beginner like myself to do. Something of my own. I would need I would guess a size 24 Canadian, as my hips are wide. If someone could help me I would really appreciate this so very much.


----------



## 3lilchunklins

You might get some help if you start a thread in the spirituality forum. HTH


----------



## smeisnotapirate

Re-joining. Currently in Jerusalem and *loving* the options for modest dress here. All shapes and sizes. I've bought a million scarves and some long skirts and the variety is amazing. I've had lots of fun finding different ways to cover my hair, from minimal (headband/kippah) to full snood/tichel. It's everywhere, and I'm getting a lot of enjoyment out of mimicking the styles I see on the street and having easy access to modest styles.

There was a post earlier about getting our own group. Did that ever happen? I can't seem to find it if we did.


----------



## frugalmama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ontario Silk*
> 
> My husband and I have been attending a (Holdeman) Church of God in Christ Mennonite here in Ontario for the last 3 1/2 years. We are in the fast approaching baptism into the church. We were formerly (conservative) Pentecostal. now this is my problem.... In the Pentecostal church that I went to all my life, ( I am now 50 yrs old) we dressed very modestly. However our clothing was all store bought. The Mennonites in this congregation make all their clothes. I was wondering where to get a pattern for my size so I could attempt to start to make my own. I have had a lady of our sister congregations teach me to sew. But... we are using her pattern and there is a lot of adjustments every time. I am looking for something that would be easy for a beginner like myself to do. Something of my own. I would need I would guess a size 24 Canadian, as my hips are wide. If someone could help me I would really appreciate this so very much.


 I'm not familiar with that sect, but Christian Light Education has a sewing program that might work. They are mostly Mennonite. http://www.clp.org/store/browse/79_home_economics is the direct link.


----------



## mum4vr

Hi Ladies, it's great this thread is going again C:

I haven't checked that link out, but Ontario Silk, have you just saved a "copy" of the altered pattern/s from the lady who helped you? When DD and I sew & change patterns, we usually make the new garment in a "mock up" with very inexpensive muslin with VERY large, loose stitches and tweak & tailor it, marking all changes & directions right on the fabric in sharpie--- then we pull out the stitches & use that muslin as the pattern for future garments & we know they'll be exactly right bc we make all our "mistakes" on the muslin pattern itself rather than on our better fabric. We did undergarments this way & I was so glad I could save my DD from the frustration of trying to find a bra that fits properly at a big box store! Plus I have a set of truly comfortable nursing items bc I made them just as I pleased. I know, I ramble, sorry, but the point is, we made several versions of a couple pattern pieces in particular before we got the fit just right, and then could easily make many sets of clothes exactly right.

Another idea you may like is to see clothes you're interested in, take notice of how they're constructed, and make your own patterns...? I know this is not for everyone, but if you like, I can pm you a full cirlce skirt that I basically made up this way.

Also, have you tried your local fabric stores? Many have simple inexpensive patterns you may like.

Please let us know what you find and what works out for you C:


----------



## Ontario Silk

Thank you for your reply.

I just acquired a dress dummy and someone told me about this really neat way of making one of my own shape with duct tape. so all that I need to do is make the duct tape one and then put it on the dress dummy and voila my perfect body shape. Now this is where you advise will come in handy. Yes I do have the original pattern that the lady made for me cut out in newspaper. so I will use an old starched sheet instead of muslin and that should work. At least in my logic it does...LOL I decided that since I need home dresses as well as church dresses that I will just go to the second hand stores and get gently used flat sheets for the home dresses and that way It will cost me about 5$ a dress including the new thread and buttons/zipper. I am of on this adventure! thanks again for your input and great advise.

Pam


----------



## Ontario Silk

Not sure what you mean by PM . You were referring to a skirt pattern???


----------



## mum4vr

Oh, a duct tape pattern; I love it! What a great idea!

PM = private message...

I can describe how to make the skirt, but it seems like one of those things that is soooo easy to show & so complicated to describe, LOL.

If anyone is interested, I can try C:


----------



## germin8

yes, I have purchased skirts and dresses for $5 and for sizes larger than me... then modify them to fit me. i'ts been a fun project. i have even bought a maternity dress to modify for my daughter.

Have you checked ebay or etsy for dresses? maybe they cost more...

also, try a discount fabric store. I was visiting Texas and foind a discoint fabric store that sells for $1/yd to $10/yd. great deals!


----------



## Voondrop

When I have something that I love & it fits great I generally wear it until it's not fit to be donated. I then break out the stitch ripper & deconstruct it for a permanent pattern. I started doing this after my favorite Hannah Lise skirt bit the dust. There are also ladies on Etsy who sell used Amish/ Mennonite dresses for pretty reasonable prices if you get bogged down or sidetracked from your sewing.


----------



## germin8

cynthia mosher said:


> You have quite an active thread here. Would you be interested in opening your own Group? It would give you the ability to have more organized discussions as you'd be able to post separate threads for each topic - almost like a subforum. If you'd like to open a Group you'll need two volunteer group leaders. Discuss it and if you decide you'd like to, just send me a PM and I'll get you set up.



Anyone interested in starting our own Group?

We need TWO volunteer group leaders.

Had to get your attention somehow...


----------



## germin8

Someone on FB just posted this. They are opening an online modesty clothes store.
I do not know anything about them nor it they are reputable, good, etc. I don't know what to expect. But, FYI.

Sunday, July 20
at 5:00pm - 8:00pm in EDT

https://www.facebook.com/events/268308923355618/


----------



## Lady Phoenix

Bumping and checking to see if anyone is still around in here  - is there a group for this now, or has this thread died out?


----------



## fayebond

If there is a group I want in


----------



## Lady Phoenix

I've looked, but can't find anything for groups... Are there private areas for that?

I am not of any particular religion - one could just say very spiritual, I suppose. I cover my head when I leave my house, and generally wear clothing that only leaves my face and hands exposed unless at home or around very close friends and family. I'm not sure why; there are several possible reasons, spirituality being one, but I've always felt a pull toward covering, and in the past year, have grown more comfortable with just wearing what feels right for me, despite any comments from people I know.


----------



## DucetteMama21842

I've just been subscribed to this thread. If there's a group, I'd like in too!:love


----------



## Milkmaid Mama

I'm new here but would love to be involved in a group like this, too.  I've been focused on modest dress for about 1.5 years now and I do cover my head/veil at certain times.


----------



## germin8

A modest magazine for women.

Lilies in the City is an e-zine designed to minister to young women, by showing them how to perfect holiness in the fear of the Lord. Through insightful articles covering every facet of life, women will learn practical information on how to live a God-centered life in a corrupt world. This e-zine is a collaborative effort of women from various ministries and walks of life.

http://www.liliesinthecity.org/read/


----------

